# Was würdet ihr in lotro ändern bzw. was hättet ihr noch gerne?



## Flixl (27. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Maarius81 (27. September 2008)

ich find dass im AH viel zu wenig los ist und dass es ziemlich schlecht umgesetzt ist... ich kann nicht mal Hügelgrabeisen eingeben weil er keine Umlaute bei der Eingabe erkennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. September 2008)

muss... dumme... Kommentare... ver... gn!


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2008)

Mir fällt leider nichts konkretes ein, was ich gerne besser hätte. Die meisten Verbesserrungen mit Moria sind ja Inhalts-zusätze, die man so gar nicht erwartet hätte (mitlevelnde Gegenstände, direkt 2 neue Klassen). Alles, was ich kritisieren könnte ist schon im detail-bereich, nichts was einen Menschen bei Verstand vom Spiel wegtreiben würde.

Übrigens möchte ich nochmal erwähnen, dass HdRO im Gegensatz zu gewissen anderen spielen (*cough*llgate*hust*onan*räusper*craft) HdRO tatsächlich als fertiges Spiel rauskam, bzw. mit einem klaren Bild, was es sein sollte und wollte. An den angehusteten Konkurrenzprodukten musste sehr oft wild rumgeschraubt werden, ohne eine klare Idee, wo es jetzt genau hingehen und welche lücken zuerst gestopft werden sollten, während HdRO Evendim und Helegrod erhielt.

Ich meine, srsly, welches Spiel kann sich denn nach sechs Monaten leisten, anstatt content und tausenden bugfixes n Kleidungssystem einzuführen.


----------



## Lanatir (27. September 2008)

Was mich im Endeffekt vertrieben hat damals ist das langatmige, fast schon langweilige Kampfsystem. Da hat man das Gefühl man kann nebenbei ein Buch lesen. Und die teils mangelhaften Questbeschreibungen.
Aber das wichtigste ist wirklich das Kampfsystem. Einfach nur öde. Wenn sich da mal irgendwas tut komm ich fast sicher wieder.


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Was mich im Endeffekt vertrieben hat damals ist das langatmige, fast schon langweilige Kampfsystem. Da hat man das Gefühl man kann nebenbei ein Buch lesen. Und die teils mangelhaften Questbeschreibungen.
> Aber das wichtigste ist wirklich das Kampfsystem. Einfach nur öde. Wenn sich da mal irgendwas tut komm ich fast sicher wieder.



1. Geht das mit "teils mangelhaft" ein bisschen genauer, hast du da mehr als 2 beispiele oder einfach konkrete fälle zu nennen?

2. Wir sind letztens darauf gekommen, dass zwischen jeder ausgewählten fähigkeit der Charakter immer einen autoschlag ausführt, was einer der gründe dafür ist, dass die Fähigkeit nie ohne verzögerung auf den Tastendruck folgt. Das ist gewollt und findet genug zuspruch (aber nicht von mir) und nicht genug Kritik, sodass es wohl nicht in absehbarer zeit geändert wird.


----------



## mausepaul (27. September 2008)

Dein Problem Flixl ist, dass Du - und so dürfte es sehrsehr vielen Menschen gehen - denkst due an HdR, unweigerlich an die Verfilmung von Jackson denkst. Diese war in der Tat so wuchtig, dass sie eben nun die Wahrnehmung in Sachen HdR beeinflußt.
Ansonsten vermißt Du das WOW-Feeling... ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was Du meinst, aber ich stelle es mir so vor: WOW war Dein erstes MMORPG. Gut...sei versichert: Kennst Du eines kennst Du alle ! Du wirst nie wieder jungfräulich an ein Spiel herangehen und sei es noch so neu oder ausgefeilt oder innovativ oderoderoder...

Im Übrigen sein gesagt: Die Entwickler wollten eben KEIN HdrO zum Film !

Zu Deinem Einwand bezüglich Questbeschreibungen (sie heissen hier übrigens nicht Quests, sondern...anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):
Ich mutmaße, dass das auch so gewollt ist. Der Spieler soll suchen, soll sich zumindest kurz die Rübe zermartern (wobei ich sie mir nur einmal zermartert habe und dann nach laaaaaaanger Zeit feststellen mußte: Es war doch so einfach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...hat vielleicht auch etwas mit Langzeitmotivation zu tun. Natürlich hätte Turbine auch jegliche Aufgabenbedeutsamen Hinweise, wie z.B. NPCs, Gegenstände usw. gleich mit Koordinatenangaben angeben sollen, das hätte dann natürlich "die langatmigen Questbeschreibungen" gespart (hoppla, in den Ironiemodus gerutscht), aber sie wolltens eben nicht.

NeinNein, ich glaube Du solltest versuchen, Dich aufs Spiel einzulassen...wenn denn das Kampfsystem für Dich nicht sooo eintscheidend ist, dann sollte es der Content sein...



...und wenn der Dich nicht reissen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Paule


----------



## Phobius (27. September 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> zudem fände ich es gut wenn das kampfsystem etwas flotter wäre, aber das ist nebensächlich.


Eben dieses Kampfsystem finde ich auch träge. 
Aber an sonsten is das Spiel eigentlich sehr gut gelungen.

Und das Quest-System finde ich klasse gelöst.
Die Karte in Age of Conan mag zwar ab und an mal recht nett sein, aber irgendwo fehlt mir da dann die Notwendigkeit quer über die Gebiete zu rennen um einen Punkt / NPC / Item ... zu suchen.


----------



## .Ben. (27. September 2008)

Maarius81 schrieb:


> ich find dass im AH viel zu wenig los ist und dass es ziemlich schlecht umgesetzt ist... ich kann nicht mal Hügelgrabeisen eingeben weil er keine Umlaute bei der Eingabe erkennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch kann man ;-)
musst einfach das Item in die suchleiste ziehen ...


----------



## Endgiftet (27. September 2008)

Es gibt einen ganz einfachen Grund, warum keine Videosequencen oder Musik aus dem Soundtrack zu den Filmen, im Spiel vorhanden ist.
Die Rechte an den Filmen liegt bei (wie soll es anders sein bei) Electronic Arts. Und die werden sich hüten, auch nur ein Bruchteil davon Codemasters zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Ich finde es auch so angenehm ansprechend, was die Soundkulisse und so weiter bertrifft. Denn Codemasters und Turbine haben nunmal Versucht das Beste aus den Buchlizenzen
rauszuholen, was meiner Meinung nach hervorragend gelungen ist. Denn wär will schon die Filme spielen, da kann ich ja gleich Konsole zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne

cu@Belegaer


----------



## OldboyX (27. September 2008)

Ich mag nach wie vor HDRO sehr:

-bestes Verhältnis Grafik / Performance (es sieht sehr gut aus und läuft angemessen gut, was bei Vanguard und AoC einfach nicht der Fall ist)
-stimmige Welt, guter Soundtrack, tolle Questreihen
-uvm. muss hier nicht alles aufgezählt werden


Was mich vorläufig weggetrieben hat (Achtung, jeder erwartet von einem MMO etwas anderes):

-Das langsame Kampfsystem mit "vormerken" und "festgewurzelt sein während zauberanimationen" (i.e. Pferd beschwören 3 sec, gefühlte 1.5 sec warten, dann losreiten)
-Das Handwerkssystem ist farmlastiger als WoW (war Waffenschmied und hab mal nachgerechnet wieviel uraltes Eisen ich farmen muss um das zu meistern, wobei Buch 14 da schon geholfen hat)
-keine Addons (das Interface ist teilweise eine zumutung (UI mods helfen da wenig, man bräuchte schon etwas mehr als ästhetische Kniffe), den Bug, dass man beim Inspizieren die Stufe des Gegner nicht mehr sieht gibt es jetzt bald 4 Monate,  es fehlen Sachen wie massmail etc.) und kaum Möglichkeiten zu entscheiden welches Equip / Skillung am günstigsten sind
-im 12er Raid gibt es bessere Items als im 24er Raid (Hallo Logik?) weshalb kaum jemand ernsthaft nach Helegrod geht

und letztlich das was mir am meisten fehlt und der Grund wieso ich derzeit kaum HDRO sondern WAR spiele:

Es gibt weder von der Spielmechanik noch von der Community her irgend eine Art von Wettstreit. Es ist egal welche Items man hat (sie sind großteils belanglos, ein "frischer" Stufe 50er kann genausogut in die Spalte wie ein "full blau equipter"), Housing ist leider instanziert und man betritt kaum ein anderes Haus als das eigene (auch meine Schuld zugegeben) und sieht die Trophäen der anderen Spieler, die Raids sind für meinen Geschmack viel zu einfach (1. Raid mit einer Sippe die noch nie in der Spalte war > alles down bis auf den Balrog...). Kurzum es ist für mich eine sehr schöne Welt mit netten Leuten, in der mir aber die Motivation fehlt eine Instanze zu machen oder an einem Raid teilzunehmen (PVP genauso), weil das Spiel mir nicht das Gefühl gibt, dass ich dadurch meinen Charakter verbessern kann. Leider bin ich nicht der Typ, dem RP so gefällt, dass er auch mal Spass hat 3 Stunden im Tänzelnden Pony nur zu chatten.

Das lustige ist: Wettbewerb würde HDRO so richtig gut tun, was man auch sehr schön gesehen hat als das Event losging (sammelt die Ringkunden) und die Server plötzlich pumpvoll waren, darüber berichtet wurde welcher Server wie weit ist etc.   So etwas ist einfach spannend.

Bis dann in den Minen von Moria.


----------



## Eraton01 (27. September 2008)

Ich würds mal gut finden wenn die Bücherquests mal vertont werden. Die Endsequenz von Buch14 wär viel spannender mit guten Sprechern...


----------



## little sister (27. September 2008)

@TE das einzige was Lotro noch braucht um das hammergame zu werden ist mehr PvP neue Zone etc. wird aber kommen.
Ich bin mir sicher Lotro wird seinen weg gehen, da es nie stillsteht es kommt immer was neues dazu.
Und alles was Lotro schon hat das wollen die anderen Games erst noch einbauen.Nagut Belagerungsschlachten wie bei War wird es bei Lotro auch geben
(Helms Klamm Minas Tirith ) etc. ansonsten Hat lotro alles.(sogar schon einen Friseur )Aber hat WOW ja auch bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde Lotro so wie es ist genial.
Ich hoffe nur das Die comm. nicht durch die ganzen Ex.... verdorben wird, wie es langsam den anschein hat.



ok cya im Besten MMORPG atm.


----------



## little sister (27. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich mag nach wie vor HDRO sehr:
> 
> -bestes Verhältnis Grafik / Performance (es sieht sehr gut aus und läuft angemessen gut, was bei Vanguard und AoC einfach nicht der Fall ist)
> -stimmige Welt, guter Soundtrack, tolle Questreihen
> ...





Wir wollen kein Zweites WOW !!!!!


----------



## Gocu (27. September 2008)

@Flixl

Das mit der Musik wird wohl nichts, HdRO wurde nach dem Buch aufgebaut. Mit dem Film hat das garnichts zu tun und auch für die Musik der Filme hat Turbine keine Rechte.

@little sister

Wieso findest du HdRO genial, aber willst das die Community verdorben wird? Oder ist das einfach nur ein Tippfehler gewesen?


----------



## Ulgalas (27. September 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Ansonsten vermißt Du das WOW-Feeling... ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was Du meinst, aber ich stelle es mir so vor: WOW war Dein erstes MMORPG. Gut...sei versichert: Kennst Du eines kennst Du alle ! Du wirst nie wieder jungfräulich an ein Spiel herangehen und sei es noch so neu oder ausgefeilt oder innovativ oderoderoder...



Ich glaube er meine eher den Ausruf WOW als WoW.. es hat bei ihm ausnahmsweise mal nichts mit dem anderen Spiel zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## little sister (27. September 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> @Flixl
> 
> Das mit der Musik wird wohl nichts, HdRO wurde nach dem Buch aufgebaut. Mit dem Film hat das garnichts zu tun und auch für die Musik der Filme hat Turbine keine Rechte.
> 
> ...




ups sry tipfeheler
danke


----------



## hdro player (27. September 2008)

in lotro fehlt mir eigentlich gar nix (ich finde die gildenstäde in anderen spilen no cool aber dat muss in lotro net umbedingt sein)


----------



## OldboyX (27. September 2008)

little schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen kein Zweites WOW !!!!!



Gratuliere zum fullquote und den Ausrufezeichen. Trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn man konkrete Argumente bringen würde oder auf Argumente anderer eingehen würde. Nicht jedes Spiel in dem es a) Wettbewerb gibt und b) eine Charakterweiterentwicklung welche auch einen Unterschied macht ist zwangsläufig ein "Zweites WoW".

In dem Thread hier geht es darum was man anders machen würde und / oder vermisst in HDRO. Es gibt absolut keinen Grund dafür die agressive Defensivhaltung herauszuposaunen nur weil Leute tatsächlich etwas zum Thema beitragen, niemand will dein Regal umschubsen.


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> -Das Handwerkssystem ist farmlastiger als WoW (war Waffenschmied und hab mal nachgerechnet wieviel uraltes Eisen ich farmen muss um das zu meistern, wobei Buch 14 da schon geholfen hat)
> -keine Addons (das Interface ist teilweise eine zumutung (UI mods helfen da wenig, man bräuchte schon etwas mehr als ästhetische Kniffe), den Bug, dass man beim Inspizieren die Stufe des Gegner nicht mehr sieht gibt es jetzt bald 4 Monate,  es fehlen Sachen wie massmail etc.) und kaum Möglichkeiten zu entscheiden welches Equip / Skillung am günstigsten sind
> -im 12er Raid gibt es bessere Items als im 24er Raid (Hallo Logik?) weshalb kaum jemand ernsthaft nach Helegrod geht



Seht ihrs? Was sind denn das für Kritikpunkte. Bei AoC schreien die Leute "hilfe, wir können über mehrere Level nur mit Grinding leveln weil wir keine Aufgaben kriegen!". Bei WoW... ohje, da will ich gar nicht mal detailliert von reden, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nichtmal im Internet (sondern Internat) war, aber: Serverabstürze, zu-tode-Balancing, deutlich deutlich längere zeit, bis für Level-60-Helden was zu tun eingeführt wurde, Fehler und exploits überall, spiel war in den ersten Wochen angeblich praktisch unspielbar.

Und wir können uns darüber beschweren, dass man beim Crafting mehr mühe hat, der 12er-Raid sich zu sehr lohnt und die Stufe von inspizierten Mitspielern nicht angezeigt wird. Ja, und die Kampf-sache, aber wie gesagt.


----------



## little sister (27. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Gratuliere zum fullquote und den Ausrufezeichen. Trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn man konkrete Argumente bringen würde oder auf Argumente anderer eingehen würde. Nicht jedes Spiel in dem es a) Wettbewerb gibt und b) eine Charakterweiterentwicklung welche auch einen Unterschied macht ist zwangsläufig ein "Zweites WoW".
> 
> In dem Thread hier geht es darum was man anders machen würde und / oder vermisst in HDRO. Es gibt absolut keinen Grund dafür die agressive Defensivhaltung herauszuposaunen nur weil Leute tatsächlich etwas zum Thema beitragen, niemand will dein Regal umschubsen.



Itemlasig 


Das was du gerne hättest, ist es dich auf ne Empore in Bree zu stellen und und mit dem ach so dicken Schwert oder der achso superduper Rüstung zu prollen.
Das ist in WOW ja an der Tagesordnung.
Danke auf solche Leute kann ich gerne Verzichten.
Viel spass wo auch immer.


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2008)

little schrieb:


> Itemlasig
> 
> 
> Das was du gerne hättest, ist es dich auf ne Empore in Bree zu stellen und und mit dem ach so dicken Schwert oder der achso superduper Rüstung zu prollen.
> ...



Bitte etwas weniger bissig, ich bin gerade noch an meiner Frühlingsmusik hier erfreut und er hatte dir nichtmal was getan. Und du darfst deine Argumente gerne in mehr als einem Wort ausformulieren. Oder dieses eine Wort wenigstens richtig schreiben.


----------



## Martok (27. September 2008)

tugenden farmen nerft!!!
pvp is übelst schelcht!

rest (ini's plus quests) sind voll ok!


----------



## OldboyX (27. September 2008)

littlesister schrieb:
			
		

> Das was du gerne hättest, ist es dich auf ne Empore in Bree zu stellen und und mit dem ach so dicken Schwert oder der achso superduper Rüstung zu prollen.



Eigentlich gar nicht. Was ich gerne hätte ist die Möglichkeit meinen Charakter in Gruppen / Raidsituationen zu optimieren. Sei es über Equipment, Spielweise oder Tugenden. Mir macht es Spass, wenn ich meinen Charakter weiterentwickeln kann und den Erfolg dann sehen kann (ich heile etwas mehr, kriege weniger Schaden, mache mehr Schaden, was auch immer). Genauso macht es mir Spass zu erkunden wie es sich auswirkt, wenn ich nun mehr auf Beweglichkeit setze, oder mehr auf Stärke uvm. Das alles ist in HDRO ziemlich schwer nachzuvolleziehen, weil das Kampflog mit Informationen geizt, Addons die es statistisch zusammenfassen verboten sind (und von Hand mit Excel Tabellen ist mir zu zeitaufwändig) und das "Gefühl" einfach keine zuverlässige Quelle ist.

Natürlich sehe ich das Problem, dass solche Möglichkeiten für Leute welchen diese Dinge egal sind und die "nur mal eben spielen wollen" eine Bedrohung darstellen. Trotzdem finde ich es komisch, wie alle ex-WoWler sich "gezwungen" fühlten Addons zu installieren, stundenlang zu raiden, usw. Ich habs auch gemacht und irgendwann entschieden, dass es mir zu viel Zeit kostet, aber dazu gezwungen habe ich mich nie gefühlt und man kann WoW nach wie vor auch ohne Addons spielen, sich Gruppen suchen für Instanzen (was ob der vielen Leute sogar meist einfacher ist als in HDRO), etc.

Mir gefällt es, wenn in einem Spiel beide Spielertypen gleichermaßen berechtigt sind und auch vom Gameplay her unterstützt werden. WoW macht das, wie ich finde, ziemlich gut (nachdem nach einer langen Durststrecke jetzt auch sehr viel für die Casuals da ist). Natürlich muss der Spieler auch tolerant genug sein, andere Typen neben sich zu akzeptieren und in vielen Fällen ein entsprechend dickes Fell haben um weniger tolerantem Klientel (das es in beiden Lagern gibt, wie gerade deine Posts beweisen) mit der entsprechenden Gleichgültigkeit gegenüberzutreten.


----------



## Cyberflips (27. September 2008)

Zuerst mal will ich ein paar kleine Missverständnisse aufklären 

1. @community - ich denke, der TE hat mit "WOW" nicht das Spiel von Blizzard gemeint, sondern den anglizistischen, modern umgansprachlichen Ausruf für Begeisterung den wir alle so gerne benutzen - in Lautschrift "wau"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es bezieht sich in dem Satz, in Verbindung mit "Gänsehaut" und "feeling", auf die Gefühle die er beim betrachten der Filme empfunden hat. 

2. @TE - was ja jetzt schon mehrfach gesagt wurde: Herr der Ringe ist in erster Linie ein Buchwerk und erschien 1954/55 in drei Teilen. Es galt im Laufe der Jahrzehnte sogar als unverfilmbar, bis Peter Jackson uns mit einer wirklich beeindruckenden Umsetzung überrascht hat. Schöne Filme, zum Teil nahe am Original, aber auch in einigen Handlungssträngen für den Film geändert. 
Unser Spiel hat die Buchlizenz und ist ein ein eigenes Werk, was aber ganz streng und kontrolliert an die Bücher von Tolkien angelehnt ist. Es hat seine eigene Musik, seine eigenen Geschichten und Du hast die Möglichkeit mit Deinem Charakter Deine Eigene zu schreiben - in der Welt von Mittelerde. 
Die Filme haben damit nichts zu tun und sind ihre ganz eigene "Tolkienwelt" und weder inhaltlich, noch rechtlich kompatibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Topic:

Da ist mir Vetaro mal wieder zuvorgekommen (was macht der Mann da um vier uhr morgens im Forum^^). Somit schliesse ich mich an, daß ich eigentlich nur in Details Verbesserungen wünschen könnte. 
Ich lasse mich von neuen Inhalten in Bezug auf Content überraschen und bin mit Vorhandenem ganz zufrieden, da die Welt so liebevoll und detailliert umgesetzt ist und so schöne Möglichkeiten bietet neben der nahen Buchvorlage Geschichten zu erzählen - und zu erleben. 

Vermissen! Das Wort setzt immer voraus, daß man vorher etwas kennen gelernt hat oder etwas hatte was jetzt fehlt. Daher würde ich es gerne als "was wünschst Du Dir in HdrO" umtiteln.
Das sind für mich wie gesagt, zum grössten Teil spielerische Details wie zum Beispiel kleine Designfehler bereinigt, nervige Abfragen beseitigt, ein endlich mal richtig funktionierendes AH und solche Sachen. 
Das jetzt im Detail auszuführen würde den Rahmen sprengen, doch die wichtigsten grossen inhaltlichen Wünsche wären für mich momentan 3 Punkte:

- schnellere Pferde (vielleicht mit drei Stufen: Schritt, leichten Galopp und richtigen Galopp) die meinetwegen auch als besondere Belohnungen oder Edeltiere in das Spiel kommen könnten. Das man zum Beispiel Nachkommen der Mearas einfügen könnte. 
(Tip: stellen wir uns doch einfach mal vor Schattenfell wäre bis dato der sexbesessenste Hengst des dritten Zeitalters gewesen^^)

- legendäre Waffen, die man auch lange behalten kann und vielleicht sogar mitwachsen oder ausbaufähig sind.
Dieser Wunsch ist mittlerweile mit Moria schon kurz vor der Erüllung^^
allerdings sollten diese waffen vom Design her ein wenig breiter und pompöser wirken. das ist für mich das einzigste Manko. Die Waffendesigns waren und sind bisher nicht wirklich schön oder beeindruckend. Da wünsche ich mir eigentlich Verbesserung

- ein weiterer Ausbau der Gebiete. Ich brenne darauf nach Rohan zu kommen, vielleicht Orthanc und Helms Klamm zu erleben, Fangorn (als neuer geheimnisvoller Wald nur eben für Stufe 50...oder 60) oder gar Minas Tirith, die weisse Stadt (alleine diese Umgegend sollte ein Addon mit Möglichkeiten und Geschichten füllen können). Doch da Turbine uns hier regelmässig fast im 3 Monatstakt verorgt, sehe ich dem positiv entgegen und versuche mich in Geduld zu fassen (unruhig auf seinem Stuhl hin und her rutscht). Es gibt für mich ja nichts aufregenderes, als wenn die Inhalte zum nächsten Patch veröffentlicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Grunde sind das zusammengefasst meine Hauptwünsche für die nahe Zukunft. Ich habe extra keinen spielerischen Content aufgeführt, weil dieser mit der zeit dazu kommt. Vielleicht wird es auch mal eine Schlachtinstanz geben, weil doch viele sich so etwas wünschen. Vielleicht auch mehr Einzelinstanzen für ein bis zwei Leute. Da lass ich mich aber wie oben gesagt überraschen und sehe was da kommt. In dieser Beziehung "vermisse" ich nicht unbedingt etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sindarel (27. September 2008)

Mir gefällt Lotro so wie es ist eigentlich sehr gut.
Es gibt keinen Stress und wenn man durch die wunderschönen Gebiete, die man noch aus den Büchern kennt, läuft, geht einem einfach das Herz auf.
Ich fand es am Anfang ein wenig schade, dass es keine original Filmmusik gibt, aber es wurde ja auch von anfang an gesagt, dass sich das Spiel an den Büchern orientieren wird und die Spiel Musik ist meist auch schön und passend.

Auch sehr positiv finde ich, dass auf Addons verzichtet wird. Man muss nicht vor einem Raid das und das aktualisieren und nach jedem größeren Patch alles wieder neu zusammensuchen. Man orientiert sich im Kampf nicht nur auf Zahlen und kleine Balken und könnte eigentlich sein Hirn abschalten, sondern muss abschätzen und intuitiv Kämpfen, wodurch ein viel größeres Gruppen und gemeinschaftsgefühl entsteht.

Einziger Kritikpunkt überhaupt meinerseits ist, wie auch schon genannt, das mir Teilweise das Kampfsystem etwas langsam ist.
Damit meine ich man stürmt in eine Halle mit Feinden und sobald man sie erreicht halten alle in ihrer bewegung inne und casten.
Dies ist aber nur eine kleinigkeit und ich finde sie haben das Spiel bisher wunderbar gemacht. Ständig neuer content, Feste, ausserordentlich gutes RP und
bald das erste Addon und das alles bisher ohne irgendwelche größeren Fehler oder Probleme.
Weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß sindarel

edit: Nochetwas, was mich auch Anfangs immer etwas störte war die Karte, die mir einfach nicht so gut gefällt, aber mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich daran.


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2008)

Mir ist gerade doch noch was eingefallen. Ich hätte gerne die funktionen folgender WoW-Addons:


Ark Inventory. Alle taschen gehen gleichzeitig auf und sind dazu noch nur eine einzige große. Alle Gegenstände werden sofort in bestimmte Teile der Tasche gelegt (die man bei ArkInv selber ordnen kann, mir würden aber auch ordentliche automatische Zuordnungen reichen).

Flag RSP/Immersion RP etc: Erweiterte und einfacher erreichbare Bio-Funktion wäre nett.

Das sind eigentlich die einzigen beiden Sachen, die ich wirklich gerne hätte. In WoW benutz ich ausserdem noch Experience Fu, das mir netterweise mehr informationen über meine Erfahrungspunkte gibt, Quartz, das immer eine kleine Leiste unter meinem Charakter zeigt, die den Fortschritt meines Autoschlags anzeigt, und MobInfo, das sich merkt, was ich von Gegnern gelootet habe und die wahrscheinlichkeit dazu anhand der anzahl besiegter Gegner nennt.


Das sind aber offensichtlich alles Detailverbesserrungen, die alle die Lebensqualität netterweise etwas verbessern, aber nötig sind sie alle nicht. Und sie nehmen mir hauptsächlich Arbeit ab, nämlich rechnen, sich-dinge-merken/aufschreiben oder andauernd-die-taschen-ordnen.


----------



## Cyberflips (27. September 2008)

sindarel schrieb:


> Auch sehr positiv finde ich, dass auf Addons verzichtet wird. Man muss nicht vor einem Raid das und das aktualisieren und nach jedem größeren Patch alles wieder neu zusammensuchen. Man orientiert sich im Kampf nicht nur auf Zahlen und kleine Balken und könnte eigentlich sein Hirn abschalten, sondern muss abschätzen und intuitiv Kämpfen, wodurch ein viel größeres Gruppen und gemeinschaftsgefühl entsteht.




das ist ein Punkt den ich immer wieder mal hier im Forum lese. Ich verstehe was du sagen möchtest, aber es ist eigentlich ein völlig falscher Denkansatz. Das Spiel verzichtet nicht auf die von Dir angesprochenen "Hilfsprogramme". Die Spieler tun es. In dem Fall weil sie es müssen, weil HdrO wohl keine technische Plattform dafür bietet. Andere Spiele verzichten auch darauf, aber dort können Spieler so etwas (Beispiel LUA) programmieren und benutzen und tun dies auch. Die damit verbundenen Unstimmigkeiten nach Versionswechseln oder Veränderungen der Spielwelt sind also nur vom Spieler hausgemacht. Das Spiel und deren Entwickler können nichts dafür, daß der Spieler sich hier selbst eine Baustelle schafft. 
Wie Du aber oben richtig erkannt hast, nimmt sich die Gemeinschaft und der Spieler etwas von seinem Spielgefühl und verlagert es auf Balken und Zahlen. Dadurch schafft er subjektiv zwar die Möglichkeit schneller und effizienter zu agieren, verschiebt sich das Erlebnis dadurch aber mehr zum Sport als zum Abenteuer-Rollenspiel. 

Ich stimme Dir in Deiner Meinung darüber aber voll zu.


----------



## Martok (27. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade doch noch was eingefallen. Ich hätte gerne die funktionen folgender WoW-Addons:
> 
> 
> Ark Inventory. Alle taschen gehen gleichzeitig auf und sind dazu noch nur eine einzige große. Alle Gegenstände werden sofort in bestimmte Teile der Tasche gelegt (die man bei ArkInv selber ordnen kann, mir würden aber auch ordentliche automatische Zuordnungen reichen).
> ...



hätte gern nen mailsystem wo man mal mehr wie 1 item als anhang versenden kann.


----------



## Cyberflips (27. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> muss... dumme... Kommentare... ver... gn!




hehe, ich seh schon bildlich vor mir wie sich Knurri selbst einen Maulkorb verpasst und sich ein Sedativum spritzt... seine Form von Erbarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na los gib Dir nen ruck und versuch es ... mit Aufklärung und Verständnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (27. September 2008)

ich hätte auch noch gern einen schlüssel bund für die ganzen CD,uru, fornost keys 
die ich immer auf der bank vergesse, aber dann doch brennend vermisse wenn ich in einer ini wo so einem tor stehe.


----------



## Cyberflips (27. September 2008)

Martok schrieb:


> hätte gern nen mailsystem wo man mal mehr wie 1 item als anhang versenden kann.



ja das wünsche ich mir manchmal auch, aber dann wird mir auch bewusst, daß man dann ganz schön schnell die Kosten (die ja nicht unerheblich sind) für die Post verlieren kann. Da die Kosten bei grossen Stacks recht hoch sind, tausch ich die lieber im Haus über die Lagertruhe. Ein etwas günstigeres Postsystem wäre eine kleine Detailverbesserung...vielleicht zu Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2008)

Huch, keine Kritik an meinen Wünschen? Komisch, die leute, die sonst so gerne rumgröhlen wie froh sie sind, dass HdRO keine Addons hat, fehlen mir gerade...


----------



## Muhmuh von Vek´lor (27. September 2008)

Also als ich eine zeitlang HdRO gespielt habe, fand ich vor allem das Kampfsystem extrem schleichend wodurch für mich besonders das PvMP sehr langweilig wurde, was allerdings in diesem Fall noch von der Tatsache unterstützt wurde, dass ein Spieler von den Freien Völkern im Alleingang mit etwas Taktik locker 3 Monsterspieler platt machen konnte. Und auch das lvln machte dadurch nicht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Adais (27. September 2008)

meine Liste der gewünschten Verbesserungen ist eigentlich sehr kurz...

- ein dynamischeres Kampfsystem... wobei mir eine Anhebung der Geschwindigkeit schon reichen würde

- ein anderes Interface... z.B. das man sich zwischen 3 voreingestellten sich was aussuchen könnte

- ein Koordinatensystem für die Karte

ansonsten könnte alles so bleiben wie es ist...


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. September 2008)

Martok schrieb:


> ich hätte auch noch gern einen schlüssel bund für die ganzen CD,uru, fornost keys
> die ich immer auf der bank vergesse, aber dann doch brennend vermisse wenn ich in einer ini wo so einem tor stehe.


Das ist meiner Meinung eine ziemlich gute Idee.
Ein Schlüsselbund, den man immer dabei hat, der auch keinen Inventarplatz verbraucht und an dem alle Schlüssel gesammelt werden, die man bisher gefunden hat.
Damit entfällt das lästige zur-Bank-laufen vor einer Instanz, außerdem muss man nicht mehr alle Beschreibungen lesen, sondern benutzt immer automatisch den richtigen, wenn man vor einer >Tür steht, da man ja alle dabei hat.



Adais schrieb:


> - ein Koordinatensystem für die Karte


Ich finde gerade gut, dass es so etwas nicht gibt (bzw. kein dauerhaft eingeblendetes System).
Aus dem selben Grund, aus dem ich es gut finde, dass es keine Addons wie ein AggroMeter gibt.
Weil man dann nämlich nur noch stur nach der richtigen Zahl sucht und nichts mehr selbst macht, außerdem bekommt man dann von seiner Umgebung weniger mit, da man nicht auf die Umgebung achtet, sondern die ganze Zeit nur auf die Zahl starrt und sich nur noch danach orientiert.

"Musst einfach hinter der Höhle mit den beiden Bäumen davor rechts" - "Höhle? Bäume?!"
Das ist, was ich meine. ;P


----------



## Flixl (27. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Cyberflips (27. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade gut, dass es so etwas nicht gibt (bzw. kein dauerhaft eingeblendetes System).
> Aus dem selben Grund, aus dem ich es gut finde, dass es keine Addons wie ein AggroMeter gibt.
> Weil man dann nämlich nur noch stur nach der richtigen Zahl sucht und nichts mehr selbst macht, außerdem bekommt man dann von seiner Umgebung weniger mit, da man nicht auf die Umgebung achtet, sondern die ganze Zeit nur auf die Zahl starrt und sich nur noch danach orientiert.
> 
> ...



ein sehr interessantes Argument. 
Ich als Rollenspieler kann das nur befürworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es drängt so im Spiel auch nach ganzen Antwortsätzen und nicht nur nach  18N / 24W
was die Kommunikation im Spiel ebenfalls anregt


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> hehe, ich seh schon bildlich vor mir wie sich Knurri selbst einen Maulkorb verpasst und sich ein Sedativum spritzt... seine Form von Erbarmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es war schon recht spät, ich kam von einem 30.-Geburtstag-Vorglühen und habe in weiser Vorraussicht den nächsten WOW vs. HdRO Thread vorverurteilt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich bin im Großen und Ganzen mit dem Spiel (und der Entwicklung die es seit Release genommen hat) zufrieden. Was mich stört sind nur solche Nichtigkeiten wie 


- Verkaufspreis des einzelnen Artikels im Inventar anzeigen statt des Stapelwertes (oder besser beides im X|2X Format)
- Koordinatenanzeige auf der Weltkarte (Wenn man in der offiziellen Lore X|Y-Koordinaten angezeigt bekommt, warum das ganze erst mit einem Befehl abfragen? Ist nur unlogisch...)
- Selbstständig Waffen ziehen und Schilde auf dem Rücken tragen
- Schlüsselbund (schon nervig genug, dass man die Dinger nicht zerstören kann...)
- Sprechen mit NPCs wenn aufgesattelt - geht IRL schließlich auch, oder verliert man die Sprache sobald man auf einem Pferd sitzt!?


Des wars soweit. Wo's mein Kaffee?


----------



## Flixl (27. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Eyatrian (27. September 2008)

@  TE  

Die Lotr lizens bezieht sich leider nciht auf die filme sondern auf die bücher ... folge darsu ist dass man das feeleing ncicht wie in den filmen herbekommenkann /darf zb durch die sountracks


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. September 2008)

Pedro99 schrieb:


> @  TE
> 
> Die Lotr lizens bezieht sich leider nciht auf die filme sondern auf die bücher ... folge darsu ist dass man das feeleing ncicht wie in den filmen herbekommenkann /darf zb durch die sountracks




Bitte was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (27. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Huch, keine Kritik an meinen Wünschen? Komisch, die leute, die sonst so gerne rumgröhlen wie froh sie sind, dass HdRO keine Addons hat, fehlen mir gerade...



Ich bin eigentlich ganz froh das es keine addons gibt, weil ich zum einen mit den Möglichkeiten erstmal zufrieden bin/war und dann die vielen Argumente die hier auch schon genannt wurden. 
Die Dinge die Du Dir gewünscht hast sind im Grunde (wie du selbst ja auch schreibst) Detailverbesserungen, die aber auch irgendwie mit der Zeit (möchte mal wissen wer denen das immer steckt^^) durch eine Ingamelösung erfüllt werden. Turbine ist da bisher ganz schön auf Draht und hört solche Wünsche. 
So zum Beipsiel das mit Deinen Taschen. So wie ich gelesen habe, und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kommen mit Moria wieder einige Detaillösungen in dieser Richtung. 
Ich denke mit der Zeit werden die das integrieren, was sich die Community auf Dauer da wünscht. Natürlich fragt man sich da manchmal, wieso solche Dinge nicht gleich integriert werden, weil es für erfahrene Spieler ganz offensichtlich ist, daß es früher oder später benötigt wird oder /und sinnvoll ist. 
Ich denk dann immer, daß die das einfach nur noch nicht geschafft haben und das in das Spiel im Grunde seit dem Release eigentlich in dieser Hinsicht noch gar nicht fertig ist/war. Die entwickeln quasi immer noch^^

Ich finde die Sachen die Du Dir wünschst ebenfalls sehr brauchbar, aber nur wenn sie von Turbine in das Spiel integriert würden und nicht als Fremdprogramm.


----------



## Maarius81 (27. September 2008)

.Ben. schrieb:


> doch kann man ;-)
> musst einfach das Item in die suchleiste ziehen ...



danke, sehr sehr hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (27. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Es war schon recht spät, ich kam von einem 30.-Geburtstag-Vorglühen und habe in weiser Vorraussicht den nächsten WOW vs. HdRO Thread vorverurteilt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Knurrbauch schrieb:


> - Sprechen mit NPCs wenn aufgesattelt - geht IRL schließlich auch, oder verliert man die Sprache sobald man auf einem Pferd sitzt!?



Alles Detailverbesserungen denen ich als RPler gerne voll zustimme und mich anschliesse

Bei der Sache würde ich sogar noch weiter träumen.... Das ist nämlich etwas was ich mir schon ewig gewünscht habe: Vom Pferd aus angreifen dürfen, zumindest mit Fernkampfwaffe. 
Bei WoW gab oder gibt es hierzu ja das PvP Argument, welches aber in HdrO völlig zweitrangig ist, weil man es in den Ettenöden ja erstmal ausklammern könnte.


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. September 2008)

Berittener Kampf war auch eins der spieltechnischen Argumente, mir Age of Conan mal anzuschauen. Hat er es überhaupt reingeschafft? Glaube nicht. Selbst wenn, so unmotivierend wie das Spiel nach der Einführung ist, hätte ich diesen Content glaube ich sowieso nie zu Gesicht bekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber genug des Bashing-Ansatzes, das soll eigentlich nicht Sinn des Kommentars werden. Vielmehr möchte ich eben nur diese kleineren Logikschnitzer hervorheben, die ins Spiel kommen, sobald man sein Roß erklommen hat. Aber mal schauen, welche Überraschungen die Tiefen von Moria mit sich führen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thesahne (27. September 2008)

Was ich noch schön finden würde ist ein instanzierter bereich in dem händler sich "läden" mieten können (also so wie spielerhäuser) und dann da so was wie einen laden aufmachne können... so würde es weniger "suche blablabla für 1g" und auch weniger geflame im handelschannel geben... man könnte halt einfach reingehen, den laden suchen den man grade braucht wie z.b. wenn jemand nen ladne mit jäger-zubehör usw aufmacht einfach reingehen und dass man da dann fallen und öle kaufen kann... ich würds gut finden weiß nich was ihr davon haltet aber so würde wenigstens mal mehr leben reinkommen... mir fehlt halt einfach so dass man sich gegenseitig helfen kann... (also nich nur durch questen und items sondern auch andere sachen...) 
ansonsten find ich hdro genial   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rechtschreibfehler sind eingebaute features und dürfen als werbegeschenk behalten werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2008)

Pedro99 schrieb:


> @  TE
> 
> Die Lotr lizens bezieht sich leider nciht auf die filme sondern auf die bücher ... folge darsu ist dass man das feeleing ncicht wie in den filmen herbekommenkann /darf zb durch die sountracks




Schön, dass du mehr als den ersten Post gelesen hast.


----------



## Flixl (27. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## OldboyX (27. September 2008)

Noch ein kleiner Kommentar zu den "Detailverbesserungen":

Ein großer Teil davon wäre über Addons abdeckbar, weshalb ich ja auch primär ein Addon-Fan bin. Schließlich sehe ich es nicht ein, warum ich auf bestimmte nützliche Features 1 Jahr oder länger warten soll. Das Problem mit den Taschen gibt es seit dem 1. Tag, genauso das Problem mit "massmail". Addons erhöhen meinen Spielkomfort einfach deutlich und ich denke ALLE sollten sich mal von der Vorstellung der bösen Addons, welche einen Großteil des Spiels in WoW-Classic automatisiert haben, lösen. Diese Art von Addon gibt es de facto schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr, auch nicht in WoW. Decursive usw. haben sich stark verändert und mit der usprünglichen Form sind sie nicht zu vergleichen. Manconserve, makrosequenzen etc. geht alles schon ca. 1 Jahr lang nicht mehr.

Das Argument gegen die "Zahlen" eines aggro-meters und, dass man nur noch auf die "Balken starren würde" kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Schon mal einen Heiler gespielt? Selbst in HDRO schaut man nur auf die Balken.

Lenkt es davon ab die Instanze / den Encounter wahrzunehmen?

Meiner Meinung nach gar nicht. Ich habe trotz Recount, KTM und allen möglichen anderen verhassten Addons in WoW die Encounter in Karazhan, SSC (Vashj ist herrlich) usw. toll erlebt, weil man in erster Linie sowieso bei Phasenwechseln, vor dem Kampf (kleine Sequenzen siehe Thrang) oder dergleichen dazu kommt die "Gegend zu erleben".

PS: Nur weil es Koordinaten gibt, heißt das nicht, dass man nichts mehr "selbst macht". Man muss trotzdem die Koordinaten kennen und hinkommen. Genauso ist es bei Aggro-Meter. Sehen und drunter bleiben etc. Die Addons ermöglichen lediglich einen anderen Zugang wie ich finde.

In Lotro spiele ich Wächter und meine Freundin Bardin. Wir haben beide im Kampf keine Zeit für "sightseeing" auch wenn wir ohne Addons spielen (müssen) und grad der Unterschied zwischen Aggrometer - haben oder nicht - ist mMn wie Autofahren mit oder ohne Tachometer oder meinetwegen RPM-Zähler. Nur weil die Dinge da sind, starrt man doch nicht permanent drauf...


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. September 2008)

Thesahne schrieb:


> Rechtschreibfehler sind eingebaute features und dürfen als werbegeschenk behalten werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




grrr... sowas macht mich ganz fuchsig (siehe mein Benutzerbild)... dieser "Hinweis" ist weder lustig noch sonderlich eloquent; geschweige denn eine Entschuldigung. Also bitte, bitte, verschont die Leserschaft doch mit diesem (in übertrieben regelmäßig wiederkehrenden Abständen) plumpen Witz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danius (27. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> In Lotro spiele ich Wächter und meine Freundin Bardin. Wir haben beide im Kampf keine Zeit für "sightseeing" auch wenn wir ohne Addons spielen (müssen) und grad der Unterschied zwischen Aggrometer - haben oder nicht - ist mMn wie Autofahren mit oder ohne Tachometer oder meinetwegen RPM-Zähler. Nur weil die Dinge da sind, starrt man doch nicht permanent drauf...



ich hab über 3 jahre WoW hinter mir und für mich haben besonders das aufkommen der Agroometer viel vom spielspass kaputt gemacht, hab sowohl tank,heiler als auch DD gespielt und brauchte nie ein Agroometer, vorallem wer ein Agroometer richtig nutz braucht es eigentlich nicht und wer es brauchen könnte pfeift eh meist auf dieses und zieht dennoch Agroo. WoW-Classic ging auch ohne Agroometer nur irgendwann mit BC fingen die leute an zu meinen sie müssten lieber auffen farbigen Balken starren als ihren char richtig zuspielen. 
Für mich persönlich stehen vorallem diese Addons für den immer den fehlenden Spielspass in WoW.


----------



## mausepaul (27. September 2008)

Sooooo, jetzt hab ich das mit dem WOW auch verstanden (ulkig, warum mir immer das andere WoW einfällt...muß an mir liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Vielleicht war es heute doch noch ein klitzekleines bißchen früh zum posten...insofern also: mea culpa Flixl !


Weils hier mehrfach angesprochen wurde:

Auf "hilfreiche" Add-ons möchte ich eigentlich auch verzichten, weil es mir eben doch einiges von der Spielatmosphäre nehmen würde...Aber ich bin ja auch auf Belegaer.

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen..


Paule


----------



## OldboyX (27. September 2008)

Aggrometer gibt dir schlicht und einfach die Möglichkeit (wenn man will) noch mehr Schaden rauszukitzeln aus seiner Klasse, ohne Aggro zu ziehen.

Und dass es nichts bringen würde ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gehört habe:

2 Leute sollen so schnell wie möglich fahren, aber auf keinen Fall schneller als 100 kmh.

Der eine hat einen Tacho in seinem Auto, der andere nicht.... wer wirds wohl besser hinkriegen...


----------



## Pc-freak (27. September 2008)

ich Vermisse in hdro die Ganzen Flamer kiddys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne mal im Ernst ich Vermisse Garnichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frogo (27. September 2008)

> Dein Problem Flixl ist, dass Du - und so dürfte es sehrsehr vielen Menschen gehen - denkst due an HdR, unweigerlich an die Verfilmung von Jackson denkst. Diese war in der Tat so wuchtig, dass sie eben nun die Wahrnehmung in Sachen HdR beeinflußt.
> Ansonsten vermißt Du das WOW-Feeling... ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was Du meinst, aber ich stelle es mir so vor: WOW war Dein erstes MMORPG. Gut...sei versichert: Kennst Du eines kennst Du alle ! Du wirst nie wieder jungfräulich an ein Spiel herangehen und sei es noch so neu oder ausgefeilt oder innovativ oderoderoder...
> 
> Im Übrigen sein gesagt: Die Entwickler wollten eben KEIN HdrO zum Film !
> ...



Er hatt doch mit WOW world of Wacraft nicht gemeint -.- es geht um das WOW, also um staunen


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2008)

Frogo schrieb:


> Er hatt doch mit WOW world of Wacraft nicht gemeint -.- es geht um das WOW, also um staunen




Auch dir, vielen Dank dafür, dass du weiter als die ersten 5 posts gelesen hast.


----------



## bondKI (27. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Aggrometer gibt dir schlicht und einfach die Möglichkeit (wenn man will) noch mehr Schaden rauszukitzeln aus seiner Klasse, ohne Aggro zu ziehen.
> 
> Und dass es nichts bringen würde ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gehört habe:
> 
> ...


Zu deinem Post sage ich mal gar nichts, nur zum thema addons:
Dass es sie nicht gibt ist hervorragend. So entscheidet in LotRO nämlich wie gut man seine Klasse kennt, und nicht wer mehr Addons an hat.(Gefühlte 0,1% im gewissen Spiel haben Skill*hust*)


----------



## sindarel (27. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Aggrometer gibt dir schlicht und einfach die Möglichkeit (wenn man will) noch mehr Schaden rauszukitzeln aus seiner Klasse, ohne Aggro zu ziehen.
> 
> Und dass es nichts bringen würde ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gehört habe:
> 
> ...



Es ging nie darum, ob sie einem helfen mehr Schaden rauszuholen oder nicht, sondern dass sie das Spiel zu einem Sport machen.
Du sollst spaß daran haben und der rückt durch solche Addons leicht ohne es zu merken in den Hintergrund.
Du sollst nicht so schnell an 100 kmh dran sein, wie es irgendwie nur möglich ist, sondern der schwerpunkt in Lotro liegt darin, mit der Gruppe zusammen weiterzukommen und spaß am spiel zuhaben. Es geht nicht um die Effizienz.
Deiner Meinung nach verliert es so an Herausforderung und Spannung, aber ich finde gerade durch das fehlen von Addons wird es Spannender und sehr viel Fordernder.

Und auch der letzte Satz "wer wirds wohl besser hinkriegen"
Darum geht es einfach nicht. Es ist gut so, dass nicht jeder mit jedem mittels DamageMeter verglichen wird. Es gibt einfach jeder sein bestes.

Wenn du ohne solche Addons, an eine schwierige aufgabe mit deiner Gruppe/Sippe/Gilde herangehst und sie intuitiv und durch vertrauen auf die Fähigkeiten eines jeden Mitglieds schaffst, ist das Glücksgefühl und das Gefühl etwas gemeinsam erreicht zu haben viel höher, als wenn du dich nur auf Werte und Zahlen verlässt. Am Ende kann sich jeder auf die Schulter klopfen, weil die Gruppe es aus eigener Leistung und Spielerfahrung geschafft hat und nicht weil der kleine Balken immer fast am Maximum war.

Du kannst es ja für dich anders halten, aber so ist meine Erfahrung und Meinung dazu.

gruß xerocs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (27. September 2008)

sindarel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du ohne solche Addons, an eine schwierige aufgabe mit deiner Gruppe/Sippe/Gilde herangehst und sie intuitiv und durch vertrauen auf die Fähigkeiten eines jeden Mitglieds schaffst, ist das Glücksgefühl und das Gefühl etwas gemeinsam erreicht zu haben viel höher, als wenn du dich nur auf Werte und Zahlen verlässt. Am Ende kann sich jeder auf die Schulter klopfen, weil die Gruppe es aus eigener Leistung und Spielerfahrung geschafft hat und nicht weil der kleine Balken immer fast am Maximum war.



Schön und gut. Das Problem ist ein anderes. Ich versuche schon seit einigen Posts den HDRO-Fans hier klarzumachen, dass es auch Leute gibt denen es Spass bereitet ein Spiel als Wettbewerb zu betreiben (i.e. wie ein Sport) und Turbine könnte sehr viel mehr Kundschaft gewinnen, wenn man Möglichkeiten der Coexistenz schafft, zwischen beiden Fraktionen.

Darüber, dass derjenige mit dem Tacho (aus meinem rudimentären Beispiel) einfach "effizienter" ist müssen wir wohl nicht streiten, das erkennt jeder denkende Mensch. Doch die Ansicht, dass "das Glücksgefühl viel höher ist, wenn man sich intuitiv verhält anstatt den Tacho abzulesen" etc. die teile ich einfach nicht. Mir macht eine funktionierende Gruppe, in der alle Leute einen "Tacho" haben und den anständig lesen mehr Spass als ein "gefühltes Miteinander" wo ich per Definition weiss, dass mehr drinnen wäre wenn wir alle einen "Tacho" hätten...

Egal was ich mache, ich neige dazu mich verbessern zu wollen und auch wenn das mühsam ist und teilweise frustrierend, so ist es doch essentiell für meinen "funfaktor". Ob das nun moralisch gut ist, oder ich von der "schneller, höher, weiter" Generation konditioniert bin, oder dem modernen Kapitalismus beeinflusst ist mir eigentlich egal, ich spiele halt das, was sich mit meinen Vorlieben deckt.

PS: Letztlich verstehe ich überhaupt nicht, inwiefern es eine größere Leistung ist "vom Gefühl her kein Aggro zu ziehen" als "mit Blick auf den 'Tacho' kein Aggro zu ziehen". Klar kann einem das eine oder das andere mehr Spass machen, aber wenn man schon von so etwas wie Leistung redet, so würde sich wohl - evolutionär gesprochen - auf Dauer letzteres durchsetzen...


----------



## sindarel (28. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> ...



Ich verstehe dich durchaus und weiß was du meinst... bin nicht der uneinsichtige HdR fan, der alles andere als Müll betitelt.
Auch mir hat es immer Spaß gemacht mit meiner Wow Raidgruppe immer gerade so am Aggro-Maximum und DmgM erster zu spielen, aber es ist einfach eine andere Spielumgebung. Eine andere Welt.

Ich finde nur einfach es passt nicht in die viel Storylastigere gemächlichere HdR Welt. 
Das fängt schon daran an, dass das Equip nicht so viel zählt wie in anderen Spielen. Es ist nicht dafür ausgelegt.



> Egal was ich mache, ich neige dazu mich verbessern zu wollen und auch wenn das mühsam ist und teilweise frustrierend



Das ziel jedes Spielers ist es sich in irgendetwas verbessern zu wollen, doch dies geschieht in beiden Spielen unterschiedlich. Auch in Lotro verbesserst du dich, doch auf eine andere Weise.
In WoW zb geht es mehr um Werte, Zahlen. In Foren werden in langen Formeln mit autoschlag einberechnung und der Waffengeschwindigkeit rotationen und skillungen erdacht und es geht darum den letzten Sekundenbruchteil noch so gut wie möglich zu nutzen.
In Lotro dagegen geschieht dies durchaus auch, doch passiver. Du Spielst deinen Stil und verbesserst dich darin wärend du einfach spielst.

gruß xerocs

edit: Argument - Gegenargument. Egal wie lange wir noch darüber diskutieren würden, es gäbe keine engültige Lösung. Es kommt ganz einfach auf die Vorlieben des jeweiligen Spielers an. Mit nichts was ich sage oder was du sagst könnte man den anderen umstimmen, da es darum geht wie es dir am meisten Spaß macht, da es schließlich ein Spiel ist. Das ist so als sollte man Argumente dafür finden, welche die einzig wahre Lieblingsfarbe ist.
Sonst wäre die Welt ja langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (28. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Schön und gut. Das Problem ist ein anderes. Ich versuche schon seit einigen Posts den HDRO-Fans hier klarzumachen, dass es auch Leute gibt denen es Spass bereitet ein Spiel als Wettbewerb zu betreiben (i.e. wie ein Sport) und Turbine könnte sehr viel mehr Kundschaft gewinnen, wenn man Möglichkeiten der Coexistenz schafft, zwischen beiden Fraktionen.




Genau das ist ein mir völlig unverständlicher Ansatz. 
Du sprichst von Dingen, für die HdRO zum einen sehr schlecht geeignet ist, weil es einfach auf Erleben setzt und zum anderen wollen anscheinend weder die Entwickler noch die Spieler Leute die so schnell fahren wollen als möglich. In HdrO wollen die Leute lieber cruisen und die schöne Natur geniessen. Um bei Deinen Metaphern zu bleiben: die Landschaft und die Natur in HdrO ist so wunderschön und wer dort fährt möchte eigentlich nur cruisen und im Cabrio die schöne Fahrt geniessen, deshalb sind die Strassen in HdrO auch nicht asphaltiert und haben riesige Schlaglöcher. Genau richtig für uns, die langsam und nur so schnell wie nötig fahren möchten. Es braucht also auch keinen Tacho, weil eigentlich niemand daran so richtig interessiert ist ob er jetzt 40 oder 60 fährt. Man fährt einfach aus dem Gefühl heraus nicht zu schnell um nicht im nächsten Graben zu landen. 
Für die Rennfahrer gibt es andere Spiele. Dort sind die Strecken und Strassen dementsprechend asphaltiert und für Rennen und Schnellfahrer ausgelegt. Dafür gibt es drumherum nicht viel und erst im Ziel gibt es eine richtige Belohnung. Die Belohnung bei HdrO ist die Fahrt. Am Ziel gibts nur einen schönen Gruss und die Freude dabei gewesen zu sein.  
Und da erzählst Du hier etwas von effizienz?  (da wär mir doch beinahe glatt ein lol rausgerutscht)

Da Du aber ja ein bekennender Mensch des Wettbewerb bist und es gerne sportlich hast, extra für Dich hierzu eine Preisfrage: 
Wieso sollte ein Mensch wie Du, der gerne den Athleten raushängen lässt, Autorennen auf einer Schotterstrasse fahren wollen, wo es doch anderswo dafür richtige Rennstrecken gibt? Mit richtigen Tuning und "pimp my Horse" Möglichkeiten und mit richtigen Gegnern die direkt neben Dir stehen und wo Du um jeden Zentimeter kämpfen kannst...
und wieso sollte jemand wie Du die HdrO Spieler davon überzeugen wollen, daß sie Autos mit Bordcomputer brauchen um ihre Rennen zu gewinnen, die in der Form gar nicht statt finden...und die gar nicht möchten das die Fahrt zu schnell zu Ende geht.

Also rate ich mal: Du bist entweder dort wo du herkommst ein ganz mieser Fahrer und versuchst jetzt bei HdrO Leute aus der Landbevölkerung für Deine Rennspiele zu finden damit Du auch mal gewinnst, oder Du bist masochistisch veranlagt. Andere Erklärungen fallen mir da auf die Schnelle nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und über Kundschaft bei HdrO mach Dir mal keine Gedanken. Die Kundschaft von der Du da sprichst, die will eigentlich kein HdrO Spieler wirklich sehen. Die Rennfahrer und ewigen Konkurrenzköpfe. Nee Danke, die sind nur laut, ungehobelt, lassen überall ihren Müll liegen und scheren sich einen Dreck um unsere schöne Landschaft und für ein schönes Picknick im Freien haben die wenig Sinn...und die meisten sind auch noch Ignoranten und nutzen ein Spiel um sich etwas zu beweisen...sie nennen das wohl "ich will etwas erreichen" Wobei sich mir einfach der Sinn verschliesst was man in einem Fantasy Abenteurspiel erreichen kann, was einen Tacho benötigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal daran gedacht, das viele vielleicht genau deshalb HdrO spielen um diesen "fahr so schnell es geht" Blödsinn endlich nicht mehr zu sehen, zu hören oder ertragen zu müssen.
...und dann kommst Du daher....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat für mich etwas von Kühlschränke an Eskimos verkaufen zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (28. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> [...]
> Mal daran gedacht, das viele vielleicht genau deshalb HdrO spielen um diesen "fahr so schnell es geht" Blödsinn endlich nicht mehr zu sehen, zu hören oder ertragen zu müssen.
> [...]




Hier, iiich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (28. September 2008)

Ich bin ausgestiegen, weil das eine PvP Gelände auf Dauer viel zu langweilig und zu klein war.


----------



## OldboyX (28. September 2008)

@ Sindarel

Sehe ich auch so. Die Diskussion entstand auch eher aus dem Titel des Threads und der Reaktion bestimmter Poster auf Aussagen meinerseits. Im übrigen spiele ich HDRO und finde es gut nur eben nicht so gut um immer wieder einzuloggen. Deshalb spiele ich derzeit WAR und bin (vielleicht) mit dem Addon wieder in Mittelerde unterwegs.



			
				Cyberflips schrieb:
			
		

> Also rate ich mal: Du bist entweder dort wo du herkommst ein ganz mieser Fahrer und versuchst jetzt bei HdrO Leute aus der Landbevölkerung für Deine Rennspiele zu finden damit Du auch mal gewinnst, oder Du bist masochistisch veranlagt. Andere Erklärungen fallen mir da auf die Schnelle nicht ein



Das hast du ja sehr schön, sachlich und objektiv erörtert. Deine Grundargumentation ist ja in Ordnung, aber die Notwendigkeit solcher Unterstellungen kann mir beim besten Willen nicht einleuchten. Genauso könnte ich unterstellen, dass jeder der im wettbewerbsfreien HDRO glücklich ist prinzipiell den Wettbewerb fürchtet weil er sonst ständig aufs Maul kriegt...


Es ist mir wohl bewusst, wieso viele Leute HDRO spielen. Genauso ist es mir aber bewusst, wieso viele Leute es nicht (mehr) spielen. Mit etwas Geschick nun, könnte man als Entwickler die Landstraße unberührt lassen, etwas entfernt davon eine Rennstrecke hinstellen und beide Spielergruppen für sein Produkt gewinnen. Doch anscheinend fühlen sich viele militante Mitmenschen von anderen Spielertypen gleich so angegriffen, dass sie diese pauschal als "laut und ungehobelt" kategorisieren  und in ihrer Furcht vor dem Platzen der heilen Traumblase gleich alle möglichen Intelligenzdefizite, Bildungsrückstände und Komplexe unterstellen.

Außerdem ist sehr gut möglich, dass auch jemand der WoW spielt nach 3 Jahren einfach Lust auf ein anderes Spiel bekommt. Auch mir gefällt die Lore, die Story, die Welt von HDR etc. und wenn man bedenkt was die Handlung ist, so ist es keineswegs  vorgegeben, dass HDRO ein ruhiges, wettbewerbsfreies Utopia mimen muss.



			
				Flixl schrieb:
			
		

> noch eins wollte ich zu den addons sagen: werden bei den großen raidgilden nciht sogar welche rausgeworfen weil oder griegen sie kein loot weil sie zu wenig dmg machen (was man abhant von addons ablesen kann) ?



Sicher gibt es so etwas, doch das ist ja das tolle an der Freiheit des einzelnen. Keiner zwingt dich in so eine Gilde zu gehen und offensichtlich gibt es genug Leute, denen solche Regeln zusagen.


----------



## Mju (28. September 2008)

was ich aendern wuerde.. hm mal ueberlegen..

1. umlaute in der suchleiste des auktionshauses, wurde auch schon angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ansonsten ist das auktionshaus so wie es ist total in ordnung!


2. beim post versenden autovervollstaendigen fuer die leute von der freundesliste, wuerde ich sehr begruessen. sicher man kann auch einfach das freundeslistenfenster daneben aufmachen, aber mit der funktion waere es einfach noch bequemer ^^. zum thema serienbrief/massenbriefe wurde ja auch schon etwas gesagt, wobei ich das jetzt nicht so wichtig und schlimm finde.


3. das housingsystem weist hohen verbesserungsbedarf auf, aber das wurde sicherlich auch schon desoefteren erwaehnt. trotzdem moechte ich hier mal aufzaehlen, was ich alles besser/anders haben wuerde:
KEINE beschraenkung der stellplaetze, das heisst NICHT, dass die anzahl unbegrenzt sein soll, nein, einfach nur die positionen. was hat bitte ein bett mitten im raum verloren? die haeuser der npcs sind so liebevoll und huebsch hergerichtet, wieso bleibt den spielern das verwehrt? 

desweiteren wuensche ich mir auch noch mehr moebel und mehr farbauswahl, vor allem bei den helleren farben (fuer wand und boden). habe bisher nur 2 farben gesehen, die sehr angenehm und warm sind (orange und gold), alles andere ist fuer meinen geschmack einfach zu dunkel. pastelltoene wuerden ja vielleicht schon reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
jetzt sagen sicherlich viele, dann geh doch einfach sims spielen, aber ich finde gerade das eigene haus, fuer das man woechentlich unterhaltskosten zahlt, soll doch ein ort sein, wo man sich auch wohl fuehlt. es traegt (fuer mich) unheimlich viel zum rollenspielgefuehl bei.


4. vernuenftige springanimationen der pferde! so wie es momentan ist, sieht es sehr unnatuerlich aus. und wo wir gerade dabei sind, die reiter sitzen in jeder lebenslage von grund auf falsch. da muessten noch ein paar kleine aenderungen vorgenommen werden. ausserdem ist der sound verkehrt, beim galoppieren hoert man schrittgeraeusche. galopp klingt ganz anders ^^ pferde haben ausserdem mehr als die 3 gangarten (trab, galopp und rueckwaertsgang), der schritt fehlt komplett. immerhin gibt es einen langsamen trab *g* und auch sehr begruessenswert ist, das die pferdchen seitengaenge besitzen, aber das gehoert ja hier nicht rein, es sollen ja dinge sein, die man geaendert haben moechte.
achja und eine groessere farbliche auswahl waere auch noch toll. richtige schimmel (es gibt nur graue im spiel), oder richtig schoene rappen/dunkelbraune fehlen leider auch. und um das ganze zu perfektionieren: individuelle satteldecken/schabracken in vielen formen und farben.. ich werde immer anspruchsvoller, merke ich gerade..
wuerd auch gerne als hobbitfrau ein pferd reiten koennen und nicht nur ponys, aber das wird wohl wunschdenken bleiben. waere das ermoeglicht, haetten vermutlich alle nur noch pferde *lach*
kommen wir vom auesseren zum funktionellen. wieso kann man denn beim reiten keine npcs ansprechen? da besteht imo der einzigste ganz dringende handlungsbedarf ^^



ihr seht, ansich habe ich nur kleinkram aufgezaehlt, winzige details, denn fuer mich ist hdro bis auf diese kleinigkeiten eben, DAS spiel. gerade auch die auf- und absitzanimationen finde ich sehr gelungen und es ist doch logisch, dass das eben einen moment dauert.
das kampfsystem finde ich sehr gelungen, vor allem fuer menschen die eben NICHT so eine hohe reaktionszeit haben und NICHT 10 sachen gleichzeitig machen koennen (so wie ich *g*), ist es die perfekte loesung. in der ruhe liegt eben die kraft.
auch das interface ist (meiner subjektiven ansicht nach) voll funktionstuechtig und voellig ausreichend. mir fiele jetzt spontan zumindest nichts ein, was daran dringend geaendert werden muesste.
und wer in hdro ein schnelllebiges spiel, in welchem es nur darum geht sich selbst zu praesentieren und immer nummer eins zu sein sucht, ist definitiv verkehrt. es ist eben kein powergamer spiel und das ist auch gut so. davon gibt es schliesslich mehr als genug...


----------



## Thunderstorm (28. September 2008)

Ich würde mir noch ein größeres Inventar wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist bei mir einfach zu klein, vor allem wenn man mal bdt macht muss man nach 200-300 mobs verkaufen gehen^^das nervt manchmal...
Sonst würde ich mir auch noch so ein Einrichtungssystem wie bei SWG wünschen, weil dann z.B. auch in Moria seine alten Rüstungssets ins Haus hängen kann und das sah bei SWg immer ganz cool aus.... Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich ganz zu frieden


----------



## little sister (28. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Genau das ist ein mir völlig unverständlicher Ansatz.
> Du sprichst von Dingen, für die HdRO zum einen sehr schlecht geeignet ist, weil es einfach auf Erleben setzt und zum anderen wollen anscheinend weder die Entwickler noch die Spieler Leute die so schnell fahren wollen als möglich. In HdrO wollen die Leute lieber cruisen und die schöne Natur geniessen. Um bei Deinen Metaphern zu bleiben: die Landschaft und die Natur in HdrO ist so wunderschön und wer dort fährt möchte eigentlich nur cruisen und im Cabrio die schöne Fahrt geniessen, deshalb sind die Strassen in HdrO auch nicht asphaltiert und haben riesige Schlaglöcher. Genau richtig für uns, die langsam und nur so schnell wie nötig fahren möchten. Es braucht also auch keinen Tacho, weil eigentlich niemand daran so richtig interessiert ist ob er jetzt 40 oder 60 fährt. Man fährt einfach aus dem Gefühl heraus nicht zu schnell um nicht im nächsten Graben zu landen.
> Für die Rennfahrer gibt es andere Spiele. Dort sind die Strecken und Strassen dementsprechend asphaltiert und für Rennen und Schnellfahrer ausgelegt. Dafür gibt es drumherum nicht viel und erst im Ziel gibt es eine richtige Belohnung. Die Belohnung bei HdrO ist die Fahrt. Am Ziel gibts nur einen schönen Gruss und die Freude dabei gewesen zu sein.
> Und da erzählst Du hier etwas von effizienz?  (da wär mir doch beinahe glatt ein lol rausgerutscht)
> ...






Respekt 
das kann ich nur zu 100Prozent unterschreiben


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. September 2008)

Mju schrieb:


> was ich aendern wuerde.. hm mal ueberlegen..
> 
> 1. umlaute in der suchleiste des auktionshauses, wurde auch schon angesprochen
> 
> ...



Weil das schon mehrfach in diesem Thread vorkam: dieser Bug ist erst mit Buch 14 aufgetreten und wird mit Sicherheit in der nächsten Zeit gefixt. Das ist kein fehlendes "Feature" oder ähnliches.


----------



## sindarel (28. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> ...



Sehr guter Text, respekt...
So in der art meinte ich es eigentlich auch, ganz meine Meinung
*Mein merkezettel - ausdrucksform üben*

gruß xerocs


----------



## Cyberflips (28. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das hast du ja sehr schön, sachlich und objektiv erörtert. Deine Grundargumentation ist ja in Ordnung, aber die Notwendigkeit solcher Unterstellungen kann mir beim besten Willen nicht einleuchten. Genauso könnte ich unterstellen, dass jeder der im wettbewerbsfreien HDRO glücklich ist prinzipiell den Wettbewerb fürchtet weil er sonst ständig aufs Maul kriegt...



die ist aber ganz einfach...ich hatte noch nicht meinen Kaffee und mich über Dich geärgert (wegen Deinem Kundschaft-Ding, das war wieder so ein WoW-wir-haben-6-Millionen-Asiaten-im-Tray Kram und das löst bei mir immer allergische Reaktionen aus^^)...und wollte jetzt mal schön unter der Gürtellinie rumhauen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tut mir leid, das war natürlich blöd und ich erkläre hiermit das ich meinen vorletzten Absatz als völlig unnötig zurücknehme und Du kein Fürchter bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hehe, nein im Ernst. Du hast immer sauber und sachlich gepostet und ich schweife dahin ab, das ist nicht in Ordnung.

was ich sagen wollte wäre auch ohne diesen persönlichen Quatsch (Angriff) auf Dich angekommen.
Im Gegenteil, so kann man sich ein nettes Post auch zerstören.


P.S. pffft...und bevor jetzt Vetaro und Knurrbauch mir wieder was unterstellen: Nein, der Oldboy ist kein Nazi   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (28. September 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Im Übrigen sein gesagt: Die Entwickler wollten eben KEIN HdrO zum Film !



Stimmt so leider nicht. Die Lizenz für die Filmvariante liegt bei EA. Turbine hat nur die Buchlizenz bekommen. Gegen eine optische verkaufsfördernde "Filmvariante" hätte Turbine garantiert nichts gehabt.


----------



## Flixl (28. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## OldboyX (28. September 2008)

Klasse wäre einfach gewesen wenn sie beides bekommen hätten, stellt euch vor was man daraus hätte machen können. Schon rein der Soundtrack von den Filmen ist einfach genial, da kommt HDRO nicht annähernd ran.


----------



## Teugen (29. September 2008)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen und bin mir nicht sicher ob es schon genannt wurde.

Was ich in Lotro am meisten vermisse bzw. für verbesserungswürdig halte ist folgendes:

Mehr Platz. Dieses Itemmicromanagement fängt an zu nerven, da es für jeden Kram andere Items gibt, die die Bank, die Haustruhen und die Rucksäcke auf allen Chars verstopfen. Craftingsachen, Münzen, Rüstungsfragmente, Roleplayitems und und und....

Ein Mailsystem, dass es zuläßt mehrere Items an einen Char zu senden. Hängt direkt mit dem Itemmicromanagement zusammen.

Ein komfortableres Verkäuferfenster. Wieso kann ich nur 1 Stück oder 1 Stack kaufen. Brauche ich aber z.B. 32 Reiserationen klicke ich wie doof auf der Maus herum und bekomm dann die nervige Meldung: Zu viele Anfragen, bitte warten.

Weiterhin würde ich mir eine noch bessere Kommunikationspolitik seitens Codemaster wünschen. Als zweitgrößte Community nach den USA, würde ich zeitnahere Informationen begrüßen. Weiterhin kann es nicht sein, dass Europe mitunter 2-3 Wochen länger auf einen Patch oder eine Patchkorrektur wartet. Mittlerweile hat man ja das Gefühl das Bugs, die nur Europa betreffen (Umlaute im AH, Level beim Inspizieren usw.) stillschweigend hingenommen werden, anstatt sie zu korregieren.

Aber ich glaube all diese Punkte sind nicht so gewichtigt, dass sie den Spielspaß trüben würden. Da kämpfen Spieler anderer MMO's mit viel schlimmeren Sachen.


----------



## Wyzard (29. September 2008)

@Flixl



> ich vermisse persöhnlich das hdr feeling aus den filmen.



Das Spiel basiert wie auch die Filme, auf den Büchern, wenn man diese gelesen hat und auch wieder liest, dann merkt man, daß es sehr wohl detailgerecht verarbeitet wurde. Der Film ist eine Variante der Umsetzung Bücher, das Spiel eine andere. ... und so ist es auch sehr gut gemacht.

Gruß
Wyzard


----------



## SireS (29. September 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Was mich im Endeffekt vertrieben hat damals ist das langatmige, fast schon langweilige Kampfsystem. Da hat man das Gefühl man kann nebenbei ein Buch lesen. Und die teils mangelhaften Questbeschreibungen.
> Aber das wichtigste ist wirklich das Kampfsystem. Einfach nur öde. Wenn sich da mal irgendwas tut komm ich fast sicher wieder.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Das Kampfsystem in HdRO ist echt total lahm, zum Schluss graute mir vor jeder Begegnung. Zudem die langweiligen, teils lieblos gestaltet anmutenden buff/debuff-icons und der fehlende PvP-Modus - nein, Monsterplay gehört für mich nicht dazu. Über das Crafting will ich mich gar nicht erst gross auslassen hier...

Für Leute die es eher ruhig und gemütlich mögen kann ich HdRo allerdings uneingeschränkt empfehlen, Grafik und Atmosphäre sind top.

LG


----------



## Norei (29. September 2008)

Ja, Vetaro, ich habe alle Posts gelesen.

Daher hier meine Zusammenfassung. 
1. Ich finde die Musik sehr stimmungsvoll, sie reicht nicht ganz an den HdR-Soundtrack ran, aber fast. Sie ist aber generell ruhiger, was m.E. sehr gut zum Spiel passt.
2. PvMP wird wohl solange in der Diskussion bleiben, wie es dieses Spiel gibt. Ich kenne aber Leute, die spielen WAR und trotzdem immer mal wieder PvMP, weil sie dieses Massenschlachtengefühl lieben (trotz Server in die Knie gehen). Ich denke, da wird noch VIEL kommen. Steefel hat unter anderem mal darüber spekuliert, dass bei Helms Klamm oder Minas Tirith es durchaus sein könnte, dass da Monster nicht mehr SOOO stark aus dem PvE-Gebiet rausgehalten werden. 
3. Auktionshaus
Auch wenn die Sonderzeichen kaum stören (ich kann Drag&Droppen oder nach "gelgrabeis" suchen), fehlt mir da doch noch einiges. Ich würde gerne nach Preis pro Stück sortieren, über alle Treffer hinweg sortieren (nicht nur auf der aktuellen Seite) und ein paar Details wie Untergliederung der Rufgegenstände nach Fraktionen.
4. Generelles UI 
Da gibt es überall Kleinigkeiten. Sei es Versand von mehreren Items, Kaufen von 20 Stück beim Händler, Sortieren der Gegenstände beim Verkaufen etc. 
5. Addons
Ich bin für Addons. Denn das Problem ist nicht, DASS man Addons bauen kann, sondern die Funktionen, die diese Addons ausführen können. Für die "Nicht-Kampf"-Oberflächen wie AH, Post, Inventar, Freundesliste etc. könnte ich mir viele viele Verbesserungen sehen. Die meisten kampfunterstützenden Addons gehen aber in eine Richtung der Optimierung, die ich aus dem System heraushalten will. Ich glaube aber, der Zug ist abgefahren. 

Generell freue ich mich riesig auf das Addon. Ich glaube, HdRO ist das beste MMO für Leute wie mich, die nicht auf Konfrontation mit anderen Spielern ausgelegt sind und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das mit MoM noch besser wird. Daher glaube ich auch, dass HdRO generell zu wenig Spieler hat für das, was es bietet. Und ich glaube, dass das am schlechten Marketing und schlechten Timing liegt.

P.S.: Ich hätte auch gerne den Autoshot zwischen zwei Casts entfernt. Er nervt etwas. 
P.P.S.: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet...

... darf auf Flames gerne verzichten. Sie waren nicht mit Absicht und die, die ich gefunden habe, habe ich auch selbst entfernt.


----------



## Vetaro (29. September 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> [...]
> 1. Ich finde die Musik sehr stimmungsvoll, sie reicht nicht ganz an den HdR-Soundtrack ran, aber fast. Sie ist aber generell ruhiger, was m.E. sehr gut zum Spiel passt.
> 2. PvMP wird wohl solange in der Diskussion bleiben, wie es dieses Spiel gibt.[...]





			
				Vetaro schrieb:
			
		

> Auch dir, vielen Dank dafür, dass du weiter als die ersten 5 posts gelesen hast.




Hoho.   Wisst ihr übrigens, was ich von Leuten halte, die immer sagen "das PvP ist nicht genug" oder "ist schlecht"? Die gehen an das Spiel Falsch* herran. Da hatte doch anscheinend jemand die Erwartung: Hey, Herr der Ringe, da kann ich doch Elben mit meinem Ork hauen. Und selbst wenn sie nicht so war: Wer so denkt ist halt selber schuld. Wirklich. Wer direkt eine Erwartung hat ist selber schuld, wenn ihn das Spiel enttäuscht. Es wurde nie behauptet, das PvP würde in irgendeiner Weise toll oder spassig, es wurde ja sogar nur eingeführt, weil die Leute so rumnörgelten. Nur, weil es erweitert wird und Aufmerksamkeit erhält heisst das nicht, dass es Jetzt toll und spassig sein muss.

Aber ich mein... (Mal wieder zeit für coole und nicht vollkommen funktionierende vergleiche: ) ... Wenn man auf nen Ferienbauenhof fährt, dann kann man sich beschweren, wenn die beworbenen Pferde zum Streicheln nicht da sind oder man gar nicht wie versprochen im Heu schlafen kann sondern nur auf dem boden.
 Aber man geht doch nicht zum Bauern und beschwert sich, weil Kühe-umschubsen gar nicht geht, weil Kühe nämlich durchschnittlich 700 Kilogramm wiegen.

Man spielt doch nicht Counter Strike und beschwert sich über die blöde Story? Man schaut sich doch nicht 1984 an und beschwert sich, dass da viel zu wenig nette grüne Wiesen drin vorkommen? Das erwartet doch auch keiner von diesen Sachen. Turbine hatte nicht vor, ein tolles und faszinierendes PvPsystem zu machen**, warum kapieren die leute dann nicht, dass sie gefälligst auch keines erwarten sollen, und wenn sie unbedingt eines haben wollen, können sie ja diesen neuen HdR-Egoshooter spielen.

Und jetzt genug von meiner eigenen Meinung. Ich beziehe mich übrigens nicht auf die Leute, die tatsächlich HdRO-PvMP spielen. Nur auf die, denen das nicht genug ist.



________________________________________
* Für die Werte "wahr" und "falsch" nehmen wir in diesem Post den Standpunkt von mir ein und sind damit mal Unwissenschaftlich.
** Auch, wenn auf der Rückseite meiner Spieleverpackung etwas anderes steht. Spieleverpackungen sind aber ohnehin nicht gut geeignet, um einen ernstzunehmenden Eindruck von Spielen zu gewinnen die man kaufen muss, schon alleine deshalb, weil vor lauter Adjektiven wie "Faszinierend" und "Atemberaubend" kaum noch platz bleibt für die beschreibung der Features.


----------



## OldboyX (29. September 2008)

Naja, aber in dem Thread geht es doch immer noch darum was man vermisst / anders machen würde. Wenn jemand also findet das PVP gehört ausgebaut etc. ist das doch wohl ein sehr brechtigter Wunsch. Die Tatsache, dass Turbine genau wegen des Wunsches der Kunden das PvMP integriert hat ist wohl ein Grund mehr, dass man auch in diese Richtung Hoffnungen und Erwartungen haben kann, sonst hätte Turbine es doch sein lassen müssen.

HDRO war wie Urlaub auf dem Bauernhof, das stimmt. Doch dann hat der Bauer (Turbine) gemerkt, dass viele Kunden gerne einen Swimmingpool (pvp) hätten und einen gebaut. Nun ist es doch kaum verwunderlich, dass die Leute dort auch sauberes Wasser haben wollen, Liegen um den Pool, etc.

Zuletzt hat doch wohl jeder Mensch Erwartungen und entsprechend werden sie manchmal enttäuscht und manchmal erfüllt. Vor allem in dem Bereich MMO ist es schwer sich von einem Spiel / seinen Charaktern zu trennen und bevor man einfach ein anderes (zugegebenermaßen geeigneteres) Spiel beginnt fangen viele mit den Überlegungen an die genau in diesem Thread gesammelt werden. Oftmals hofft man auch wirklich, dass im nächsten Patch sich alles ändert, vielleicht gibts im nächsten Patch endlich ein direkteres Kampfsystem - tut sich was in die richtige (in die man natürlich selbst will) Richtung?



			
				Norei schrieb:
			
		

> Generell freue ich mich riesig auf das Addon. Ich glaube, HdRO ist das beste MMO für Leute wie mich, die nicht auf Konfrontation mit anderen Spielern ausgelegt sind und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das mit MoM noch besser wird. Daher glaube ich auch, dass HdRO generell zu wenig Spieler hat für das, was es bietet. Und ich glaube, dass das am schlechten Marketing und schlechten Timing liegt.



Ich denke eigentlich nicht, dass HDRO weniger Spieler hat als es sich verdient. HDRO hat eine gute und ich denke sehr treue Fanbasis und zielt mit dem was es bietet eben auf genau die Zielgruppe ab, welche nicht so viel Zeit in ein Spiel investiert, gerne chatted und RP betreibt, denen die Gemeinschaft mehr am Herzen liegt als das gameplay usw. 

Bitte nicht wieder falsch verstehen (Turbine muss natürlich nicht und HDRO ist "erfolgreich" so wie es ist), aber wenn Turbine den Kundenstock signifikant aufstocken will (i.e. Neueinsteiger > Abgänger) dann müssten sie mit Mines of Moria anfangen auch anderen Spielergruppen ein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt im bereich Raids, PVP, Character Development, Gameplay usw. zu bieten.

Der Anteil an Spielern welche gern PVP machen ist nunmal auch da. Noch viel höher ist der Anteil der Spieler die gern "allein vor sich hinspielen um ihren charakter zu verbessern" welche definitiv in WoW die größte Gruppe stellen, denn High-End Raiding und PVP sind auch in WoW eher Randgruppen (Man sehe sich nur einmal die Statistiken an, wieviele Gilden überhaupt im high-end content unterwegs sind). Die meisten Leute freuen sich ab und zu einzuloggen, zu leveln, zu twinken, daily quests zu machen und dafür anständig (mit items oder was auch immer) belohnt zu werden. Und mit diesem System ist Blizzard schon seit Jahren (seit Diablo 1) im RPG Bereich so erfolgreich wie man nur sein kann.

Das Grundlegende Gameplay-Element für RPG ist nunmal die Charakterentwicklung. Mag sein, dass das bei Pen & Paper RPG anders ist, aber bei RPGs am Computer war das immer schon so. Das "in die Rolle schlüfen" hat einfach mit einem Computer-Spiel nichts zu tun, dafür braucht man doch nur einen Chat. Computer-Spiele welche sich nur um eine "story" drehen hingegen werden Adventures genannt. Schließlich wird ständig von RPG-Elementen in anderen Genres gesprochen und gemeint ist IMMER eine Charakterverbesserung (Helden in WC3, Ego-Shooter wie Deus-Ex, etc.) wenn oft auch nur temporär möglich. Insofern mag der Name Role-Playing-Game zumindest was Computerspiele betrifft sinnentfremdet sein und man sollte die Spiele eventuell auf CPG (Charakter Progression Game) umtaufen.

Insgesamt eine der schönsten Diskussionen die ich auf buffed.de bisher hatte. Danke.


----------



## arcangel (29. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Bitte nicht wieder falsch verstehen (Turbine muss natürlich nicht und HDRO ist "erfolgreich" so wie es ist), aber wenn Turbine den Kundenstock signifikant aufstocken will (i.e. Neueinsteiger > Abgänger) dann müssten sie mit Mines of Moria anfangen auch anderen Spielergruppen ein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt im bereich Raids, PVP, Character Development, Gameplay usw. zu bieten.



Damit hast du zwar prinzipiell nicht ganz unrecht, du vergisst dabei aber leider einen wesentlichen Grundgedanken. Wie bereits vorher irgendwo von jemandem treffend gesagt wurde, beruht LOTRO auf der Buchlizenz deren Rechte bei den Erben Tolkiens liegen, und die von Tolkien Enterprises ueberwacht und verwaltet werden. Soweit so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedes neue grundlegende Feature, welches Turbine in das Spiel integrieren moechte, muss vom Lizenzgeber abgesegnet werden, da diese logischerweise grosses Interesse daran haben, dass alles was mit der von Tolkien erschaffenen Welt Mittelerde zu tun hat einen gemeinsamen, "tolkienkonformen" Weg beschreitet. Freies PvP wie in zahlreichen anderen Spielen vorhanden, ist fuer LOTRO fuer die mittelfristige Zukunft erstmal generell gestorben, da Turbine ansonsten die Lizenz entzogen bekommt. Der gute alte Tolkien hat nunmal nicht vorgesehen, dass sich die freien Voelker gegenseitig auf die Muetze geben.

Aus einem aehnliche Grund ist auch das Spielen der Monsterrassen gestorben. Auch hier war von Tolkien niemals vorgesehen, Orks und Co als kulturentwickelnde Wesen zu erschaffen. Nimm zB die Uruk-Hai, die von Saruman erschaffen wurden, ganz ohne Kultur und Geschichte, sozusagen die Klonkrieger Mittelerdes. Aus diesem Grund stimmt der Lizenzgeber dem ganzen Feld spielbarer Monsterrassen nicht zu.

LOTRO ist nummal im Kern anders als die meisten Spiele, und das ist auch gut so. Es gibt genuegend Mainstreamspiele, mit immer dem gleichen Konzept und ihrer eigenen "Profiliga", da muss sich Turbine gar nicht dran messen. Erfolgreich ist Turbine mit seinen Spielen so oder so, da sie alle unterm Strich mehr Einnahmen als Kosten einfahren, und dass ein Spiel unbedingt Millionen von Kunden braucht um erfolgreich zu sein, ist absoluter Quark und reine Blizzard/Wow-Suchti Propaganda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum eigentlichen Thema zurueck, finde ich LOTRO so wie es ist schon verdammt gut, mit Ausnahme von Kleinigkeiten, die mich dann wiederum aber auch bei weitem nicht genug stoeren um mich nun darueber aufzuregen. Jedoch waeren kleine Dinge wie z.B. ein Schluesselbund trotzdem eine feine Sache.


----------



## Vetaro (29. September 2008)

Hier ist mir übrigens noch etwas eingefallen. Blogeintrag: Phasing - Endlich wird der letzte große Mangel an MMOs getilgt. Es bezieht sich nur wenig konkret auf HdRO, weil ich es sehr allgemein gehalten habe, aber die Möglichkeiten, es in dem Bereich einzusetzen sind ja gigantisch.


----------



## Millhouse (29. September 2008)

Ich finde Lotro so OK wie es ist,man ist nicht so Itemgeil wie woanders.Die Comm ist sehr Erwachsen,und es macht einfach Spaß ohne die ganzen Kiddis.Es ist einfach angenehm zu Spielen.Und was die Raids angeht ich finde es genau richtig,warum sollen es soviele sein.Es gibt soviel zu entdecken,es macht einfach Spaß die Welt zu erkunden.Und die Comm wünscht sich auch sowat gar nicht,warum soll jedes Spiel ein WOW-Klon sein.Bin froh das das Spiel nicht so gehypt wurde damals.So hat man eine nette Comm geschaffen.Wo jeder den anderen hilft.Auf wieder sehen in Mittelerde auf das bald unsere Reise in den Minen bald anfängt.


----------



## Wanaka (29. September 2008)

Was vermisse ich bei LotrO und/oder was würde ich anders machen?

Kurz als Vorgeschichte: ich spiele LotrO seit der offenen Beta, danach Pre-Order samt Lifetimeabo. Jetzt nahezu inaktiv.


1. Animationen - diese sind schlichtweg komplett abgehackt und grässlich ohne Ende. Insbesondere die Reitanimationen samt Pferden/Ponies wird total lieblos. Zwerge sollten komplett überarbeitet werden. Meinen nenne ich nur noch Quasimodo, weil der so aussieht wenn er reitet und läuft und irgendwas macht. Da guckt die "Unterwäsche" teilweise unter den Haaren hervor, das kann nicht sein.

2. Kampfsystem - Langatmig. Ich kenne zwar schlimmeres, aber ich will irgendwann auch mal fertig werden. Dazu finde ich es als Barde reichlich nervig zwischen einer Heilung und dem Ende der Animation (trotz Ende des Castbalkens) sich nicht bewegen zu können für ne halbe Sekunde.

3. Rollenspiel - Sucht man oftmals vergebens. Ich finde es auch reichlich störend, wenn man immer um einen Satz zu sagen erst Enter drücken muss. Wehe da wird mal ein Tastendruck vergessen, dann springt der Char gleich total bekloppt durch die Gegend und das Interface ist voller geöffneter Fenster.

4. Handwerken - Es ist einfach nur ein Farmen, Farmen, Farmen. Ich weiß nicht wie lange ma teilweise für die Berufe braucht um dann nur Schrott herstellen zu können. Einfach unnötig.

5. Traits/Ruf - Auch hier gehts nur ums langweilige Farmen. Lvl50 Chars, die in den Startgebieten rumlaufen und dort alles umhauen um irgeneinen Trait vollzukriegen. War meines Erachtens eines der schlimmsten Neuerungen im gesamten Spiel.

6. Postsystem - Viel zu umständig. Ich würde mir da wirklich etwas wünschen, damit ich Gegenstände schneller aus Briefen entnehmen, sowie auch schneller schreiben kann. Namen automatisch aus Freundes/Gildeslisten einfügen, so dass ich nicht immer alles neu eintippen muss. Mehr Gegenstände pro Brief.

7. Auktionshaus - Funktioniert das inzwischen, dass man da Items mit Namen benennen kann und er dann entsprechend sucht?

8. Itemplatz - Viel zu wenig vorhanden bei den ganzen Rufitems, Handwerkszeug, Ausrüstung usw. was man ja alles benötigt.

9. Ladezeiten - Egal wo man hin will, ständig Ladezeiten. Ich will doch nur meine 5 Rucksackplätze freikriegen und verbringe dann 1 Minute im Ladebildschirm. Das macht einfach keinen Spaß.

Das ist erstmal nur das, was mir spontan einfiel, ohne mir großartig Gedanken darüber gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Knurrbauch (29. September 2008)

Millhouse schrieb:


> [...] warum soll jedes Spiel ein WOW-Klon sein [...]




Dafür gibt's schonmal einen Bonuspunkt.


----------



## DawnD (29. September 2008)

Moin,


habe auch schon viel Gespielt was MMORPG angeht(WOW, COH&COV, GW, DAoC, AoC)

mir hat bisher kein Spiel so gut gefallen wie HDRO.

Was geht besser ?

Den Nutzen einiger Berufe erhöhen, gerade der Bauer und der Koch bergen eine menge Potential.

Tag Nacht effekte mehr einbinden, ein Held bekommt mehr Angst im Dunkelm als am Tage.

Ein Elb wird nicht Krank!!!! doch in HDRO wird er es.

Reittiere, Tolkien lässt hier nur Pferde zu, aber auch Esel und Bollerwagen.

Pfeifenkraut, synchron Rauchen wäre mal Genial mit einem Kraut das einen Drachen entfässelt und einem das einen Helden Entfässelt, so könnte man kleine Geschichten Nachspielen.

Grössere Individualisierung der Rüstung durch Embleme oder Zierrat (Ketten oder Wappen)

Rassen boni, die Zwerge sollten bonus auf schürfen und schmieden von Zwergenrüssis bekommen (critt)

Boss Narben, ein Zwergen Wächter der vom Balrog eine Rechte bekommt sollte auch die Möglichkeit haben dies als Narbe zu Präsentieren.

Traits, ja sie sind Müssig aber bitte sowas wie verbesserte Fähigkeiten, ein Hunter der anstatt 2 Pfeile nacheinander abgibt, sollte nach mehrfachem gebrauch auch beide aufeinmal abgeben können.

Wenn ich ein neues gebit betrete, dann würde ich gerne einen Kurzen Film zu dem gebit sehen (stimmungsbogen)

Stärkere individualisierung der Epischen fertigkeiten auch ruhig Rassen abhängig. Ein Zwerg sollte hier die Axt mit einer super Animation schwingen können und der Elb Hunter den Bogen so Galant führen wie es die Rassen beschreibungen von sich geben.

Ach mir fällt so viel ein, was aber nur auf Details eingeht.

Im groben und ganzem ist HDRO das mit Abstand beste Spiel für mich.


DawnD


----------



## Flixl (29. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Cyberflips (29. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Bitte nicht wieder falsch verstehen (Turbine muss natürlich nicht und HDRO ist "erfolgreich" so wie es ist), aber wenn Turbine den Kundenstock signifikant aufstocken will (i.e. Neueinsteiger > Abgänger) dann müssten sie mit Mines of Moria anfangen auch anderen Spielergruppen ein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt im bereich Raids, PVP, Character Development, Gameplay usw. zu bieten.
> Der Anteil an Spielern welche gern PVP machen ist nunmal auch da. ...]



Nein! Genau das müssen sie -  dürfen sie nicht tun!


Wie ich schon mal erwähnte, Dein Ansatz ist für mich völlig daneben. Zwei Dinge sind dabei aus meiner Sicht immer absolut verkehrt.
Das erste ist, das Du in Deinen Posts immer auf die Spielweise und Features von World of Warcraft hinauskommst, von ausgehst, danach verlangst, sie beschreibst...usw.. Du redest zwar von HdrO, aber wünschst immer WoW Zustände und glaubst das diese von allen Spielern gewünscht werden. 
Ich hab es Dir ja schon einmal zu erklären versucht. Das Spiel (HdrO) ist ein anderes und es will gar nicht WoW sein, weil das gibt es doch schon....!!!
Das zweite ist: Natürlich möchte Turbine gerne Geld verdienen und wenn es etwas mehr sein darf sind die sicher nicht abgeneigt. Die Frage ist, wie weit man sich verbiegen möchte oder seine Identität verlieren möchte um das zu erreichen.  
HdrO ist so wie es ist und so lieben es seine Spieler. Du anscheinend aber nicht. Ich habe das Gefühl, als wenn Du lieber ein WoW-Spiel möchtest,  in dem aber Gandalf und Legolas rumlaufen. Mein ich nicht böse, aber wenn die von Dir aufgezählten Dinge in das Spiel kämen, hätten wir genau das.
Turbine war sich und dem Spielprinzip bisher treu und möchte sein Spiel so weitermachen (hoffe ich). Ich denke Du verstehst es irgendwie nicht. 

Ich erkläre es Dir anders. Du hast es ja gerne metaphorisch, also hier wieder Analogien am Stück: 
Stell Dir vor, Blizzard betreibt eine Fußballliga. Fußball ist ein Ballspiel und hat viele Fans. Der Volkssport schlecht hin. Die Fans lieben den Sport und finden sich sehr zahlreich dort wieder, was dem Fußballverband (Blizzard) eine Menge Geld einbringt, weil er zahlreiche Eintrittskarten und teure Fernsehlizenzen usw. verkaufen kann. Ok, manchmal gehen auch ein paar Fans weg und suchen sich etwas anderes, weil der Fußball da auch sehr viele Proleten anzieht und das Niveau dort mittlerweile...naja nicht mehr allen gefällt. 

Turbine ist der Basketballverband - auch ein Ballspiel, die Präsentation ist ähnlich aber das Spiel ein ganz anderes. Hier wird mit der Hand gespielt, Körperkontakt eher unerwünscht und der eigentlich Spielbetrieb ist ein ganz anderer. Hier gibt es auch viele Fans, aber nicht so viele wie beim Volkssport Fußball. auch die Basketballfans lieben ihren Sport, ist er doch so erfrischend anders. 
Jetzt kommst Du..ein ehmaliger Fußballfan, der ja aus irgendeinem Grund lieber jetzt ins Basketballstadion geht - vielleicht aus einem der vorgenannten Gründe, aber egal. Du schlägt vor: Hey, wenn ihr den Ball mit dem Fuss spielen würdet, könntet ihr weiter schiessen als werfen. Und baut doch Tore auf dem Boden auf, statt auf die kleinen Körbe zu werfen, dann könntet ihr auch den Ball über den Boden schiessen und das Dribbeln fordert viel weniger Ballkontrolle und ist lange nicht so anspruchsvoll. 
So könntet ihr viel mehr Fußballfans gewinnen und würdet viel mehr Geld verdienen.... merkst Du was?
Lass Dir das mal durch den Kopf gehen und geh doch einfach mal davon aus, das wir gerne Basketball spielen und der Betreiber Turbine natürlich gerne mehr Geld verdienen möchte, aber mit Basketball. 
Und wie ich Dir schon mehrmals gepostet habe, die meisten Basketballfans mögen ihr Spiel deshalb, weil es Basketball ist - genau so und möchten auch gar nicht Fußball spielen. Sonst würden sie doch ins Fußballstadion gehen.  

Kommen wir nochmal zu Deinen Wünschen und Forderungen in Bezug auf unsere Geschichte. Du würdest gerne über 90 Minuten spielen, möchtest mehr Körperkontakt, mehr Wettbewerb, mehr Fußballregeln, auf Rasen spielen, größeres Spielfeld und einen 16 Meter Raum. Du möchtest Elf statt sieben Meter usw....Basketball ist Dir zu lasch und Du willst die Regeln geändert, damit Du Deinem Gegner endlich am Trikot ziehen und die Beine wegtreten kannst. Mmmh, was soll ich weiter sagen - spiel Fußball. Oder spiel Basketball, aber versuch nicht ständig Dir Ironforge ins Nebelgebirge zu wünschen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Basketballer wollen auch auch keine Fußballzustände - das am Wenigsten.
Also mich graut es jedenfalls vor den Fußball-Hooligans (richtig geschrieben?^^). Die anständigen Fans sind mir natürlich willkommen, nur schau ich und auch andere etwas seltsam, wenn die lustigerweise zu einem Basketballspiel kommen und laut rufen "was ist das denn für ein scheiss hier, wo sind die Tore"  Man könnte fast darüber lachen wenn es nicht so tragisch wäre, dabei sind die die gleiche Spezies wie wie unser Eins. Laufen auf zwei Beinen, sehen sogar gleich aus....nur sprechen und gebähren sich wie vom anderen Planeten...dem wo Charlton Heston damals schon gestaunt hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu gehörst Du jetzt nicht, aber wir haben hier fast jede Woche mindestens einen von denen, der sich nach hier verläuft. Glücklicherweise scheitern die, anscheinend bei so einer Art natürlichen Auslese, oft schon an der Installation der Testversion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss, das war jetzt boshaft, aber leider wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehe, ich nenn das ab jetzt den "Hooligantest"


----------



## Knurrbauch (29. September 2008)

Eigentlich sollte hier etwas eloquentes stehen, aber spätestens bei Charlton Heston war's vorbei mit einer vernünftigen Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (29. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte hier etwas eloquentes stehen, aber spätestens bei Charlton Heston war's vorbei mit einer vernünftigen Antwort.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich sitze gerade hier und schau einem Programm beim Konvertieren einer Videodatei zu.
Da hatte ich mal wieder Lust auf ein langes Post... Nunja

hehe, Charlton Heston hat nun mal da die Hauptrolle gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (29. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Naja, ich sitze gerade hier und schau einem Programm beim Konvertieren einer Videodatei zu.
> Da hatte ich mal wieder Lust auf ein langes Post... Nunja
> 
> hehe, Charlton Heston hat nun mal da die Hauptrolle gespielt
> ...










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danius (30. September 2008)

euch beiden sollte man verbieten in einem thread gemeinsam zuschreiben....Eine frage hab ich wer ist nun Charlton Heston in dieser Geschichte Fussballspieler oder Basketballer?


----------



## Door81 (30. September 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Was mich im Endeffekt vertrieben hat damals ist das langatmige, fast schon langweilige Kampfsystem. Da hat man das Gefühl man kann nebenbei ein Buch lesen. Und die teils mangelhaften Questbeschreibungen.
> Aber das wichtigste ist wirklich das Kampfsystem. Einfach nur öde. Wenn sich da mal irgendwas tut komm ich fast sicher wieder.



Auch der Grund für mich warum ichs net mehr spiel, obwohls mir ansonsten sehr gut gefallen hat.


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. September 2008)

Danius schrieb:


> euch beiden sollte man verbieten in einem thread gemeinsam zuschreiben....Eine frage hab ich wer ist nun Charlton Heston in dieser Geschichte Fussballspieler oder Basketballer?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planet_der_Affen  - das sollte deine Frage beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danius (30. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiss schon was Ben Hur noch alles gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage ist nicht beantwortet, vllt es unglücklich zuspäter std formuliert, aber was wäre Hesten nun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katafalk (30. September 2008)

Ich finde Lotro an sich ein wirklich sehr schönes Spiel.
Warum ich es nicht mehr spiele hat hauptsächlich folgende Gründe:

-Das Kampfsystem ist alles andere als dynamisch.
-Im Gruppenspiel kann man eigentlich gar nicht viel falsch machen (monotones Prügeln führt fast immer zum Ziel).
-Die Instanzen finde ich sehr eintönig (ewig lange immer dieselben Mobgruppen, bis man es nicht mehr sehen kann).
-Die Gestaltung der Welt ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu trist/farblos.


----------



## Flixl (30. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Katafalk (1. Oktober 2008)

Na gut, farblos ist der falsche ausdruck. Aber der Welt fehlt einfach irgendwie etwas Pepp, etwas das sie besonders hervorhebt. Klar die Landschaften sind zu beginn schön anzusehen, aber nach einer weile einfach nur noch langweilig.


----------



## Norei (1. Oktober 2008)

Katafalk schrieb:


> Na gut, farblos ist der falsche ausdruck. Aber der Welt fehlt einfach irgendwie etwas Pepp, etwas das sie besonders hervorhebt. Klar die Landschaften sind zu beginn schön anzusehen, aber nach einer weile einfach nur noch langweilig.


Gibt es wirklich eine Landschaft in WoW, die du jedesmal wieder gerne siehst? Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen. Ich finde es schön, dass jede Landschaft irgendwie typisch aussieht.


----------



## OldboyX (1. Oktober 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:
			
		

> Turbine war sich und dem Spielprinzip bisher treu und möchte sein Spiel so weitermachen (hoffe ich). Ich denke Du verstehst es irgendwie nicht.



Klar verstehe ich das und zum wiederholten Male: Ich will kein zweites WoW und ich spiele auch derzeit kein HDRO (aus eben diesen Gründen). Außerdem ist das nur ein Forum und wir diskutieren darüber und niemand muss sich fürchten, dass Turbine plötzlich einen Schwenk macht und alle meine Forderungen sofort integriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Grund wieso ich WoW heranziehe als Vergleich ist weil:
a) es alle kennen
und
b) es einige Sachen (meiner Meinung nach - und auch anderen Postern zufolge hier) besser macht als HDRO und ich finde HDRO wäre mit einigen zusätzlichen Features ein noch besseres Spiel als es jetzt schon ist. (Was übrigens alle hier finden, manche würden nur sehr kleine Dinge hinzufügen, andere ein paar mehr)

Alternativ könnte ich auch EQ2 nehmen, aber das kennen einfach bedeutend weniger Leute.

Der Vergleich mit den Sportarten jedoch ist völlig fehl am Platz. Fußball und Basketball sind (wenn man es schon auf MMOs umlegt) einzig im Gameplay anders, doch sind beide wettbewerbsorientiert und bieten alles (wie WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) vom Casual im Hinterhof mit wenig Aufwand mal schnell ein paar Körbe werfen bis hin zur Porfiliga. Die besseren Spieler (mehr Training und Zeitaufwand) kriegen mehr Geld usw. Überhaupt, wenn du schon an deiner Sicht des Spielens in HDRO festhalten willst, bitte keine Sportvergleiche mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das "gemütlich auf der Landstraße fahren" kommt da schon viel eher hin. Und ja mir ist klar, dass die Sportarten nicht "wie HDRO sind" sondern du sie lediglich als Vergleichsobjekte gebrauchst. Trotzdem haben (alle Sportarten, bzw. schon die Grundidee von Sport) Sportarten genau das gemeinsam, was ich an HDRO vermisse und was andere so militant aus HDRO raushalten wollen:

-eine kleine Herausforderung
-sich mit anderen messen
-Ruhm/Geld für den Sieger


Die anderen Änderungen (Addons, etc) bieten lediglich etwas für meinen Bedienkomfort - wie elektrische Fensterheber in einem Auto. Klar kann man immer per Hand hochdrehen, aber angenehmer ists trotzdem:
- Aufmounten dauert 
- 20 verschiedene items an jemanden schicken
- Irgendwohin reiten und ständig abgemounted werden
- Handwerken dauert extrem lange
- Handelsfenster schließt sich wenn man etwas zu weit weg geht oder so > danach kannst ne Weile ne anhandeln > nervt
- Items in das Bankfach legen / herausnehmen geht relativ umständlich
- Verhältnis von Items zu Lagerplätzen (gesamt) ist einfach lächerlich > man muss auf twinks hin und zurückloggen
- zur Spalte reiten ohne hingerufen zu werden ist aus mir schleierhaften Gründen sehr mühsam und ich denke manche Klassen sterben eigentlich immer beim Versuch

Es mag ja sein, dass dies alles gewollt ist und die HDRO - Spieler glücklich macht. Ich persönlich denke das nicht und habe auch das Gefühl, HDRO entwickelt sich (sehr langsam, wahrscheinlich um niemanden zu verschrecken) genauso in die Richtung wie andere MMOs:
Mehr Bedienkomfort für den Nutzer - Weniger Leerlaufzeit - Mehr Möglichkeiten zur Charakterentwicklung

In HDRO bisher hauptsächlich Bedienkomfort, aber auch andere:
- Zusammennkunftshörner
- Stapeln bestimmter Gegestände
- Reisesystem generell wurde massiv ausgebaut seit launch
- Questlog für mehr Bedienkomfort umgewandelt
- Handwerken vereinfacht um es weniger Zeit und Farmintensiv zu gestalten
- Heroic Badges (ala WoW) eingeführt um über Spiegelteich - Instanzen an Raid-Qualität items zu kommen.
- Itemsets wurden wiederholt upgegraded und  "besserer" loot wird schrittweise in den Instanzen eingeführt um sie attraktiver zu machen
- Kleidervorschau (ala WoW) eingeführt
- Neue Tugenden - langsam aber sicher werden die Unterschiede markant zwischen Tapferkeit 0 oder Tapferkeit 10 und es kommt sicher noch mehr mit MoM
- Levelbare Items in MoM
- Tugenden werden in ein Skillungssystem abgeändert in MoM (ala WoW)

die Liste ist noch ziemlich lang und für meine Begriffe sind andere Bereiche eher zu kurz gekommen. Housing verdient sich schon lange etwas mehr Zuwendung als nur "eine neue Wandfarbe mit jedem Sommerfest".

Festzuhalten ist am Ende nochmal, dass ich nicht will, dass das hier persönlich wird und es gibt auch keinen Grund sich angegriffen zu fühlen (Turbine ändert nichts wegen irgendwelchen posts auf buffed.de). Ich teile hier nur meine Gedanken und meine Meinung mit und in keinster Weise will ich irgendjemandem seine Sicht und seinen Zugang zu HDRO absprechen oder madig machen.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe einmal Probeweise AoC gespielt. Das was mir extrem gut an AoC gefallen hat was das Navigationssystem auf der MAP für Quests. Dort wurde per Pfeil anzeigt wo man hin muss. Für mich eine Inovation an der sich ALLE anderen MMORPG ein Beispiel nehmen sollten.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Vetaro (1. Oktober 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe einmal Probeweise AoC gespielt. Das was mir extrem gut an AoC gefallen hat was das Navigationssystem auf der MAP für Quests. Dort wurde per Pfeil anzeigt wo man hin muss. Für mich eine Inovation an der sich ALLE anderen MMORPG ein Beispiel nehmen sollten.
> 
> Gruß Durag



Wollen wir wetten, wie lange es dauert, bis einer genau das gegenteil behauptet...

Mit "ich finde es viel besser, wenn man ein wenig nachdenken muss" und all dem gefasel vom hohen anspruch etc.

Ach nein halt, so posts hab ich ja jetzt durch meinen verhindert. Schade.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (1. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wollen wir wetten, wie lange es dauert, bis einer genau das gegenteil behauptet...
> 
> Mit "ich finde es viel besser, wenn man ein wenig nachdenken muss" und all dem gefasel vom hohen anspruch etc.
> 
> Ach nein halt, so posts hab ich ja jetzt durch meinen verhindert. Schade.



Hallo,

du hast recht. Es nimmt dem Spieler einen Teil des Abenteuers und des Nachdenkens ab.
Allerdings wenn ich dran denke wie viele Spieler gerade in WOW immer und immer wieder die gleichen fragen nach einem Questort stellen glaube ich das zumindest in WOW der Spieler eben genau das mit dem Nachdenken "NICHT" möchte. Ich glaube das der 08/15 WOWler eine Art Satelliten Navigationssystem für quasi jede Quest möchte. Das alleine Belegt das Addon Titan Panel mit den Koordinaten und Mob-Map und wie die Zahlreichen ähnlichen Addons heißen mögen. 

Bei Herr der Ringe habe ich auch vergleichbare anfragen bemerkt. Allerdings geringer, da auch die menge an Spieler deutlich geringer ist. 

Mir ist aber inzwischen noch etwas eingefallen, was mir bei Herr der Ringe fehlt. 
Ein Globaler Channel wo man OOC Dinge erfragen kann und Gruppen sucht. Mir ist die Tage für Buch 1 Quest folgendes Passiert. Ich suchte Leute und habe niemanden gefunden. Kommt zwar eher selten vor aber dennoch. Schließlich musste ich Off.
Tags drauf das gleiche. Kurz bevor ich offline gehen wollte kam ein 50er und meinte: "Wenn ich das in dem Gebiet wo ich war hätte lesen können hätte ich umgeloggt da auch ich noch diese Quest mit meinem Twink machen will."

Und ich glaube das es viele Leute in höheren Leveln gibt die Low Level anfragen gar nicht zu lesen bekommen und gerne mit einem Twink mit kommen möchten.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Adanadar (1. Oktober 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> Mir ist aber inzwischen noch etwas eingefallen, was mir bei Herr der Ringe fehlt.
> Ein Globaler Channel wo man OOC Dinge erfragen kann und Gruppen sucht.



Ich weiss nicht auf welchen Servern es den Channel alles gibt aber auf Belegaer gibt es z.B. BeleSNG, der genau für eine globale Gruppensuche gedacht ist. Die Idee kam von einem anderen Server (und heisst dort natürlich anders) aber ich bin gerade zu faul, um mir die Details raus zu suchen.


----------



## Danius (1. Oktober 2008)

Adanadar schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht auf welchen Servern es den Channel alles gibt aber auf Belegaer gibt es z.B. BeleSNG, der genau für eine globale Gruppensuche gedacht ist. Die Idee kam von einem anderen Server (und heisst dort natürlich anders) aber ich bin gerade zu faul, um mir die Details raus zu suchen.



ja son inoffiziellen sollte es mittlerweile auf allen deutschen Servern geben, mit relativer grosser beteiligung so umme 150-300 leute zu den hauptspiel zeiten.


----------



## Kerindor (1. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wollen wir wetten, wie lange es dauert, bis einer genau das gegenteil behauptet...
> 
> Mit "ich finde es viel besser, wenn man ein wenig nachdenken muss" und all dem gefasel vom hohen anspruch etc.
> 
> Ach nein halt, so posts hab ich ja jetzt durch meinen verhindert. Schade.




Wollte grad antworten... ^^

Nachdenken, Anspruch... für manche vielleicht. Mir ist sowas schlichtweg zu einfach und hat was von "Leveln für Dummies".  Und was viel schlimmer wäre, man würde viele Stellen garnicht erst entdecken und nur noch den Trampelpfaden auf direktem Weg folgen.
Ist schon besser so wie es jetzt ist. Navis in MMOs haben was von Guitar Hero per Script spielen. Langweilig.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich will nicht alle HDRO - Spieler über einen Kamm scheren, aber da gibt es doch den allseits bekannten "Widerstand" der sich wahnsinnig großer Beliebtheit erfreut.

Wenn man quested indem man im Hintergrund den Browser offen hat und die Quests am Widerstand nachkuckt, dann macht es  auch den  Unterschied nicht mehr, dass auf der Minimap die Locations wie in AoC oder  WAR einfach angezeigt werden.


----------



## Parat (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja ... wenn ....

hab eben gegoogled, was das ist - nach > 1 jahr spielzeit


----------



## OldboyX (2. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt wo du es kennst, kannst ja die ein oder andere Information nachschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein Scherz beiseite. Natürlich kennt das nicht jeder und wie auch vorhin erwähnt will ich keinesfalls sagen, dass alle HDRO-Spieler den Widerstand nutzen, doch auf Vanyar (wo ich spiele) kennen die Seite doch sehr viele und man wird häufig darauf verwiesen wenn man im Beratungschannel entsprechende Fragen in Bezug auf Quests, Tugenden usw. aufwirft.

Insgesamt wollte ich nur sagen, dass es bei MMOs offensichtlich ein Verlangen nach Ortsangaben für Quests gibt, da bei jedem MMO solche Portale entstehen wie eben der Widerstand wo man die Informationen nachlesen kann. Einige Entwickler haben nun den logischen Schritt gemacht und die Sache gleich ins Spiel integriert... why not? Wers wirklich hardcore will, kann sich ja bei Spielen wie AoC / War einfach die Minimap ausblenden und alles nach "echten" und "nicht gecheateten" Methoden lösen.

Freizeit ist heutzutage immer kostbarer und viele Leute empfinden es nicht als "unterhaltsam" eine Stunde rumzulaufen um einen bestimmten NPC oder Questgegenstand zu finden. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist und ob die Leute lieber selber suchen sollten usw. sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Mechwyn (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich denke Lotr würde soetwas wie ein "Seitensystem" gut tun. Also eine Art Open PVP... nicht so wie in WoW sondern eine Entscheidung die man selber trifft und von Aktionen abhängig ist die man macht. Man entscheidet selber auf welche "Seite" man wechselt... Gut oder Böse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... das entspricht natürlich in keiner Weise dem bisherigen Spielesystem, würde aber die ganze Sache sehr beleben.... 
Orks als spielbare Rasse...z.b... und mit der Option dass man da auch zur "guten" Seite wechseln kann...


----------



## Vetaro (2. Oktober 2008)

Mechwyn schrieb:


> Also ich denke Lotr würde soetwas wie ein "Seitensystem" gut tun. Also eine Art Open PVP... nicht so wie in WoW sondern eine Entscheidung die man selber trifft und von Aktionen abhängig ist die man macht. Man entscheidet selber auf welche "Seite" man wechselt... Gut oder Böse...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das entspricht vor allem zu 0% der Lore, steht also nicht zur debatte, ende.


----------



## Flixl (2. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Millhouse (2. Oktober 2008)

das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde,ist gleich so ein Sippen kalender.Wo die offiziere die raidtage eintragen können.Und das da auch drin steht wan welches Fest anfängt.das würde ich super finden sonst bin ich rundum glücklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (3. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, heute HDRO Gold bzw. Anniversary Edition ins Häusle geflattert, also erstmal installiert, Buch 14 gezogen, noch bissel Updates laufen lassen und los gespielt.

Bisher noch nicht lange gespielt und das Einzige was mich etwas stört, irgendwie rennt bzw. bewegt sich mein Zwerg ein wenig... kantig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na mir ist schon klar das die keine Grazien sind, aber so im Vergleich zu WoW doch ein wenig abgehackt irgendwie die Animationen.

Ansonsten, erstmal die Trialzeit in Ruhe durch spielen und dann mal weiter gucken, Quests muss man eben mal etwas lesen und sich umgucken, dann passt es auch - zumindest noch, ändert sich vielleicht später?

Was mir auch gut gefallen hat, man hat direkt genug Taschen um nicht alle 2 Minuten zum Händler laufen zu müssen - da können sich andere Spiele ruhig eine Scheibe von abschneiden.

Also bei mir stand WotLK auf der Kippe und denke wenn HDRO auch weiterhin Spaß macht wird es vielleicht im nächsten Jahr mal angeschaut, den Todesritter samt gefrorenen Thron und sonstigen Abklatsch können die behalten, ich hoppel da lieber zuerst mit meinem Zwerg Schwertmeister, dann Jäger und dann Wächter durch die Gegend - ja, die Zwerge haben es mir angetan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kampf ist bissel gewöhnungsbedürftig aber jetzt nicht so gravierend anders als das man sich da nun groß umgewöhnen muss, geht eben ein wenig ruhiger zur Sache, finde ich soweit gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## h3ir (3. Oktober 2008)

- Low-level 6 Mann instanzen müssen kürzer sein! Ich habe kaum Lust ne 6 Stunden lvl 30 Instanz zu besuchen. Ich würde so etwas wie in WoW bevorzugen wie  Scharlachrotes Kloster. Eine Instanz mit mehreren Flügeln und unterschiedlichen level Voraussetzungen und maximal soll man für einen Flügel 1 Stunde benötigen mit ner 6 Mann gruppe.
- Globaler SNG Channel. Beim Questen total nervig. Man hat in einem Gebiet alle Quests fertig will aber noch keine Gruppe für die Gruppenquests suchen und geht in ein anderes Gebiet, allerdings will man die Gruppenquest auch abschließen. Mit einem Globalen SNG Channel würde man, egal wo man ist, immer mit bekommen wenn gerade Leute gesucht werden für BDT, Gruppen- oder Epicquest.
- Ein sehr harmloser Fehler aber mich stört er: Im letzten heimeligen Haus läuft man gegen eine Wand um Bilbos Zimmer zu betreten. Man könnte so etwas global lösen indem man die Portale von Häuser einfach mit einem schwarzen Verlauf ausstattet. Also das man in Schwarze läuft und nicht in so einem zwischen Raum oder in eine Wand.
- Mehr Hobbys! Angeln hat mir Spaß gemacht aber ich will irgendwie noch mehr machen...
- Schicke Raid instanzen und ein einfaches und gleiches Marken System. Ich bin da bis jetzt noch nicht durchgestiegen, aber irgendwie brauche ich für bestimmtes Equip anderen Marken als für anderes Equip. Ich würde da sowas wie in WoW vorschlagen. Für bestimmte Teile gibt es xy-Marken die man nur in Raid-Instanzen bekommt (sozusagen wie die Tier Marken) und für die anderen Teile brauch man so eine Art (Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit oder wie die Teile in WoW heißen) universal Marken.
- Nett würde ich auch finden eine Map-Hilfe (wie in Warhammer). Man brauch nur auf die Karte gucken und schon weiß man in etwa wo man hin muss. Das hilft um nerviges Gesuche zu vermeiden.
- Viel zu viele Titel. Nutzt jemand überhaupt die BDT Titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Paar lustige sind dabei aber tausende von Bilwiss Titeln sind doch schon sehr unnütz...
- Verkaufen mit rechtsklick auf das Symbol. Diese Verkaufenliste finde ich etwas unübersichtlich und ich würde mich freuen über so ein Rechtsklick-Verkaufen-System wie in allen anderen MMORPGs
- Haustiere sind sooo süß... Ich hab die in WoW schon so gerne gesammelt, allerdings gibt es die auch fast nur in WoW. Ich würde mich freuen wenn es auch so niedliche kleine Viecher in HdRO geben würde.

Das ist meine Meinung und wahrscheinlich auch grammatisch nicht immer richtig. Aber es ist meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (3. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> - Schicke Raid instanzen und ein einfaches und gleiches Marken System. Ich bin da bis jetzt noch nicht durchgestiegen, aber irgendwie brauche ich für bestimmtes Equip anderen Marken als für anderes Equip. Ich würde da sowas wie in WoW vorschlagen. Für bestimmte Teile gibt es xy-Marken die man nur in Raid-Instanzen bekommt (sozusagen wie die Tier Marken) und für die anderen Teile brauch man so eine Art (Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit oder wie die Teile in WoW heißen) universal Marken.
> 
> - Haustiere sind sooo süß... Ich hab die in WoW schon so gerne gesammelt, allerdings gibt es die auch fast nur in WoW. Ich würde mich freuen wenn es auch so niedliche kleine Viecher in HdRO geben würde.



Das ist in HdRO mit Raids so: Jeder Boss droppt einen Gegenstand speziell für ihn. Dieser kann dann gegen ein bestimmtes Rüstungsteil eingetauscht werden. Bosse aus Helegrod geben das inoffizielle T1-Set ab, die aus der Spalte haben Teile für das inoffizielle T2-Set. Ich hab auch noch niemanden vor dir getroffen, der probleme mit dem Verständnis hatte.

Kundige können critter dabeihaben.


----------



## mausepaul (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich verfolge ja nun diesen Thread (und ähnliche) schon recht aufmerksam und mir will einfach nicht einleuchten was der ein oder andere hier will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ??

Ich gehe ins Restaurant und bestelle mir ein Schnitzel mit Kartoffeln und nen Salat dazu. Gut. Aber statt der Kartoffeln möchte ich Pommes wie bei McD... und statt des Schnitzels bringe man mir einen Hamburger wie bei Burg..., achja und den Salat  nehmen sie wieder mit, ich möchte stattdessen nen Cappuccino wie bei ...

...warum gehe ich dann überhaupt ins Restaurant, wenn ich die Speisen dort eigentlich sowieso nicht will ???

War jetzt n bißchen vom Thema weg, ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab ne viel bessere Idee: Turbine soll endlich PvP integrieren und dann kauf ich mir nen 2. PC und die beiden Rechner können gegeneinanderspielen...derweil mach ich WoW (aber nur mit allen AddOns, denn dann kann ich nebenbei noch ne DVD gucken)...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h3ir (3. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das ist in HdRO mit Raids so: Jeder Boss droppt einen Gegenstand speziell für ihn. Dieser kann dann gegen ein bestimmtes Rüstungsteil eingetauscht werden. Bosse aus Helegrod geben das inoffizielle T1-Set ab, die aus der Spalte haben Teile für das inoffizielle T2-Set. Ich hab auch noch niemanden vor dir getroffen, der probleme mit dem Verständnis hatte.
> 
> Kundige können critter dabeihaben.



Ah gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Danke für die Aufklärung
bzg. der haustiere kann man die im AH kaufen? gibt es irgendwo eine liste? weil ich hab noch nie was davon gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte versucht, eine liste oder ein paar bilder zu finden, wurde dann aber vom mittagessen unterbrochen und hab nun keine lust mehr, das zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Das ist übrigens auch eine lore-frage: Kundige sind freunde der natur, deshalb können sie Tiere dabei haben die ihnen folgen. Das gilt nur für Kundige. Einige tier-skills lernen sie selber (ich glaube in Kundigen-quests), andere droppen, manchmal finden wir auch in der spalte welche, diese können dann im Auktionshaus gekauft werden, dann lernt man sie wie ein rezept und hat sie als skill.


----------



## Flixl (3. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Mechwyn (1. Dezember 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> haben wir schon drüber gesprochen und dass dies 1. von tolkien nie gewollt wurde, das orks etc. eigene persöhnlihckeiten und eine kultur haben oder so 2. es durch die lizens nicht geht 3. ein ork auf seiten der guten? sicher dass du weist um was es bei HdR geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Wie gut dass du so genau weißt was Tolkien gewollt hat und was nicht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das er an soetwas wie ein Computerspiel auch nur gedacht hatte. Das er keine Disneyverfilmung wollte...das ist bekannt. 

Orks haben keine eigene Kultur? Hm... naja... würd ich so nicht unterschreiben. Zumindest ein soziales Gefüge besteht in den Orkstämmen. Sogar Familienzugehörigkeiten werden in "Der kleine Hobbit" angesprochen. Es gibt auch ganz unterschiedliche Orkrassen und auch Mischungen zwischen Menschen und Ork... die Bilwissmenschen.... usw. Also ein recht vielfältiges Gefüge.

Über die Lizenzvorgaben weiß ich allerdings nichts und da kann so ein Verbot durchaus integriert sein. Also hier lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren. 

Was ich meine ist die durchgängige "Starrheit" von HdRo... so wie auch in WoW... die stört mich ein wenig.

Naja.... wenn man schon nicht die Gegenseite spielen kann, dann wäre zumindest ein "Vorrücken" des Bösen doch sehr gut. Oder zumindest vereinzelte Angriffe auf Gebiete die dann erst zurückerobert werden müssen... Einfach eine gesteigerte Dynamic.


----------



## Vetaro (1. Dezember 2008)

Mechwyn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ... Wie gut dass du so genau weißt was Tolkien gewollt hat und was nicht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das er an soetwas wie ein Computerspiel auch nur gedacht hatte. Das er keine Disneyverfilmung wollte...das ist bekannt.
> ...



1. Ist der letzte post vor deinem von Anfang Oktober.

2. Hast du das ganze offensichtlich nicht verstanden. Die Bösen können nicht "vorrücken", weil das nicht der offiziellen handlung entspricht. SIe könnten nicht, nur zum Beispiel, Bruchtal oder Forochel angreifen.

3. Entspricht deine Forderung genau dem, was das Spiel auch tatsächlich zu bieten hat, nur willst du es wohl ausgeweitet sehen. In den Ettenöden jedoch gibt es eben genau dieses "vorrücken" und "zurückschlagen", erobern und zurückerobern, Kämpfe um verschiedene Ziele - und alle möglichen aufgaben, die man gleichzeitig bewältigen kann, um irgendwie die Ettenöden zu kontrollieren.

4. Ist das System nicht absolut ausser Frage. Es gibt gebiete, zum Beispiel nahe Gondor und Mordor, an denen auch während der offiziellen handlung hin- und hergekämpft wird. Jedoch liegt das alles noch in deutlicher frene.


----------



## Aralonus (1. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich fänds auch noch einerseits stimmiger, wenn man die Musik aus den Filmen hätte übernehmen können, bin aber andererseits auch froh darüber, denn aus den Filmlizenzen hätte man das Spiel nicht so großartig gestallten können...
Was LotRO fehlt sein ein etwas flotteres Kampfsysthem und vl ein besseres Handling....(z.B. Bessere, schnellere und knakigere umsetzung von Bewegungen, angriffen ec...)
Doch trotz all dieser Sachen find ich LotRO verdammt geil und auch soo anders wie jenes, dessen Namen nicht genannt werden darf!


----------



## Vetaro (1. Dezember 2008)

Aralonus schrieb:


> Doch trotz all dieser Sachen find ich LotRO soo anders wie jenes, dessen Namen nicht genannt werden darf!



Klischee!


----------



## Tidra-on (2. Dezember 2008)

So da ich heute etwas früher auf bin, bevor ich zur Arbeit muss, habe ich mir tatsächlich den gesamten Thread angetan.
Im Allgeimeinen ist der Konsenz, das im Prinzip nur Details verbessert werden müssten (AH, Schlüsselbund, Inventar, Mail etc.). Die grösste Diskussion gabs wohl ums sogenannte PvP. Erfreulich das scheinbar viele (ebenso wie ich) davon nix halten. Genau deswegen spiel ich HdrO. Genaudeswegen ist das Gemeinstschaftsspiel viel höher ausgeprägt, als in anderen Mmos. Ich bin da direkt. Ich will kein PvP! 

Das kuriose ist, die Forderung nach PvP und immer besserem wurde ja auch seit Classic in WoW gefordert. Und die Entwickler sind drauf eingegangen. Was kam dabei heraus? Das Miteinander liess nach...und nach. Obwohl PvEler und PvPler ein Spiel spielen, wurde die gefühlte räumlche Trennung immer grösser. 

Wieso muss ein MMO unbedingt PvP enthalten? Wieso muss man immer zwei Seiten einer Medaillie haben? 
Versteh ich net. Für mich jedenfalls wars ein Grund zu HdrO zu wechseln, das eben dieses PvP Gehabe so gut wie gar nicht stattfindet. Für PvP Anhänger können sie das gerne ähnlich wie in Guildwars in bestimmten Gegenden instanzieren und weiter ausbauen. Eine Vermischung beider Richtungen im Spiel direkt würde ich als störend empfinden.

Eine Detailänderung hätte ich gerne noch. Ein Koordinatensystem brauch man eigentlich nicht. Allerdings sind die Questbeschreibungen stellenweise zu schwammig oder gar komplett falsch. Wenn ein NPC im Osten statt im Westen wie im Questlog angezeigt steht, dann kann ich durchaus verstehen, das einige sich ein Koordsystem wünschen.

Zum Thema Add Ons. 
Klar gibts nützliche Sachen wie die Inv Sachen in Wow. Aber das ist dann eigentlich auch nur Bequemlichkeit. In der Realität sortiert sich meine Aldi Tüte auch nicht von selbst. Insofern kann ich nicht nachvollziehen wie sowas gefordert wird, aber im gleichen Atemzug der Realismus von Animationen bspw. Pferden in Frage gestellt wird. Also entweder realitätsnah um das RPG zu erhöhene, oder wir schaffen uns eine optimierte Welt fern jeglicher logischer Ansätze. Der Reiz ist es eben ohne Aggrometer Dmg Meter etc. zu spielen. Mir macht es jedenfalls soviel mehr Spass. 

Mfg 

PS: Hätte noch mehr zu sagen aber Zeit wird knapp *gg*


----------



## Vetaro (2. Dezember 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Klar gibts nützliche Sachen wie die Inv Sachen in Wow. Aber das ist dann eigentlich auch nur Bequemlichkeit. In der Realität sortiert sich meine Aldi Tüte auch nicht von selbst. Insofern kann ich nicht nachvollziehen wie sowas gefordert wird, aber im gleichen Atemzug der Realismus von Animationen bspw. Pferden in Frage gestellt wird. Also entweder realitätsnah um das RPG zu erhöhene, oder wir schaffen uns eine optimierte Welt fern jeglicher logischer Ansätze.



Es gibt dinge, die haben mit Rollenspiel nichts zu tun. Mit deiner Argumentation kann man übrigens auch angehen gegen: Das level-system, das system, das System, dass gegenstände "kästchen" verbrauchen, aber nur, wenn es verschiedene sind denn wenn sie gleich sind verbrauchen mehrere dennoch nur ein kästchen, das Skill-system, das Loot-system und eigentlich alles andere was nicht in der Spielwelt selber ist.

Die Art und weise, wie seine taschen aufgeräumt sind, ob von hand oder nicht, hat nichts mit rollenspiel zu tun. Wenn man seine Tasche von hand aufräumt, ist das, zumindest für niemanden den ich kenne, _kein_ Rollenspiel.


Übrigens hab ich im Wasserwerk minutenlang in meiner tasche das tuch gesucht, das man mit wasser tränken sollte. es stellte sich heraus, dass das tuch ein helm-Symbol hatte. Und an so ner stelle hätte ich halt gerne die option, meine items direkt nach "quest", "essen", "müll-loot" oder "rohstoffe" ordnen zu können.


----------



## Pyrodimi (2. Dezember 2008)

Das Game ist schlichtweg perfekt. Warum?

1. Der Inhalt zieht nicht nur auf Itemsammeln ab wie *hust röchelcraft*
2. Mann muss meist mehr als 10 Meter laufen und n wenig mit Hirn und Verstand an Aufgaben gehen statt wie in *hust röchelcraft*
3.Es gibt soviel Inhalt das einen RPler das Wasser vor Freude in die Augen treibt (Housing,Musizieren,Hobbies,Festplätze....)
4.Mann kann es ganz entspannt spielen, nebenbei als FREIZEITGESTALTUNG und man ist trotzdem gut wenn man seinén Chat beherrscht, und nicht wenn man einfach nur seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr viel Zeit hat um Items und Ehre zu sammeln.
5. Die Atmosphäre ist wunderbar die Welt lädt zum entdecken und Erforschen ein, wer hat noch nie den Drang verspürt eine Ruine die er aus mehreren Kilometern aufn Hügel gesehen hat zu erkunden? Und jede sieht anders aus und ist vom Aufbau her den realen Burgruinen sehr gut nachempfunden statt in andren Spielen wo immer das selbe Modell hingepflanzt wird nur halt mit andren Mobs.
6.Gegner brauchen meist mehr als 2Aktionsbuttons und 3Schläge bis sie im Dreck liegen.
7.Man kann seinen Char individuell entwickeln und spielen, man hat genug Möglichkeiten seinen Char durch Taten und Spielweise einen Hauch von 
Individualität zu geben..
8.Das ganze Game ist von Anfang an auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt wie es sich für ein MMORGP gehört. Bei manch Konkurenzprodukt frag ich mich für was ich da Abo zahl für Onlinespiel wenn ich den Onlinemodus eigentlich eh nur in 2 Situationen wirklich brauche, nämlich Instanzen und Pseudopvp?
9. Die Community is reifer,freundlicher und angenehmer als in vielen andren Vergleichbaren Spielen
10.Es laufen einen net dauernd Facemeltors und Hans-Peter mit seinen Pet Bärbel übern weg...
11.Is es einfach ein Gänsehautfeeling wenn man die Eposquests macht und mit einer Geschichte belohnt wird, auch beim Betreten einer Instanz eine kurze Geschichte darüber....HAMMER Herrlich...
Ich könnte endlos so weitermachen aber der wichtigste Punkt
12. ES ist einfach DIE Alternative zu WoW, weil LOTRO geniest man, WoW konsumiert man...Lotro spielt man mit Hirn und Herz und bekommt ein anspruchsvolles mit viel Liebe gemachtes Spiel das einen in seinen Bann zieht, WoW fesselt einen nur mit neuen Imbaitems zuum prollen und Grupenzwang....


----------



## Mechwyn (2. Dezember 2008)

...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... nur fürs Protokoll...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde HDRO ist ein sehr gut gelungenes Spiel. 

Aber es gibt immer Verbesserungspotential. Es war nicht meine Absicht irgendetwas herunter zu machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich bin eigentlich ein WoW Spieler. Hdro hab ich nur kurz angetestet in der Hoffnung eine bessere Alternative zu finden. Für mich ist diese Welt leider auch so starr wie WoW, da hab ich beschlossen bei dem altbekannten zu bleiben. Nicht weil HdRo schlechter wäre, sondern weil es im Prinzip nicht wirklich was neues ist. 

Wieso PVP? 
Dabei spiel ich gar nicht so gerne PVP..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... merkwürdig... was ich daran allerdings gut finde ist das Überraschungsmoment. Ich mag es einfach wenn sich die Umgebung dynamisch verhält. Und das geht vorwiegend mit PVP...im Moment. 

Ich persönlich würde mir HDRO einfach ein wenig anders wünschen. Eine Dynamic die mir erlaubt in die Handlung einzugreifen und aktiv zum Gelingen oder auch Scheitern beizutragen. Egal ob ich dabei gegen andere Spieler antrete oder gegen die KI. 

Ich würde es begrüßen wenn jede Erweiterung in HDRO von dem mitwirken der Spieler abhängt. Aber das ist seeehr schwer umzusetzen... deswegen die Alternative der "Seitenwahl"... 

Im Prinzip weiß man doch schon im Vorhinein den Ausgang des Ganzen...und das stört mich etwas dabei... das ist wie ein Buch lesen das man schon kennt... der Kick des Unbekannten fehlt da einfach.


----------



## Aurengur (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab nicht alles von diesem Beitrag gelesen, vielleicht kommt es auch deshalb schon vor, aber ich vermisse eine Möglichkeit die Sippe zu Strukturieren mit verschiedenen Rängen, damit man die Twinks besser ersichtlich machen kann. Das wär mal der erste Schritt den ich als wichtig erachte.


----------



## Pyrodimi (2. Dezember 2008)

Mechwyn schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmmm....Bei dir klingt HdR dann in etwa so.....Saurons Horden überrennen Mittlererde, Frodo endet als Dessert auf dem Teller einer Riesenspinne und Golom zieht glücklich mit seinen Ring ins Rathaus von Bree....

Zum Thema Dynamic...ähm du fängst an in einen hübschen kleinen Ort und als du den Ort verlässt liegt alles in Trümmern....sehr unflexibel und undynamisch ja da geb ich dir recht...
Auch sehr undynmaisch eine Eposquestreihe zu machen die die Geschichte im Hintergrund der eigentlichen Handlung erzählt....und sich doch immer wieder mit ihr kreuzt....ohjaaaaa....ist ebenfalls auch sehr undynamisch ein Berufssystem zu machen wo man die Chance hat 0815 Items aufzuwerten oder durch skill ne Chance hat noch bessere zu erschaffen....
Lass raten..nur Trial gespielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähm...und ja was erwartest du in WoW? Etwa das das Böse siegt? Das die Allianz siegt? Die Horde? Ich kenn auch schon den Ausgang der geschichte, weils immer das selbe ist...Allianz und Horde verbünden sich gegen gemeinsamen Feind hauen den kurz und klein, alles eitel sonnenschein bis ein paar gehirnamputierte wieder Anfangen sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einzuschlagen bis der nächste Oberbösewicht auf der MAtte steht...dann wird wieder gemeinsam gekämpft, wieder gewohnen wieder gefeiert und weiter gehts mit gegenseitig Köpfe einhaun...sehr realistische und nachvollziehbare Story.....
Das wäre in etwa so: Amerikaner und Engländer landen in der Normandie, Ami is sauer auf Engländer weil dieser die hübschen Französinen im Lager hat, also ballert Ami n paar Inselaffen um, die ballern zurück. Die Deutschen stehen in ihren Bunkern lachen sich eins, dies gefällt Ami und Engländer gar net also rotzen sie Krauts um. Krauts tot beide feiern, Engländer merkt das der Ami besseres Bier hat - Ami will nicht teilen also ballern sie wieder aufeinander......

PvP in Lotro? NEIN DANKE, Das Monsterplay is super gemacht, man kann damit seine Chars auch ein wenig durch Schicksalspunkte aufwerten und es passt super in die Geschichte, im Gegensatz zu WoW...


----------



## Mechwyn (2. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Ich habe einfach einen andere Vorstellung von Dynamic.

WoW ist kein Vorbild für HdRo. Auch nicht für dynamische Spielverläufe (ganz im Gegenteil... das ärgert mich ja bei WoW extrem). Ich weiß nicht wieso so viele HdRo Spieler so hysterisch auf den Begriff WoW reagieren. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern dass ich WoW besser als HdRo dargestellt hätte. Ich bleib nur beim Altbekannten hab ich gesagt... 

Die Fragestellung war was man an HdRo verbessern kann... und ich hab meine Meinung gesagt. Auch der erste Eindruck ist ausschlaggebend für ein Spiel. Es ist belanglos wie viel ich vom Inhalt gesehen habe... das Grundprinzip lernt man sehr schnell kennen.

Open PvP ist und bleibt für mich die einfachste Form von Dynamic. Der Rest ist eben schwer umzusetzen. 

Der grundlegende Unterschied ist eben zwischen "eine Geschichte nachspielen" oder "eine Geschichte gestalten". Ich gestalte lieber...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... wohl gemerkt: ICH... andere sehen das anders... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. Dezember 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> [...]
> Das wäre in etwa so: Amerikaner und Engländer landen in der Normandie, Ami is sauer auf Engländer weil dieser die hübschen Französinen im Lager hat, also ballert Ami n paar Inselaffen um, die ballern zurück. Die Deutschen stehen in ihren Bunkern lachen sich eins, dies gefällt Ami und Engländer gar net also rotzen sie Krauts um. Krauts tot beide feiern, Engländer merkt das der Ami besseres Bier hat - Ami will nicht teilen also ballern sie wieder aufeinander......[...]




Fehlt noch: Schlitzauge, Bimbo, Froschfresser, Käskopp, Spaghettifresser.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dir fällt auf, was ich damit sagen will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (2. Dezember 2008)

Hey... fühle mich gerade als Schluchtenscheißer echt vergessen und unbeachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tekbear (2. Dezember 2008)

lotro ist super so wie's ist, das einzige was ich mir wirklich noch wünsche ist sowas wie der Guild Event Manager.

einfach ein kalender mit dem man gildenevents ingame organisieren kann - wo sich teilnehmer ein- und austragen können usw

ansonsten bin ich ziemlich glücklich da.


----------



## Liwanu (2. Dezember 2008)

Mechwyn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso so viele HdRo Spieler so hysterisch auf den Begriff WoW reagieren. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern dass ich WoW besser als HdRo dargestellt hätte. Ich bleib nur beim Altbekannten hab ich gesagt...
> 
> Der grundlegende Unterschied ist eben zwischen "eine Geschichte nachspielen" oder "eine Geschichte gestalten". Ich gestalte lieber...
> 
> ...



Es wird immer und wirklich immer mit WoW verglichen - den Marktführer der MMO's. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass einige der Lotro Community denken, dass Lotro ebenfalls bald so werden wird wie WoW oder besser gesagt, es am liebsten so werden soll! (Nur in schönerer Grafik)

Ich habe den eindruck gewonnen, dass die Lotro Community eben nicht das selbe Produkt haben will wie WoW! Viele WoW Spieler deklarieren Lotro als Nieschenprodukt und es wird nur belächelt, da man "keine angst" davor haben muss, dass Lotro mal besser wird als WoW. Wenn schon nun gewünscht wird, dass es verbesserungen geben soll, dann bitte ich darum, dass diese auch Sinvoll sind und nicht in eine falsche Richtung ausarten. (Dmg Meter zum Virtuellen Penis vergleich? oder doch weil ein Dmg Meter helfen kann auf seine Aggro zu achten? - Ich kann auch ohne Dmg oder Aggro Meter darauf achten, da ich meine klasse behersche)

Gildenkalender oder Gildenstrukturiereung verbessern oder einfügen, finde ich gut wenn es umgesetzt werden würde. Dmg Meter oder mehr wert auf PvP legen halte ich für unfug - warum? Weil es eben SO endet wie in WoW. Warum denken viele so? Weil ein großteil von WoW zu Lotro gewechselt hat um diesen ganzen mist zu entgehen. Es gibt leider gottes auch Spieler die wieder genau das selbe in Lotro haben wollen. 

Für mich würden nur drei Änderungen in Frage kommen: 

1. Bessere Animationen (Ein paar Änderungen wurden schon eingeführt)
2. Klassen so verteilen, dass wirklich jeder eine feste Rolle zu übernehmen hat. Ich frage mich gerade wann ich das letzte mal einen Schurken in der gruppe hatte oder wann ich mal einen Wächter in der Gruppe hatte, der mal wieder durch einen Waffi ersetzt wurde.. komisch.
3. Mehr Möglichkeiten fürs Housing - Einrichtung sollte frei platzierbar sein (Im Haus und auch ausserhalb)

Ansonsten bin ich recht glücklich


----------



## Nimble (2. Dezember 2008)

Die meisten Sachen die ich bei Hdro anders machen würde, sind kosmetischer Natur. Es gibt wenig praktisches, was mir nicht zusagt.


*Bedienoberfläche und Handel:*

Finde ich soweit sehr gut. Man kann sämtliche Fenster frei verschieben und in der Größe skalieren.

*Zusatzleisten:* Im Moment sind es 5. Ein paar mehr wären es schon angebracht. Es sei den die Jägerports werden irgendwann mal als eigenes Menü zum anklicken angeboten.
*Gestapelte Gegenstände: *Ich hätte gerne die Möglichkeit beim Kauf von gestapelten Gegenständen gezielt eine Zahl eingeben zu können, statt nur die Auswahl zwischen 50er Stapel, oder 30 mal klicken zu haben, wenn ich 30 Reiserationen will.
*Umlaute im Auktionshaus:* Man hat immer noch die Möglichkeit den Gegenstand ins Textfenster zu ziehen. Nur wenn man diesen Gegenstand gerade nicht zu Hand hat, ist man aufgeschmissen.
*Das Postsystem:* Ich würde mir eine Massenmail Funktion wünschen. So das man mehrere Gegenstände gleichzeitig an eine Person schicken kann. Das ist bei mehreren Rezepten für die Twinks manchmal sehr Zeitaufwendig.
Eine Funktion für "Alle Briefe aus dem Briefkasten entnehmen" wäre schön. Die angehängten Gegenstände landen dann im Inventar und die Briefe werden automatisch gelöscht. Ich könnte mir das als einstellbare Option im Einstellungsmenü vorstellen.

*Grafische Details und Animationen:*

Wenn man beim Reiten Aggro zieht, sollte der Charakter entweder gar keine Waffen ziehen und nur durch ein Buff über den Kopf als "Im Kampf" gekennzeichnet werden oder er zieht nur die Hauptwaffe und hält sie beim Reiten seitwärts, so das diese nicht durch das Reittier hindurch sticht.
Das Schild beim Reiten entweder auf dem Rücken oder am Pferd befestigt.
Die Animationen beim Springen sollten vielleicht überarbeitet werden, es sieht vor allem bei den Hobbits etwas seltsam aus. Als würde eine unsichtbare Hand den Charakter beim springen in die Luft heben.
Man sollte beim Färben der Kleidung auswählen können ob man die innere oder äußere Schicht färben möchte.

*Emotes:*

Emotes in die Aktionsleisten verlinken und per Klick nutzen. Im Moment ist es zwar möglich, jedoch ziemlich umständlich durch Haufen Eingabebefehle. 
Bestimmte Emotion sollte man auch im Sitzen/lLufen/Reiten ausführen. Man kann zwar beim laufen winken, allerdings unterbricht der Charakter die Laufanimation und rutscht über den Boden.
Wenn man Auf einem Pferd sitzt, gibt es keine Animation beim Grüßen oder Winken, was auch etwas seltsam ist...
Wenn man auf einem Stuhl oder auf dem Boden sitzt und jemanden Grüßt, steht der Charakter auf.

*Housing:*

Ich will meine Möbel nicht an vorgegebenen Plätzen platzieren. Damit sieht ein Haus wie das andere aus. Ein Paar Bücher neben dem Sessel legen, hier und da mal ein Stuhl neben dem Tisch platzieren ist im Moment nicht möglich. Wenn ich Everquest 2 ansehe, wo man die Einrichtungsgegenstände sogar beliebig in der Größe skalieren kann (Du willst einen größeren Stuhl? Dann mach Dir einen...) ist es schon etwas wenig. Das gleiche Gilt für den Garten. Eine vorgegebene Fläche, in der ich alles frei bewegen und drehen kann wie es passt und so viele Gegenstände rein platzieren kann wie es geht wäre mir lieber. Ich denke da auch an Einweihungspartys mit mehreren Tischen in einem Zimmer für einen Abend. Und endlich Stühle davor! Gäste die beim Essen nicht vom Stuhl aufspringen oder ihre Musik immer im Stehen zum besten geben müssen.

Das sind im groben die Sachen, die ich anders machen würde. Da ich es aber nicht kann und mich diese Sachen auch nicht so stören, das es mir den Spielspaß raubt, kann man das Ganze auch einfach unter "Wunschdenken" platzieren. Anderseits ist nichts davon unrealisierbar und wer weiß, vielleicht kommt das Eine oder Andere noch mit der Zeit dazu.

Grüße
Nimble


----------



## Twinklos (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh eigentlich garnicht warum sich so mancher über das achsolangsame Kampfsystem aufregt , Ich als Wächter habe im Kampf meist nur rennerei und habe vestgestellt das wenn man mal bei den Optionen seine komplette steuerung wirklich auf Maus und tastatur überträgt , man flexibler im kampf ist und kann wesentlich schneller reagieren. Was auch vorteilhaft ist, man muss schon eine Art Kombination entwickeln und wenn man die geschickt ausführt ist man ganz schön flott unterwegst. Der Autoschlag ist unvermeidlich nutzt man ihn aber geschickt und bindet ihn mit in die Combo ein hat man ein sogut wie lückenfreien Kampf. Der Wächter zbs. ist mit seinen Stichschlägen so schnell das der Autoschlag auch 2-3 mal übersprungen wird , mann muss nur die Kombination finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liwanu (2. Dezember 2008)

/sign

Das sind genau die dinge ich als erstes verbessern würde. Es trägt einfach mehr der atmosphäre bei und macht das spiel einfach schöner.

Worauf ich am meisten hoffe und ich bete darum, dass dies mit dem nächsten Addon integriert wird - Berittene Kämpfe! 

Das wärs, mit meinem Jäger vom Pferd aus mit dem Bogen schiessen, oder ein Hüter mit dem Speer... ach ich träume schon wieder. 

Da fällt mir aber noch etwas ein - Kutschen, ich will mir eine Kutsche kaufen können und mit meinen Freunden durch die Gegend fahren.


----------



## Aurengur (2. Dezember 2008)

tekbear schrieb:


> lotro ist super so wie's ist, das einzige was ich mir wirklich noch wünsche ist sowas wie der Guild Event Manager.
> 
> einfach ein kalender mit dem man gildenevents ingame organisieren kann - wo sich teilnehmer ein- und austragen können usw
> 
> ansonsten bin ich ziemlich glücklich da.



Naja für sowas hat man eine Sippenhomepage, oder ein DKP-System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingame ist sowas etwas übertrieben finde ich^^


----------



## Liwanu (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube einen Kalender Ingame zu haben ist nicht schlecht, bringt aber den Nachteil mitsich, dass Sippenmitglieder Ihre eigene Sippenhomepage nicht mehr besuchen werden. Ausser für Diskussionsrunden, die wiederrum doch eher im TS gemacht werden oder im Sippen Channel. 

Das waren meine Erfahrungen die ich mit Homepages für Gilden/Sippen gemacht habe - Schade eigentlich, da für eine Sippe die Homepage eine Art aushänge Schild sind. 

Da fällt mir grad was ein, was vielleicht nicht schlecht wäre - Sippenumhänge oder Wappenröcke die Spieler tragen können. Es sollte dann eine Auswahl an Motiven zur verfügung stehen, die sich dann eine Sippe aussuchen kann, vielleicht so ab rang 5 oder 6.


----------



## Parat (2. Dezember 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Zum Thema Dynamic...ähm du fängst an in einen hübschen kleinen Ort und als du den Ort verlässt liegt alles in Trümmern....sehr unflexibel und undynamisch ja da geb ich dir recht...


Und das Dorf ist auch noch in 5 Jahren zerstört ... und egal, was Du tust, Du kannst die Zerstörung weder aufhalten noch mildern, noch durch eine Hundertschaft von Handwerkern beheben.

Ich denke darum ging es ihm. Es ist statisch. Manches passt sich an Deinen Storyfortschritt an, aber die Welt an sich hat null Dynamik und schon gar keine Dynamik, die von Dir als Spieler ausgeht. Ob Du Dich engagierst oder nicht: Es ändert null. Btw gilt das mit Abstufungen für alle MMORPGs. Aber er hat ja auch nur Wünsche geäußert.



Mechwyn schrieb:


> Der grundlegende Unterschied ist eben zwischen "eine Geschichte nachspielen" oder "eine Geschichte gestalten". Ich gestalte lieber...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aye, dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen.

Und klar kann man sowas auf Wunschlisten schreiben. Aber ... wer eben Geschichten gestalten und nicht nachspielen will, der ist im MMORPG-Genre auch irgendwie falsch, zumindest heutzutage. Darkfall warten wir mal ab, aber da würd ich die Hoffnungen nicht so hoch hängen.

Aber u.a. aus dem Grund spiele ich auch kein LOTRO mehr. Wohlgemerkt, das ist kein Fehler von LOTRO, denn es schlägt sich immer noch besser als die direkte Konkurrenz.


----------



## Madrake (3. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob das schon genannt wurde

Sippenbank, mit unterschiedlichen Zugriffsränge (abhängig vom Sippenrang)

- einfacher für die Sippenkollegen etwas zu managen wer was der Sippe anbietet - als das Sippen AH (ich hab kein Ahnung was das sein soll^^)
- Da hat man alles auf einen Blick was angeboten wird (wie ein größerer Vermögensbewahrer). Im Gegensatz wohl zum Sippen AH - muss man erstmals suchen was überhaupt angeboten wird - wie im normalen AH
- evtl. über Sippenbank Repkosten im Highend (bei Raids) begleichen.


mfg Madrake


----------



## Flixl (3. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Sylvvia (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte gerne PVP - d.h. offenes PVP / Belagerungen etc. und Orcs / Wilde Menschen und Ostlinge als spielbare Klasse. Das würde dem Spiel pep geben und wahrscheinlich jede Menge Zulauf


----------



## Akareon (3. Dezember 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne PVP - d.h. offenes PVP / Belagerungen etc. und Orcs / Wilde Menschen und Ostlinge als spielbare Klasse. Das würde dem Spiel pep geben und wahrscheinlich jede Menge Zulauf



Das wird hoffentlich nie kommen bzw. wird nie kommen. Ich stell mir schon vor, wie diese ganzen "ROXXOR" - Kinder mit ihren getarnten Wargen in x-beliebigen Ländern lowies hauen... nö, danke. Die bleiben in den Etten!

Aber ich hoffe das bald ein 2tes PvP Gebiet dazu kommt oder wie schon gesagt, Sippenbanken.


----------



## Gromthar (3. Dezember 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne PVP - d.h. offenes PVP / Belagerungen etc. und Orcs / Wilde Menschen und Ostlinge als spielbare Klasse. Das würde dem Spiel pep geben und wahrscheinlich jede Menge Zulauf


Wird es nie geben weil es nicht mit der Lore übereinstimmt.



Flixl schrieb:


> ich habe bei lotro alles was ich brauche um spaß zuhaben: Tolles RP, stimmige spielwelt, gute aufgaben, tolle story, stimmige instanzen,nicht riesige dafür umso bessere community, tolles crafting, keine itemgeilheit etc.


Dem kann ich nur eines hinzufügen: mehr Bankplätze!


----------



## Frandibar (3. Dezember 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne PVP - d.h. offenes PVP / Belagerungen etc. und Orcs / Wilde Menschen und Ostlinge als spielbare Klasse. Das würde dem Spiel pep geben und wahrscheinlich jede Menge Zulauf



HDRO braucht keinen PEP wie Du sagst, HDRO ist ein PVE Game, warum sollten Sie sowas einbauen !?
Wer PVP haben soll sich WAR oder DAOC zulegen!


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. Dezember 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Wird es nie geben weil es nicht mit der Lore übereinstimmt.



Mh, nicht wirklich... jedoch nur als Sessionplay im weiteren Verlauf bei Rohan und Gondor. Open-PVP ist natürlich unmöglich, darüber brauchen wir garnicht erst zu diskutieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (3. Dezember 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Mh, nicht wirklich... jedoch nur als Sessionplay im weiteren Verlauf bei Rohan und Gondor. Open-PVP ist natürlich unmöglich, darüber brauchen wir garnicht erst zu diskutieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Wir waren bis jetzt in den Gegenden, wo es storytechnisch keinen Sinn macht. Wenn man so die Interviews mit Jeffrey Steefel liest, dann ist es durchaus denkbar, dass Minas Tirith mitten im Monster-PvP Gebiet liegt und für FreePs und Creeps zugänglich sein wird. Ich glaube es zwar eher nicht, aber so ein wenig träumen die Entwickler schon davon.


----------



## Flixl (3. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. Dezember 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Wir waren bis jetzt in den Gegenden, wo es storytechnisch keinen Sinn macht. Wenn man so die Interviews mit Jeffrey Steefel liest, dann ist es durchaus denkbar, dass Minas Tirith mitten im Monster-PvP Gebiet liegt und für FreePs und Creeps zugänglich sein wird. Ich glaube es zwar eher nicht, aber so ein wenig träumen die Entwickler schon davon.



Mh, gut, kommt jetzt drauf an wie man Steefels enthusiastischen Kommentar zum berittenen Kampf werten soll... hast ja doch scho recht... irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (4. Dezember 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Wir waren bis jetzt in den Gegenden, wo es storytechnisch keinen Sinn macht. Wenn man so die Interviews mit Jeffrey Steefel liest, dann ist es durchaus denkbar, dass Minas Tirith mitten im Monster-PvP Gebiet liegt und für FreePs und Creeps zugänglich sein wird. Ich glaube es zwar eher nicht, aber so ein wenig träumen die Entwickler schon davon.


Das schließt sich doch nicht aus. Nur wäre dann Minas Tirith lediglich ein weiteres PvMP Gebiet wie die Ettenöden. Das wäre kein open PvP und würde sicherlich mit der Lore vereinbar sein.


----------



## Evereve (4. Dezember 2008)

Das Spiel an sich gefällt mir von der Atmosphäre etc sehr gut. Aber teilweise kommt man sich wie in einem Seniorenspiel vor. 
Sei es beim kämpfen (Achtung eigene Meinung, ich weis dass es anderen gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) oder beim fast endlosen Lootbalken wenn man Questgegenstände aufsammelt.

@ Frandibar: 
ich für meinen Teil habe es genauso gemacht. Herr der Ringe spiele ich ausschließlich wegen PVE und RP - für PVP habe ich mir Warhammer geholt. Hab zwar Herr der Ringe dann wieder mangels Zeit aufgegeben, aber ne Zeit lang wars ganz ok. 
Der Nachteil ist natürlich eine doppelte Gebühr, aber so ist es mir immer noch lieber als in einem nicht näher genannten Spiel, das krampfhaft versucht, beides zu vereinen.


----------



## Norei (4. Dezember 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Das Spiel an sich gefällt mir von der Atmosphäre etc sehr gut, aber teilweise kommt man sich wie in einem Seniorenspiel vor.
> Sei es beim kämpfen (Achtung eigene Meinung, ich weis dass es anderen gefällt
> 
> 
> ...


Also wenn du dir beim Kämpfen wie bei einem Seniorenspiel vorkommst, warst du wohl noch nicht in Moria. Bei diesem Bilwissstamm kurz hinter dem Eingang hat mein Herzsucher gestern immer gleich 5-6 Bilwisse gepullt. Da hoffst du nur, einen für die Quest zu killen und noch schnell genug rennen zu können. 

Und für die doppelte Gebühr gibt es ein LTA!


----------



## Sibanti (4. Dezember 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne PVP - d.h. offenes PVP / Belagerungen etc. und Orcs / Wilde Menschen und Ostlinge als spielbare Klasse. Das würde dem Spiel pep geben und wahrscheinlich jede Menge Zulauf




Wer bitte braucht PvP, du vielleicht!? Dafür gibt es bessere Spiele. HdRO soll ein PvE bleiben. Gemüdlich durch die Lande ziehen, ohne ständig von irgendwelchen kleinen Kindern gestört zu werden, die noch nicht begriffen haben, das PvP etwas für Idioten ist.
 Da verstecken sich dann die Kleinen hinter ihren Bildchen und geilen sich daran auf, dass das andere Bildchen, das min 10 Level tiefer ist, dann irgendwann im Staub liegt, WELCH EINE LEISTUNG. Wer PvP machen will, es gib da diverse Sportvereine die auch Kampfsport betreiben, aber da unsere Kiddys nur ein oder zwei Finger bewegen können, brauchen die im Verein nur angekuck zu werden, dann sind sie schon erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lachmichkaputt*


----------



## Faruu (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn diese völlig überzogenen Effekte des Runenbewahrers verschwinden würden. Etwas ist ok, aber wenn es auf einmal neben mir schneit und große Flecken auf dem Boden sind, fühle ich mich irgendwie von einem WoW-Magier heimgesucht. Alle anderen Klassen kommen was das anbelangt auf leisen Sohlen daher, warum muss diese Klasse so aus dem Rahmen fallen.


----------



## Devilyn (4. Dezember 2008)

Nix!^^


----------



## Flixl (4. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Liwanu (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube in Bezug, dass man vielleicht die ganzen Spells des Runenbwahrers ändern sollte, da diese ein wenig zu riesieg und Spektakulär ausgefallen sind.


----------



## Flixl (4. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Sonntagshut (4. Dezember 2008)

Naja, mir gehts ziemlich aufn Nerv wenn irgendwo einer in der Nähe ist, *brzl* *knister* *blitz* *rauch* Xx 
wenn man die Reichweite der Geräusche halbiert und die Lautstärke ebenffalls könnts erträglich sein...


----------



## Flixl (4. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Devilyn (4. Dezember 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> was willst du uns damit sagen?



Das ich NIX ändern würde da es mir so gefällt wie es ist!!! ^^

Hab mein Spass an meinem Waffenmeister. (Der übrigens zum ersten mal seid ich Rollenspiele spiele ein Mensch ist xD)

ergo: NIX halt^^

Edit: Ich wurde zum ersten mal Zitiert *freu* xD


----------



## Sonntagshut (5. Dezember 2008)

Er bezog sich denke auf das Topic im ganzen, nicht direkt auf den Runi.


----------



## Knurrbauch (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich vermisse etwas, wenn ich lesen muss, dass Mirledoc wegen RP vom RP-Server gebannt werden soll - das ist doch ein Witz, oder? Ey, ich glaub es ja wohl nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte moch mal was zum Thema Add Ons sagen. Wie ich schon erwähnte gegen Taschen etc. Adds hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. Ebene solche die eher hintergrundlastig laufen und nicht weiter ins "Gesichtsfeld" fallen. Erschreckendes Beispiel gegen solcherlei Balken etc. Adds wie ich finde ist gerade in der Buffed Show im Raidbeitrag zu Naxxramas zu sehen. (Deswegen komme ich da gerade drauf) Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, sind ja vor lauter Balken etc. wenns hoch kommt (gefühlte) 50 % des Bildschirms zu sehen. 

Mfg

PS: Übrigens nach den letzten Kurzbeiträgen zu Hdro wieder mal nichts dabei. Die letzte HdrO Show liegt ja nu auch scho ein Stück zurück. Also bitte liebes Buffed Team, gerade als Lotr einsteiger freu ich mich über jeden Schnipsel den man gerade vom Add On zu sehen bekommt, schliesslich wirds noch ne weile dauern, bis ich jenes in "real" bewundern kann.


----------



## Norei (5. Dezember 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ich vermisse etwas, wenn ich lesen muss, dass Mirledoc wegen RP vom RP-Server gebannt werden soll - das ist doch ein Witz, oder? Ey, ich glaub es ja wohl nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du da irgendwo eine Quelle?


----------



## Nimble (5. Dezember 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> PS: Übrigens nach den letzten Kurzbeiträgen zu Hdro wieder mal nichts dabei. Die letzte HdrO Show liegt ja nu auch scho ein Stück zurück. Also bitte liebes Buffed Team, gerade als Lotr einsteiger freu ich mich über jeden Schnipsel den man gerade vom Add On zu sehen bekommt, schliesslich wirds noch ne weile dauern, bis ich jenes in "real" bewundern kann.



Das Buffed Team ist gerade mit Meldungen wie "WoW: Die Mehrheit ist noch nicht Stufe 80" usw. beschäftigt. Da hat Moria keine Priorität. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die haben doch nach dem Release von Everquest genauso wenig getan wie bei Moria. Jetzt gibt es seit Tagen mal die erste Meldung. Die letzten 5 Tage konntest Du bei Buffed als Nicht-WoW-Fan eigentlich auch nicht viel tun auser weiterklicken...
Von FloZwo sollte ja noch was zu Moria kommen. Mal gucken...


----------



## Flixl (5. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Ellrock (6. Dezember 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich mag nach wie vor HDRO sehr:
> 
> -bestes Verhältnis Grafik / Performance (es sieht sehr gut aus und läuft angemessen gut, was bei Vanguard und AoC einfach nicht der Fall ist)
> -stimmige Welt, guter Soundtrack, tolle Questreihen
> ...





Bis auf die Kritik am Kampfsystem dass sicher verbessert werden kann - aber meiner Meinung nach verbessert werden  muß - sind es die Gründe warum ich Hdro spiele und nicht ein anderes Spiel.

Wobei ich mich nciht grundsätzlcih gegen eine Weiterentwicklung sträube.


----------



## Klosterfrau (8. Dezember 2008)

Folgende Änderungen fänd ich nett:

- größere Auswahl an UI's, generelle Umgestaltutung der Icons (sind irgendwie alle rot oder grün und unterscheiden sich für so einen Maulwurf wie mich fast gar nicht)

- dynamischerer Kampf: Mich stört teilweise als Wächter, wenn der Jäger pullt und das Monster an mir vorbeirennt oder sogar durch mich durch rennt, kann ich trotz Hämmern auf die entspr. Taste keinen Angriff auslösen in dieser Zeit und muss hinterherrennen. Instant-Angriffe, die auch instant sind, wären schön. Generell kann es etwas schneller gehen, bestimmte Attacken auszulösen

- Individualisierung der Rüstungen/Waffen: Fände es toll, wenn man sich wie in WAR Trophäen an bestimmte Stellen der Rüstung hängen kann wie z.B. einen Bilwisskopf auf die Schulter oder Orden auf die Brust usw..

- Gestaltung der Waffen: Ja manch (einzigartige) Waffe könnte eine optische Bearbeitung vertragen. Es darf gern ein kleines bisschen pompöser sein, ohne zu übertreiben

- irgendwie doch noch PvP Optionen. Vielleicht instanzierte (capture the flag etc...) Szenarien als "Trainingscamp" für die Streitkräfte Mittelerdes. Schließlich müssen diese ja auch ausgebildet werden. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob das vom Klassenbalancing überhaupt umsetzbar wäre. Falls nicht, kann man sich vielleicht mit irgendwelchen vorgefertigten Archetypen untereinander messen. Die Belohnungen und das System dürfen allerdings keine 24/7 Beschäftigung zur Folge haben. Denke da an so was wie außerordentliche Schmiedemuster zur Umgestaltung seiner Waffen oder seiner Rüstungen für die echten Chars dann, mit denen besondere und einzigartige "Verkleidungen" der derzeitigen Kluft herstellbar wären

- wie stell ich eigentlich ein emote (z.B. ängstlich) wieder aus? Geht das überhaupt?

Sonst fällt mir eigentlich auch nichts ein. Macht auch so einfach nur Laune.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Dezember 2008)

Klosterfrau schrieb:


> - wie stell ich eigentlich ein emote (z.B. ängstlich) wieder aus? Geht das überhaupt?



Einfach ein anderes aktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sprich: Ernst oder Gelassen ^^


----------



## Flixl (9. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (9. Dezember 2008)

Die Hintergrundfarben für Standart-Icons sind Abhängig davon, ob es ein Angriff, eine Heilung/Buff/ähnliches oder "Sonstiges" ist.


----------



## M_of_D (10. Dezember 2008)

Klosterfrau schrieb:


> Folgende Änderungen fänd ich nett:
> - Gestaltung der Waffen: Ja manch (einzigartige) Waffe könnte eine optische Bearbeitung vertragen. Es darf gern ein kleines bisschen pompöser sein, ohne zu übertreiben



Naja Waffen mit eingebauter Licht - und Nebelmaschine passen einfach nicht zu HdRO, ich find die Waffen wie sie zur Zeit aussehen sehr gut.


----------



## Faruu (10. Dezember 2008)

So siehts aus, deswegen sollte man den Runenbewahrer auch die WoW-Gene wieder entziehen!


----------



## Klosterfrau (11. Dezember 2008)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Naja Waffen mit eingebauter Licht - und Nebelmaschine passen einfach nicht zu HdRO, ich find die Waffen wie sie zur Zeit aussehen sehr gut.



Das hab ich ja nun mal auch nicht gesagt. Bitte richtig lesen! Etwas mehr OHNE zu übertreiben. Nichts mit Licht- und Nebelmaschinen.


----------



## Klosterfrau (11. Dezember 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> zu ersteres: http://www.lotrointerface.com/downloads/index.php
> 
> dort gibts viele UIs. einfach mal durchklicken. bei fragen hier fragen oder stehe auch per PM zur verfügung ^^
> 
> ...



Hatte mir auch schon gedacht, dass es vom Balancing her unmöglich wäre. Jedenfalls fänd ich es trotzdem schön. Noch mal ganz klar: Das PvE soll natürlich ganz stark im Vordergrund bleiben.

Mein vorgeschlagener PvP Gedanke soll das Spiel einfach noch ein bisschen interessanter machen, wobei eben wie gesagt das PvP unwichtig genug bleiben muss. Daher auch die eher unwichtigen Belohnungen (besondere Ausstattungen zum Beispiel).

Schade, dass das so wenig angenommen wird. Bisschen mehr Abwechslung tut doch immer gut. Un dich denke in diesem Rahmen ist das vertretbar und lässt sich auch storytechnisch vernünftig einbinden.


----------



## Lurka (11. Dezember 2008)

Ne Danke, also ich finde das PvMP reicht vollkommen aus. Wie soll man denn PvP schon intressant machen? Richtig, mit Belohnungen sprich Items, ja, auch Rezepte sind für mich Items.
Ich liebe bzw. spiele HdRO wegen seiner ruhigen Atmosphäre und wegen dem Stress- bzw. Zwanglosen spielen. Wird wieder ein wenig mehr auf PvP gesetzt steigt auch wieder der Konkurrenzgedanke, und bei Gott, ich hab in HdRO keine Lust auf rumhüpfende lollige Roflcoptors, echt nicht. Ich hab zwar persönlich nix gegen die Menschen dahinter, aber will auch nicht wirklich meine Freizeit mit ihnen verbringen, zumindest wenn ich HdRO spiele.
Für´s PvP gibts massig geile PvP MMOs (sprich WAR, DaoC, Guild Wars etc.), da kann man sich "austoben", ich hoffe das mir das in HdRO erpart bleibt.
Ich betreibe schon seit zig Jahren PvP, und ich kann sagen das der daraus entstehende Konkurrenzgedanke genau die oben beschriebenen Zustände bringt. War schon immer so, wird wahrscheinlich auch immer so bleiben.
&#8364;dit meint wie solle man auch anders PvP in HdRO einbinden ausser Monsterplay, in anbetracht dessen das es keine Fraktionen gibt? Arena? Ohhhhh nein!


----------



## Kerindor (11. Dezember 2008)

Nun, die Amis haben schon ihre "Wer hat den Dicksten" Liste... http://lorebook.lotro.com/wiki/Special:Leaderboard

Achja, wer in die Etten will, sollte Jäger oder Schurke spielen. Die sind da so unterrepräsentiert..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich fänds gut wenn's ne Schmiede, Werkbank usw. in den Siedlungen geben würde.
Hätte den Vorteil, dass alles auf einem Fleck wär und dass man vielleicht mal seine Nachbarn trifft.


----------



## Leigh (11. Dezember 2008)

Hätte den Nachteil, dass alles Andere veröden würde.
Die Diskussion gab es aber auhc shcon tausend Mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## treecat (11. Dezember 2008)

Die 2 Sachen, die ich gerne bei LOTRO verbessert sehen würde:

a) das Kampfsystem; es ist (wie schon von anderen angemerkt) träge und für mein Gefühl sehr "indirekt": mein Held wedelt wild mit seinen Waffen rum, der Computergegner wedelt mit seinen Waffen rum und am Ende kippt einer um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Teilweise ist es sehr nervig, dass der Held unbedingt den aktuellen Angriff zu ende casten muss, obwohl der Gegner entweder schon tot ist oder man unbedingt was anderes machen müsste. Von den strohdummen Pets und NPC bei Begleitquests muss ich ja nichts erzählen ... 

b) das "Level-Loch" zwischen ende 20 und 40; nach Othrongoth und B2 ist lange pures, langweiliges Grinden angesagt, vor allem so ab 35. Mir fehlt, kurz gesagt, die Abwechslung. Wäre ja toll, wenn man, ähnlich den HDZ, wichtige Ereignisse "nachspielen" könnte (bei Moria gibt es das m.W.n.?). Oder wenn man bestimmte "Traits", die man bis jetzt nur durch langatmiges Grinden für das BDT bekommen kann, durch spannende Aufträge in INIs verdienen muss. 

Es macht mir am meisten Spass, mit ner guten Gruppe in ne INI zu gehen oder besondere Quests zu lösen; manche Chars (Kundi ...) machen auch erst in der Gruppe richtig Laune. Leider ist nach Othrongoth Ini-mässig lange nichts mehr los (ausser den Buchquests) und teilweise ist es echt ne Qual, ne Truppe für Quests zusammen zu bekommen so dass man alleine in der (zugegebenermassen) tollen Gegend rumrennt und grinden muss. Und ab einer bestimmten Stufe kann man über die Anforderungen für das BDT nur noch den Kopf schütteln.

Ich finde es ja toll, dass Turbine so viel für den Bereich 40-50+ macht, aber es wäre schön, wenn für die Level darunter auch mehr geboten würde.

Ansonsten finde ich die ruhige Atmosphäre bei LOTRO sehr angenehm; Radio Breeland oder -Bruchtal gehen einem zwar auch inzwischen auf den Keks, aber man kann ja in die Wildnis abtauchen. Besonders mag ich an dem Spiel die "!!!WOW!!!" - Momente, wenn man z.B. das erste Mal nach Bruchtal kommt.


----------



## Leigh (11. Dezember 2008)

Zu a) kann ich nur sagen, dass man einfach springen könnte, dann sollte der Angriff abgebrochen werden. Licht- und Nebelmachine sind für die Waffen uncool und für die Kampfanimationen genau so.
Und zu b)... Dieses level-Loch hatte ich mit meiner Wächterin und auch mit der Jägerin in den späten 20ern und MItte 30er. Mit meiner Hüterin (momentan 44) hatte ich nicht einmal dieses gefühl, ich käme nicht so recht voran. Evtl gibt es ja auch für dich nmoch eine Klasse, die einfach idealer wäre.

Es wird difinitiv auch für den Bereich <40 viel geboten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (12. Dezember 2008)

namensschilder vor die ganzen Bunker und verliesse in der 21.halle!
damit ich net immer in die bank rein laufe wenn ich ins AH will!


----------



## KICKASSEZ (12. Dezember 2008)

als ich in world of warcraft 70 wurde und ich überwiegend pvp spieler war, hab ich zuerst mein arena set vervollständigt und dann hab ich zu herr der ringe online gegriffen.

die normale edition mit ner game card.. und ich muss sagen mich begeistert das spiel wirklich sehr! nich so wie wow aber es ist viel entspannter.

also als abwechslung finde ich das genial.. und wenn ich keine wow spieler wär, dann wär ich hdro spieler.

leider kann ich mir nicht beides leisten.

ich wäre für ein übersichtlicheres auktionshaus

der rest ist 1a


----------



## Norei (12. Dezember 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> also als abwechslung finde ich das genial.. und wenn ich keine wow spieler wär, dann wär ich hdro spieler.
> 
> leider kann ich mir nicht beides leisten.


Deswegen gibt es das LTA. Wenn du also irgendwo mal 200,-€ geschenkt bekommst (Weihnachten ist da eigentlich immer passend) einfach LTA abschließen und nie wieder überlegen, ob du nächsten Monat die 10,-€ in HdRO oder was anderes steckst.


----------



## Sibanti (12. Dezember 2008)

Also mir fehlt bei HdRO und nicht nur da, das Abenteuer. z.B. Einfach bei den Reisen eine Höhle,Grüfte, Bergwerk oder Ruine finden, die man ohne Quest erkunden kann, und dabei auch nette Dinge findet oder eins übergebraten bekommt. Auch könnten einem Gegner begegnen, rein zufällig, die schwer sind und wenn man sie geschaft hat auch etwas gut brauchbares erbeutet.  

Das Spiel, wie auch WOW, GW oder EverQest ist, ganz milde ausgedrückt, einfach nur Totlangweilig. Man rennt da durch die Gegenden, die zumindest bei HdRO und GW wirklich hübsch sind, und macht seine Queste die fast überall gleich sind. Gut es gibt Ausnahmen, z.B. die Bücher bei HdRO, auch einige Aufgaben bei GW sind nett, aber zu 80%  kille 10 davon hole 20 davon. Es gibt nichts was mich fesselt an die Spiele.
Was mich da am meisten stört, z.B. Gehe los und töte 10 Warzenschweine, ok ist noch in Ordnung. Zurückgemeldet, bekommt man von dem gleichen Questgeber die Aufgabe "gehe los und kille 10 Bären". LOL, habe gerade vorher 10 Warzenschweine gekillt und dabei 15 Bären die mich dabei störten. Nun soll ich los nochmal, die selben Bären umnieten und 20 Warzenschweine die mich stören.  Dann muss man auch nochmal los um Warzenschweinfleisch zu besorgen. So etwas ist einfach Schwachsinn und öde. Oder man wird mehrfach in die gleiche Ruine geschickt, um dies zu  killen um beim nächstenmal das zu Holen und beim dritten mal jemanden zu finden. So etwas regt mich auf, das past einfach nicht. Das Teil ist auch vorher schon da, wenn die Killorgie läuft.

Und diese blödsinnige Raiderei, einmal rein und dann muss jeder alles haben, ist in Ordnung, aber immer wieder losziehen, weil man das Teil immer noch nicht bekommen hat , kotzt mich an. 

Zusammenspiel ist auch nur sehr klein geschrieben, zu 95 % sind alle Spieler die man so trifft alleine unterwegs oder zusammen mit einem HiLevelspieler.  Da müsste man einen kräftigen Rigel vorschieben. z.B. nur Queste für Gruppen und  Gruppenzusammenstellung nur in einem bestimmten Levelbereich, Gruppenführerlevel +- 3 Level.
Denn wenn man fragt ob man zusammenspielen möchte gibt es zu 80% nur ausweichende bis ablehnende oder garkeine Antwort.

Also HdRO ist auch nur ein Spiel wo sich Einige, mit wenig Arbeit, gesund stoßen wollen.


----------



## grunzhart (12. Dezember 2008)

treecat schrieb:


> Die 2 Sachen, die ich gerne bei LOTRO verbessert sehen würde:
> b) das "Level-Loch" zwischen ende 20 und 40; nach Othrongoth und B2 ist lange pures, langweiliges Grinden angesagt, vor allem so ab 35. Mir fehlt, kurz gesagt, die Abwechslung. Wäre ja toll, wenn man, ähnlich den HDZ, wichtige Ereignisse "nachspielen" könnte (bei Moria gibt es das m.W.n.?). Oder wenn man bestimmte "Traits", die man bis jetzt nur durch langatmiges Grinden für das BDT bekommen kann, durch spannende Aufträge in INIs verdienen muss.
> 
> Es macht mir am meisten Spass, mit ner guten Gruppe in ne INI zu gehen oder besondere Quests zu lösen; manche Chars (Kundi ...) machen auch erst in der Gruppe richtig Laune. Leider ist nach Othrongoth Ini-mässig lange nichts mehr los (ausser den Buchquests) und teilweise ist es echt ne Qual, ne Truppe für Quests zusammen zu bekommen so dass man alleine in der (zugegebenermassen) tollen Gegend rumrennt und grinden muss. Und ab einer bestimmten Stufe kann man über die Anforderungen für das BDT nur noch den Kopf schütteln.



Ich wäre ja auch dafür, dass alle Tugenden, für die man x Gegner töten muss, mit Questen und Inis gekoppelt werden (teilweise ist das auch so, z.B. Trolle in Angmar ----> Urugart/Carn Dum; aber leider nicht immer).
Ein Nachspielen wichtiger Ereignisse a la HDZ finde ich weniger überzeugend als die Variante mit den Sitzungsspielen.
Ich kann allerdings Deine Klage über das Levelloch nicht nachvollziehen. Da gibt es doch den Ostteil der Nordhöhen, Evendim oder man kann seine Nase ja schonmal in die Fornostinstanz halten. Die Trollhöhen sind für U40-Spieler immer noch ein interessanter Ort und man kann auch Angmar bereisen, ohne bereits die 40 erreicht haben zu müssen. Wo muss man denn da grinden?

Es ist auch nicht richtig, dass nach Othrongoth inimäßig nichts mehr los sei. Hast Du Garth Agarwen nie erkundet?
Für Questen und Instanzen bekommt man nicht immer sofort Mitspieler, das ist richtig, aber in allen MMORPGS immer schon so gewesen und wird vermutlich auch immer so sein. Allerdings findet man aktuell m.E. relativ schnell Mitspieler, da viele Spieler die neuen Klassen ausprobieren und scheinbar doch zahlreiche Neueinsteiger unterwegs sind. Mit etwas Geduld wird das schon.
Falsch finde ich die Aussage, dass man grinden müsse, wenn man keine Gruppe finde. Eine Vielzahl an Questen ist ohne weiteres solo zu schaffen. Man kann seinen Charakter im Prinzip sogar komplett ohne die epische Buchreihe und die Gruppenquesten und ohne zu grinden auf über 50 hieven! Das ist zwar u.U. etwas mühsam und mit größerem Zeitaufwand verbunden, aber es ist machbar.
Die Anforderungen für das Buch der Taten sind meist in Ordnung. 320 Orks in Angmar zu erschlagen ist unproblematisch, wenn die Orks aus den beiden Instanzen in die Berechnung einfließen. Unangenehm sind lediglich diejenigen, welche nicht an Instanzen oder Questen gekoppelt sind. In diesem Fall, aber auch nur in diesem Fall, kann man wohl über notwendiges Grinden klagen.


----------



## Vetaro (12. Dezember 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Das Spiel [...] ist, ganz milde ausgedrückt, einfach nur Totlangweilig.
> Es gibt nichts was mich fesselt an die Spiele.
> So etwas regt mich auf, das past einfach nicht.
> 
> Und diese blödsinnige Raiderei,[...] immer wieder losziehen, weil man das Teil immer noch nicht bekommen hat , kotzt mich an.



Mein Tipp: Gehe auf eine andere Seite und in ein anderes Forum. Deine Kritik ist berechtigt, aber wir sind hier im liebhaber-Forum. Und wer etwas lieb hat, kann ihm auch Fehler verzeihen.


----------



## grunzhart (12. Dezember 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Also mir fehlt bei HdRO und nicht nur da, das Abenteuer. z.B. Einfach bei den Reisen eine Höhle,Grüfte, Bergwerk oder Ruine finden, die man ohne Quest erkunden kann, und dabei auch nette Dinge findet oder eins übergebraten bekommt. Auch könnten einem Gegner begegnen, rein zufällig, die schwer sind und wenn man sie geschaft hat auch etwas gut brauchbares erbeutet.



Man könnte sicherlich mehr kleinere Ruinen und dergleichen einbauen, die ohne Quest zu besichtigen sind. In lotro fällt mir ad hoc nur das Große Hügelgrab als Beispiel ein. Andererseits ist lotro lotro und nicht "Dungeons 'n' More". Es sollten weder zu viele sein, noch dürfen die Belohnungen zu gut ausfallen. Was Zufallsbegegnungen mit brauchbarer Beute angeht, so sind diese in Form der Splittermobs durchaus vorhanden.


> Das Spiel, wie auch WOW, GW oder EverQest ist, ganz milde ausgedrückt, einfach nur Totlangweilig. Man rennt da durch die Gegenden, die zumindest bei HdRO und GW wirklich hübsch sind, und macht seine Queste die fast überall gleich sind. Gut es gibt Ausnahmen, z.B. die Bücher bei HdRO, auch einige Aufgaben bei GW sind nett, aber zu 80%  kille 10 davon hole 20 davon. Es gibt nichts was mich fesselt an die Spiele.
> Was mich da am meisten stört, z.B. Gehe los und töte 10 Warzenschweine, ok ist noch in Ordnung. Zurückgemeldet, bekommt man von dem gleichen Questgeber die Aufgabe "gehe los und kille 10 Bären". LOL, habe gerade vorher 10 Warzenschweine gekillt und dabei 15 Bären die mich dabei störten. Nun soll ich los nochmal, die selben Bären umnieten und 20 Warzenschweine die mich stören.  Dann muss man auch nochmal los um Warzenschweinfleisch zu besorgen. So etwas ist einfach Schwachsinn und öde. Oder man wird mehrfach in die gleiche Ruine geschickt, um dies zu  killen um beim nächstenmal das zu Holen und beim dritten mal jemanden zu finden. So etwas regt mich auf, das past einfach nicht. Das Teil ist auch vorher schon da, wenn die Killorgie läuft.


Mängel der beschriebenen Art gibt es in der Tat in allen MMORPG. Allerdings oft genug ebenso in den klassischen RPGs (Baldurs Gate, Drakensang, KOTOR 1&2, Diablo 1&2, etc.).
Die Rate von 80% würde ich allerdings nicht unterschreiben. Dafür sind die Questen, in denen man Gegenstände sammeln muss, zu zahlreich. Dazu kommen noch Questen, in denen man eskortieren, jemanden aufsuchen, etwas transportieren usw. muss.


> Und diese blödsinnige Raiderei, einmal rein und dann muss jeder alles haben, ist in Ordnung, aber immer wieder losziehen, weil man das Teil immer noch nicht bekommen hat , kotzt mich an.


Es zwingt Dich ja niemand, an raids teilzunehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht wenige jedoch haben Freude daran, sich mit anderen zu treffen, um eine Instanz mehrmals in Angriff zu nehmen und diese dann letztlich erfolgreich abzuschließen. Dies gelingt regelmäßig ohnehin nicht im ersten Anlauf.
Außerdem löst HDRO das Problem weitgehend überzeugend über die Verteilung von Tauschgegenständen. 


> Zusammenspiel ist auch nur sehr klein geschrieben, zu 95 % sind alle Spieler die man so trifft alleine unterwegs oder zusammen mit einem HiLevelspieler.  Da müsste man einen kräftigen Rigel vorschieben. z.B. nur Queste für Gruppen und  Gruppenzusammenstellung nur in einem bestimmten Levelbereich, Gruppenführerlevel +- 3 Level.
> Denn wenn man fragt ob man zusammenspielen möchte gibt es zu 80% nur ausweichende bis ablehnende oder garkeine Antwort.
> 
> Also HdRO ist auch nur ein Spiel wo sich Einige, mit wenig Arbeit, gesund stoßen wollen.


Das entspricht nicht meiner Erfahrung. Ich stieg kurz nach release ein und habe mittlerweile 2 Charaktere über 50 und 2 über 20. Gar keine Antwort bekam ich fast nie, ablehnende/ausweichende selten.
Warum aber zwei Freunde nicht miteinander spielen sollten, nur weil der eine hochstufig ist, das musst Du mir noch einmal erklären. Ich kann mich an zahlreiche Gelegenheiten erinnern, wo ein solches Duo unterwegs war und gerne weitere Spieler mitnahm, so sie denn wollten. Daran kann es m.E. also nicht liegen. 
Oder meinst Du, weil es dann zu leicht wird? Stimmt, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Auch finde ich die vorgeschlagene Beschränkung kontraproduktiv. Findet ein Spieler für eine Aufgabe aus der epischen Reihe (z.B. Verteidigung von Schragen) aktuell einfach keine Mitspieler, so sehe ich nicht, warum nicht die Möglichkeit offen stehen sollte, dass ein hochstufiger Charakter hilft. Aragorn hat sich ja auch um Frodo gekümmert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abschließend würde mich interessieren, welche Spiele Dich aus welchen Gründen denn zu fesseln vermögen. Was macht für Dich ein gutes Spiel aus?


----------



## KICKASSEZ (12. Dezember 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es das LTA. Wenn du also irgendwo mal 200,-€ geschenkt bekommst (Weihnachten ist da eigentlich immer passend) einfach LTA abschließen und nie wieder überlegen, ob du nächsten Monat die 10,-€ in HdRO oder was anderes steckst.



klingt vernünftig.. jedoch spiele ich proportional um einiges weniger hdro als wow.. also muss ich echt mal einen grossen geldüberschuss haben, um mir ein LTA leisten zu können.

toll wäre es natürlich schon.


----------



## Lurka (12. Dezember 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Das Spiel, wie auch WOW, GW oder EverQest ist, ganz milde ausgedrückt, einfach nur Totlangweilig. Man rennt da durch die Gegenden, die zumindest bei HdRO und GW wirklich hübsch sind, und macht seine Queste die fast überall gleich sind. Gut es gibt Ausnahmen, z.B. die Bücher bei HdRO, auch einige Aufgaben bei GW sind nett, aber zu 80%  kille 10 davon hole 20 davon. Es gibt nichts was mich fesselt an die Spiele.



Ist nicht als böser Flame gemeint, ich sag nur frei heraus was ich denke: Und ich denke, das Du das Genre "MMORPG" überhaupt nicht, null, verstanden hast (so interpretier ich das jedenfalls in Deinen Post hinein). Wenn Du direkt die volle Action willst bist Du in einem MMO definitiv falsch aufgehoben, da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab. Der Weg ist das Ziel.
Quest sind übrigens in allen, wirklich allen, MMO´s gleich. Sammle dies, Loote das, Kille den... Ich bin für neue (durchdachte) Quest-Ideen immer zu haben, also her damit. Bin gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dich fesselt nichts an die Spiele? Ok Deine Meinung, aber was ist mit Charakterausbau, dem "stärker" werden mit jeder Stufe, Erkunden der Landschaften, das Arbeiten mit den Fähigkeiten sowie den eigenen Skill ausbauen diese gekonnt einzusetzen, das Zusammenspiel mit andern etc. pp.? Kein Anreiz?


----------



## Tidra-on (12. Dezember 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Also mir fehlt bei HdRO und nicht nur da, das Abenteuer. z.B. Einfach bei den Reisen eine Höhle,Grüfte, Bergwerk oder Ruine finden, die man ohne Quest erkunden kann, und dabei auch nette Dinge findet oder eins übergebraten bekommt. Auch könnten einem Gegner begegnen, rein zufällig, die schwer sind und wenn man sie geschaft hat auch etwas gut brauchbares erbeutet.
> 
> Das Spiel, wie auch WOW, GW oder EverQest ist, ganz milde ausgedrückt, einfach nur Totlangweilig. Man rennt da durch die Gegenden, die zumindest bei HdRO und GW wirklich hübsch sind, und macht seine Queste die fast überall gleich sind. Gut es gibt Ausnahmen, z.B. die Bücher bei HdRO, auch einige Aufgaben bei GW sind nett, aber zu 80%  kille 10 davon hole 20 davon. Es gibt nichts was mich fesselt an die Spiele.
> Was mich da am meisten stört, z.B. Gehe los und töte 10 Warzenschweine, ok ist noch in Ordnung. Zurückgemeldet, bekommt man von dem gleichen Questgeber die Aufgabe "gehe los und kille 10 Bären". LOL, habe gerade vorher 10 Warzenschweine gekillt und dabei 15 Bären die mich dabei störten. Nun soll ich los nochmal, die selben Bären umnieten und 20 Warzenschweine die mich stören.  Dann muss man auch nochmal los um Warzenschweinfleisch zu besorgen. So etwas ist einfach Schwachsinn und öde. Oder man wird mehrfach in die gleiche Ruine geschickt, um dies zu  killen um beim nächstenmal das zu Holen und beim dritten mal jemanden zu finden. So etwas regt mich auf, das past einfach nicht. Das Teil ist auch vorher schon da, wenn die Killorgie läuft.
> ...




Okay JETZT bin ich ehrlich irritiert. Reden wir vom selben Spiel?

- zu Abschnitt 1 ....HÄH? Gefordertes gibts bereits im Startbereich um Thorins Halle. IM Startbereich Auenland ( Hobbit) natürlich nicht. Wie gesagt ist ja auch Auenland.
Alles andere lässt darauf schliessen das hier vom Poster lediglich ein paar Level ausprobiert worden sind und mehr nicht. Anders kann ich solche Äusserungen aus eigener Erfahrung nicht bestätigen.

- zu Abschnitt 2 ....Wie schon von anderen angemerkt, ist ein gewisses Mass an Grinden btw. solcher Quests für ein Mmo unerlässlich btw. kaum vermeidbar. Allerdings werden meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach gerade in Lotr die wenigen Grind-Quests meist sogar in eine Mini Story eingebunden. Da sollte man auch mal die Questtexte lesen. Was die Folgequest-Schwachsinnstheorie betrifft, ist das eigentlich durchauslogisch. Bsp. Jemand schickt mich in die Ruine um etwas zu finden, meinetwegen Schriftrolle. Als diese entschlüsselt ist stellt sich heraus das noch etwas anderes dort befindet, was zum Lösen der Quest gebraucht wird. Allerdings erfährt man erst was es genau ist, wenn man eben Objekt B birgt. usw. Was ist daran nicht verständlich? Andersherum wärs ja als ob Indiana JOnes gar nicht um die Welt reisen muss um Puzzleteil für Puzzleteil zusammen zu fügen sondern einfach nen Brief bekommt : Sie finden was sie seit Jahren suchen bei Punkt XY. Das wars. Wenn ich sowas will, kann ich auch gleich nur auf Sportsimulationen umsteigen, das hat nichts mehr mit RPGs/ MMORG`s zu tun...

- zu Abschnitt 3 ....Hier bestätigt sich eigentlich nur das der Verfasser scheinbar nur bedingt oder nie in "Raidinstanzen" von Lotro war. Bei Sätzen wie diesen hab ich eher den Eindruck er redet über das andere (*sich bekreuzigt*) Game.

- zu Abschnitt 4 ....Und wieder reden wir vom selben Game? Während ich in Wow Stunden manchmal sogar Tage gewartet habe um eine bestimmte Gruppenquest oder gar Ini zu machen, dauerts bei der Masse der Grp Quests auf jeder Stufe (oder solche die zwar als solo eingestuft sind, aber als solospieler geforderter Stufe meist zu schwer sind) meist wenn überhaupt ne Stunde. Zudem erfreuen sich auch die unteren Bücher/Kapitel immer wieder äusserter Beliebtheit.

- letzter Satz. Der ist ja wohl Überhammer. Ausgerechnet Lotro vorzuwerfen die Entwickler würden sich mit wenig Arbeit gesundstossen wollen grenzt schon an...ich sags nicht. Ich hab bisher in keinem MMO eine so ausgefeiltes, grafisch top und bis in die kleinste Questreihe, meist vollkommen durchdachtes Spiel erlebt, in dem gerade die liebevoll eingearbeiteten Kleinigkeiten einen immer wieder in Erstaunen versetzt.

Fazit: Lotro ist bei weitem nicht perfekt. Aber die Vorzüge überwiegen hier weit mehr als die (meist) geringen Mängel. Was den zititierten Post allerdings angeht, versteh ich nicht, wie schon zweimal gesagt das ist nicht das Spiel welches ich mit wachsender Begeisterung spiele.

Mfg


----------



## Tidra-on (12. Dezember 2008)

Eine Sache hätt ich dann doch noch. (Vorrausgesetzt es gibt eine solche Funktion bereits und ich hab sie noch nicht gefunden) Ich hätte gern eine Funktion die mir erlaubt auch die niedrigstufigen Quests auf der Minikarte sichtbar zu machen. Im Gegesatz zu vielen anderen liebe ich nämlich das Questen ob mit oder ohne Level up. Je mehr destso besser. Allerdings wird man durch Ruhebalken etc. dann schon stellenweise zwangsweise gepusht, so das man viele Quests gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommt. Denn der graue Ring ist oftmals auch nur schwer erkennbar bzw. leicht zu übersehen.


----------



## Gromthar (12. Dezember 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Eine Sache hätt ich dann doch noch. (Vorrausgesetzt es gibt eine solche Funktion bereits und ich hab sie noch nicht gefunden) Ich hätte gern eine Funktion die mir erlaubt auch die niedrigstufigen Quests auf der Minikarte sichtbar zu machen.


Die Möglichkeit gibt es doch.

Optionen -> Oberfläche -> Div. -> Symbole für triviale Aufgaben auf Radar anzeigen


----------



## Tidra-on (12. Dezember 2008)

Ah. Danke Gromthar.


----------



## Parat (12. Dezember 2008)

Es ist btw etwas albern, dem Poster mit seiner Kritik vorzuwerfen, dass er "mehr Action" wolle, denn eigentlich sprach er gegen diese.

Und ... ich glaub es tut so Threads gut, wenn man dann einfach sagt "ok, sehe ich anders, aber Dein Bier.", anstatt zu argumentieren. Es gibt ganz gute Gründe, an MMORPGs insgesamt wenig zu finden. Wieso sollte man?


----------



## Moritz17 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

in Herr der Ringe gibt es ein paar Dinge, bei dennen ich denke, dass die moeglichkeit besteht diese zu verbessern. 

1. Das wohl meist besprochene Thema. Das ach so beruehmte und doch so unbeliebte Kampfsystem. Was ich am Kampfsystem gut finde ist, dass man nicht Rumhuepfen kann und dabei gleichzeitig kaempfen kann. So bleibt einem das Rumgehuepfe in den Etten etc. erspart. Ich wuerde verrueckt werden wenn jeder um mich rum nur noch rumtobt um seine attacken auszufuehrt. Wenn wir das mal realistisch betrachten in einem "echten" Kampf gibt es auch kein Rumgehuepfe wie sollte man sonst eine Waffe halten. Normalerweisse sind Waffen ziemlich schwer und da ist ein Rumgerenne um denn Gegner kaum moeglich. Ich weiss das es nur ein Computerspiel ist, aber gerade die Realistischen elemente in Herr der Ringe Online gefallen mir gut. Aber man koennte es wirklich um einiges schneller machen da es doch manchmal ziemlig nervig sein kann, dass das ganze Kampfsystem so langsam gestaltet ist.

2. Das man in einer 12mann Instanz bessere Ausruestungsgeganstaende bekommt als in einer 24mann Instanz. Natuerlich ist es einfacher eine 12mann Gruppe auszustellen und zu Organisieren als eine 24mann Gruppe. Es macht fuer mich aber keinen Sinn warum man bessere Itmens in der Spalte bekommt als in Helegrod. Ich selber war in Helegrod (wenn ich das richtig schreibe) nur 2 mal drin. Zwar habe ich die Stiefel bekommen und beim 2mal Handschuhe aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich schon die passenden Gegenstaende aus der Spalte. Also konnte ich sie dann nur in mein Zierwerk packen da mein Schlachtzug gesagt hat, dass es nicht erlaubt waere Gegenstaede aus Helegrod im AH zu verkaufen. Zwar ist das jetzt nicht mehr so aktuell, da es in Moria neuere und bessere Gegenstaende gibt aber wenn mal wieder eine 24mann Instanz ins Spiel hinzugefuegt wird, dann erwarte ich doch bessere items als in einer 6er/12er Instanz.

3. Es ist eigentlich kein punkt, denn ich gerne verbessert haben moechte, da es so wie es ist meiner Meinung nach am besten gestaltet ist und zum glueck nicht an WoW erinnert, ist die Gestaltung der Waffen wenn ich manchmal lese wie sich einige Beschweren das die Waffen in Lotro nicht "ausgefallen" genug aussehen und kein gluehender Kreis und Feuer die Waffen umgibt dann muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich uebergluecklich bin das keine Waffe in Lotro so aussieht. Es reicht mir schon wenn die Waffen manchmal aufgluehen oder ein paar sehr "zierliche" Blitz die Waffen umgibt. Ich hoffe das die Entwickler die Waffengestaltung wie sie jetzt ist beibehalten. Obwohl ich denke das es ziemlich cool aussehen wuerde wenn man z.B. Rubine in die Griffe einbauen kann. So das jede Waffe ein bisschen anders aussieht. Aber man sollte es dann nicht uebertreiben.

Fazit: Lotro ist so wie es ist fast Perfekt. Natuerlich gibt es immer ein paar Dinge die man aendern koennte aber Lotro ist von allen Online Rollenspielen das wohl perfekteste in sachen Einfallsreichtum, Detail, Quests, Atmosphaere und noch einigen mehr sachen ist. Herr der Ringe ueberrascht mich jetzt noch nach gut einem jahr Spielzeit mit neuen Innovativen Ideen.

Gruss
Dormurg

Ps.: Ich moechte mich fuer meine miserable Rechtschreibung Entschuldigen. 
Da ich schon Beitraege hatte, die sagen das man meine Beitraege kaum lesen kann.
Bin Legastheniker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (12. Dezember 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Es ist btw etwas albern, dem Poster mit seiner Kritik vorzuwerfen, dass er "mehr Action" wolle, denn eigentlich sprach er gegen diese.
> 
> Und ... ich glaub es tut so Threads gut, wenn man dann einfach sagt "ok, sehe ich anders, aber Dein Bier.", anstatt zu argumentieren. Es gibt ganz gute Gründe, an MMORPGs insgesamt wenig zu finden. Wieso sollte man?




???
Sorry Parat, aber ich verstehe gerade nicht auf was du hinauswillst, geschweige denn deine "Argumentation".

Ein Forum sollte immer noch Ziel sachlicher Argumentation sein. Bei dem man wie in diesem Fall sich austauscht und das für und wieder gegeneinander abwägt, jeder für sich und wer möchte eben öffentlich als Forenbeitrag. Nur zu sagen "Ok, sehe ich anders, aber ist dein Bier" verfehlt völlig den Sinn eines Forums. ZUdem das Erstellen solcher Posts gleichzusetzen mit sinnlosem "Mimimi" Geflame etc. ist. Welchen Sinn sollte das haben? 

Und mit diesem Satz : "Es gibt ganz gute Gründe, an MMORPGs insgesamt wenig zu finden. Wieso sollte man?" frage ich mich ehrlich was du in einer Community machst die sich NUR (abgesehen vom Diablo3 Part) mit Online MMORPGs beschäftigt.
MFG


----------



## Sibanti (12. Dezember 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Abschließend würde mich interessieren, welche Spiele Dich aus welchen Gründen denn zu fesseln vermögen. Was macht für Dich ein gutes Spiel aus?



Ein Spiel mit einem verzweigten Handlungsstrang,  Entscheidungen die den Spielablauf ändern.  Kein farmen, benötigtes wird im Laufe der Haupthandlung gefunden. Völlig freie Entwicklung der Chars, dann wir ebend ein Stärkemonster draus, wenn man ihn denn entsprechend trainiert. Dieser Balancekram ist auch etwas was mich nervt, eigendlich sind alle Chars irgendwann Einheitsbrei, neben den uniformierten Aussehen. Überraschende Wendungen.  Ein bischen Detektiv spielen. Aufträge wie diese killen jenes finden zur Stärkung des Char OK, aber so das so etwas mit dem Hauptstrang nebenbei erledigt werden kann, nicht extra losziehen muss. Sachen die man mitnehmen kann, ohne den Quest schon zu haben. Mein Beispiel mit dem Warzenschwein und den Bären  wenn die Schweine gekillt werden auch schon das Eisbein bekommen oder die Bären schon mit gezählt werden. Das Teil aus der Ruine mitnehmen zu können. Gefahr ist natürlich das dann das Questteil doch schon verkauft hat, LOL, wenn man den Quest dann endlich bekommt. Also eine Entscheidung fällen müssen verkauf ich oder verkauf ich nicht, nehme ich das Teil mit oder nicht.
Also ein Spiel das wir Gothic 1,2 NdR, Might and magic 6 bis 9 oder The Witcher aufgebaut ist.  Die haben mich wirklich gefesselt. Und warum sollen Items nicht so gut sein, wenn man sie zufällig beim erforschen von Höhlen usw findet. Dann kann man die ebend nur unter bestimmten Vorrausetzungen tragen, Stärke, Geschick, Level, Identifikationen.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Dezember 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Nur zu sagen "Ok, sehe ich anders, aber ist dein Bier" verfehlt völlig den Sinn eines Forums. Zudem das Erstellen solcher Posts gleichzusetzen mit sinnlosem "Mimimi" Geflame etc. ist. Welchen Sinn sollte das haben?



Doch! Das ist wichtig. Das ist das allerwichtigste überhaupt! Mit _dieser_ einstellung werden Religionskriege, Wissenschaftskriege und Spieltionalismus verhindert!

Es gibt dinge, die kann man nicht argumentativ bewerten. Man kann nicht sagen "Ja gut, der Gott der Moslems ist besser als der der Juden weil deren Religion ist mehr so auf die Tollheit der Moslems ausgerichtet während die Juden sich eher zurückhalten." Man kann nicht sagen "Egoshooter sind eindeutig besser als Aufbauspiele weil man da mehr menschen töten kann."

Und jeder einzelne Punkt den Sibanti gemacht hat war argumentativ und durchdacht. Es war keine sinnlose und erklärungslose Holzhammer-Kritik. Zu jener Meldung war das _beste_ was wir sagen konnten: Ja, da hast du recht. Wir sehen das hier alle ziemlich anders, aber deine Meinung ist berechtigt.


----------



## grunzhart (13. Dezember 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Ein Spiel mit einem verzweigten Handlungsstrang,  Entscheidungen die den Spielablauf ändern.  Kein farmen, benötigtes wird im Laufe der Haupthandlung gefunden. Völlig freie Entwicklung der Chars, dann wir ebend ein Stärkemonster draus, wenn man ihn denn entsprechend trainiert. Dieser Balancekram ist auch etwas was mich nervt, eigendlich sind alle Chars irgendwann Einheitsbrei, neben den uniformierten Aussehen. Überraschende Wendungen.  Ein bischen Detektiv spielen. Aufträge wie diese killen jenes finden zur Stärkung des Char OK, aber so das so etwas mit dem Hauptstrang nebenbei erledigt werden kann, nicht extra losziehen muss. Sachen die man mitnehmen kann, ohne den Quest schon zu haben. Mein Beispiel mit dem Warzenschwein und den Bären  wenn die Schweine gekillt werden auch schon das Eisbein bekommen oder die Bären schon mit gezählt werden. Das Teil aus der Ruine mitnehmen zu können. Gefahr ist natürlich das dann das Questteil doch schon verkauft hat, LOL, wenn man den Quest dann endlich bekommt. Also eine Entscheidung fällen müssen verkauf ich oder verkauf ich nicht, nehme ich das Teil mit oder nicht.
> Also ein Spiel das wir Gothic 1,2 NdR, Might and magic 6 bis 9 oder The Witcher aufgebaut ist.  Die haben mich wirklich gefesselt. Und warum sollen Items nicht so gut sein, wenn man sie zufällig beim erforschen von Höhlen usw findet. Dann kann man die ebend nur unter bestimmten Vorrausetzungen tragen, Stärke, Geschick, Level, Identifikationen.



Ich fasse einmal kurz zusammen, wo ich Dir zustimme:
-Questen, die aktiv geschaltet werden, wenn man einen Gegenstand gefunden und mitgenommen hat; allerdings ist das aus Gründen der Logik nicht immer möglich, weil es Questen gibt, in deren Verlauf man etwas nur als nützlich erkennen kann, nachdem jemand darauf verwiesen hat (z.B. unscheinbare Tonscherben, bestimmte Körperteile, etc.)

- Überraschende Wendungen
Sind eine gute Sache. Gibt es aber in HDRO. Z.B. das Finale in Buch 14. 

wo ich Dir nicht zustimmen kann:
- Spiel mit einem verzweigten Handlungsstrang,  Entscheidungen die den Spielablauf ändern
Ich liebe non-lineare Spiele mit unterschiedlichen Endsequenzen (Blade Runner oder Fahrenheit waren darin m.E. ganz stark).
Allerdings sind diese auch unter klassischen Spielen rar. Wenn man ehrlich ist, sind selbst geniale Spiele wie The Witcher nur zum Teil non-linear, der Hauptstrang dagegen ist strikt linear.
Davon aber einmal abgesehen steht man bei einem MMO vor dem Problem, dass Entscheidungen, die den Spielablauf ändern, entweder für alle Spieler wirken müssten oder den einzelnen Spieler zunehmend in eine "eigene Instanz" schieben, weil sich seine Welt von der Welt vieler anderer Mitspieler notwendig unterscheidet. Ersteres führt zu der Frage, warum nach Dir keiner die Welt so erleben können sollte, wie sie vorher war? Schließlich hat auch ein Kunde, der nach Dir in die Spielwelt einsteigt für denselben Inhalt bezahlt und möchte diesen Inhalt auch erleben können. Letzteres ist auch wenig zielführend, denn warum spiele ich ein MMO, wenn ein Zusammenspiel aufgrund der Friktionen unmöglich wird?
Kurz, dieser Vorschlag ist für MMOs schlicht ungeeignet.

- Kein farmen, benötigtes wird im Laufe der Haupthandlung gefunden
Du hast doch The Witcher so gelobt. Ein wesentlicher Aspekt des Spiels ist Alchemie. Hierfür muss man aber Zutaten auch sammeln, also ebenfalls sammeln gehen. Ich kann aber auch andere Beispiele geben. Wie war das denn noch gleich mit der Dryade im Wald? Wenn man nicht zufällig die benötigte Anzahl an Fellen mitführte, musste man ebenso losziehen und sammeln! Gut, hat sich dann ja auch entsprechend gelohnt...*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daneben muss man aber berücksichtigen, dass es Leute gibt, die gerne den Jäger und Sammler geben und sich handwerklich betätigen wollen. 
Somit ergeben sich für mich aus dem Sammeln, solange es nicht ein unbedingtes und völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufenes Muss wie bei DesTeufelsBeitrag ist, durchaus Vorteile. Das Spiel umfasst mehr interessante Aspekte, die Spieler können neben der Hauptquest noch viel anderes machen, zudem bietet doch gerade der Sammelaspekt die größten Chancen für das Auffinden potentieller Questgegenstände!
Zumindest in der Form, dass Gegenstände Questen starten, ist dieser Aspekt in HDRO auch berücksichtigt.
Nur um mal einige Beispiele zu nennen.

- Völlig freie Entwicklung der Chars, dann wir ebend ein Stärkemonster draus, wenn man ihn denn entsprechend trainiert. Dieser Balancekram ist auch etwas was mich nervt, eigendlich sind alle Chars irgendwann Einheitsbrei, neben den uniformierten Aussehen
Hier habe ich zwei Kritikpunkte. Erstens führt ein System, in dem alles über ein unbegrenztes Training läuft, zu geradezu irrwitzigen Verwerfungen zwischen den Charakteren der sogenannten ProGamer und denen der sogenannten Casuals. Erstere mutieren bei völliger Freiheit zur eierlegenden Wollmilchsau, letztere finden daneben keinen Platz mehr im fortgeschrittenen Spiel.
Zweitens hat jedes Spiel seine Spielmechanik, die notwendig dazu führt, dass bestimmte Kombinationen zu dem besten Ergebnis führen. Ich sprach bereits die eierlegende Wollmilchsau an. Hieraus würde sich zwangsläufig eine "Über-Klasse" herausbilden. 
Bereits in DesTeufelsBeitrag gab es für die Klassen trotz diverser Bäume für PvE oder PvP eine von praktisch allen Spielern benutzte Punkteverteilung. Dieser Effekt würde bei völliger Freiheit nur noch verstärkt.
Daneben ist auch bedenkenswert, ob hierdurch nicht einer Egozentrik Vorschub geleistet wird. In DesTeufelsBeitrag konnte der Spieler sich im Handwerk praktisch zum Selbstversorger machen, der sich das Rohmaterial verschaffte und verbaute. HDRO hat meines Erachtens gerade mit der Unvollkommenheit des Handwerkers an für sich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Meist verfügt der Spieler über zwei herstellende Professionen, die ihn zur direkten oder indirekten Interaktion antreiben.
Nebenbei sei bemerkt, dass Gothic, Elder Scrolls oder The Witcher zwar mehr Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten bieten, jedoch ebenfalls keine völlig freie Entwicklung ermöglichen. In diese Richtung fällt mir allenfalls Ultima Online ein.


Abgesehen davon möchte ich noch einige Aspekte ansprechen:
-Datentransfer
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass ein MMO zahlreiche Datenpakete über große Entfernungen versendet. Hieraus ergeben sich notwendig Beschränkungen hinsichtlich der Komplexität, wenn die Performance nicht unterirdisch sein soll.

-gute Zufallsfunde
Die gibt es doch schon längst, auch wenn sie nicht einfach nur rumliegen, sondern an NPCs gebunden sind!
Ob nun Splitter, großartige Rezepte oder neuerdings legendäre Waffen....


----------



## Melethron (13. Dezember 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> I
> wo ich Dir nicht zustimmen kann:
> - Spiel mit einem verzweigten Handlungsstrang,  Entscheidungen die den Spielablauf ändern
> Ich liebe non-lineare Spiele mit unterschiedlichen Endsequenzen (Blade Runner oder Fahrenheit waren darin m.E. ganz stark).
> ...



Das geht schon. Das Zauberwort heißt Phasing. Jeder Spieler hat sozusagen seinen eignen "Spielstand". Das du-weißt-schon-was-für-ein-Spiel benutzt diese Technik. Seit dem letzten Add on verstärkt. Es funktioniert, jedoch kann es passieren das du in einen Kampf verwickelt bist und deine Begleiter können nicht eingreifen, weil sie es nicht sehen können.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Dezember 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> Das geht schon. Das Zauberwort heißt Phasing. Jeder Spieler hat sozusagen seinen eignen "Spielstand". Das du-weißt-schon-was-für-ein-Spiel benutzt diese Technik. Seit dem letzten Add on verstärkt. Es funktioniert, jedoch kann es passieren das du in einen Kampf verwickelt bist und deine Begleiter können nicht eingreifen, weil sie es nicht sehen können.




Das ist ein missverständnis das immernoch auftritt. In WoW - und überall sonst wo es klug angewandt werden wird - sind Phasing-Stellen so gemacht, dass man sie alleine oder nur mit einer gruppe (die dann in die gleiche phasing-instanz kommt) betritt. Es ist nicht so, dass irgendwo in der offenen welt einfach für den einen spieler völlig andere NPCs oder gegner hingestellt werden während da um einen herum die freunde sich mit den normalen NPCs und Gegnern vergnügen sollen.

Blog: Phasing


----------



## Yldrasson (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mir eine erweiterte, bzw. verbesserte Charakter-Erstellung wünschen, sie ist in HdRO meiner Meinung nach viel zu mager ausgefallen.
Am liebsten hätte ich ja eine im Stil von Everquest II oder Star Wars Galaxies (oder Aion! xD), aber ich wäre auch schon mit einigen weiteren Auswahlmöglichkeiten zufrieden.
Zum Beispiel sollte man einem Menschen den Bart gänzlich entfernen können (also auch diesen 17 Uhr Schatten^^) , es ist eigentlich unmöglich, jünger aussehende, männliche Menschen zu erstellen, was ich als Rollenspieler sehr schade finde...

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## grunzhart (13. Dezember 2008)

Phasing erlaubt nur in einem begrenzten Spektrum Einflussnahme auf die instanzierte Spielwelt.
Schließlich will man sich doch die Community erhalten und muss deshalb Auswirkungen auf die freie Spielwelt gering halten, damit man die Spieler in der freien Spielwelt zusammenführen kann.
Richtige Einflussnahme dagegen würde bedeuten, dass man z.B. bei der Verteidigung von Schragen scheitern kann und zukünftig mit den sich hieraus notwendig ergebenden Konsequenzen leben/spielen müsste. Denkt man den instanziellen Ansatz in diese Richtung konsequent zuende, verzweigt sich die Spielwelt der Gemeinschaft immer weiter in zahllose Unterbereiche und in gewissem Sinne wird ein Spaltkeil in die Community getrieben.
Es dürfte folglich zunehmend schwerer werden, Teilnehmer für ein gemeinsames Spiel zu finden. Schließlich müssten diese "demselben Pfad" gefolgt und aktuell on sein.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Dezember 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Phasing erlaubt nur in einem begrenzten Spektrum Einflussnahme auf die instanzierte Spielwelt.
> Schließlich will man sich doch die Community erhalten und muss deshalb Auswirkungen auf die freie Spielwelt gering halten



Phasing _erlaubt_ alles mögliche. Es kommt dabei was die Grenzen angeht nur auf den Gesunden Menschenverstand an - und auf die Performance. Aber es hat ja auch niemand davon gesprochen, die gesamte Spielwelt für einzelne Spieler zu verändern. 
Vielleicht schaust du dir einfach mal Hier die Beschreibung des betreffenden Events an und was dabei so alles abgeht. Und vielleicht kommst du zurück als believer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (14. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Phasing _erlaubt_ alles mögliche. Es kommt dabei was die Grenzen angeht nur auf den Gesunden Menschenverstand an - und auf die Performance. Aber es hat ja auch niemand davon gesprochen, die gesamte Spielwelt für einzelne Spieler zu verändern.
> Vielleicht schaust du dir einfach mal Hier die Beschreibung des betreffenden Events an und was dabei so alles abgeht. Und vielleicht kommst du zurück als believer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier http://wotlkwiki.info/forum/showthread.php?t=3569 läuft ein Event aus der Sicht von zwei Seiten unterschiedlich ab, endet aber praktisch identisch.
Ich könnte mir sowas durchaus auch in HDRO als Bereicherung vorstellen, wenn z.B. der Traum der Monster wahr würde und sie in Bree einfallen dürften.^^
Auch kann man argumentieren, dass Ansätze hierzu im Spiel durchaus vorhanden sind, wenn man sich an die Introbereiche und die Startbereiche erinnert. Diese weichen vom Zustand der Bereiche im Hauptspiel ab. Oder der Bereich vor Moria. Man könnte sowas auch hinter die Kämpfe in Angmar setzen, also dass jemand in die Hauptstadt des Hexenkönigs kann, der ihren Fall erlebt hat.
Ich zitiere aber nochmal die Stelle, die ich gemeint habe:


> Ein Spiel mit einem verzweigten Handlungsstrang, Entscheidungen die den Spielablauf ändern.


Hierum geht es mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was immer man in solchen "Phasen" anstellen kann, es darf keine Auswirkung auf den Verlauf im "Hauptprogramm" haben. Andernfalls zerfasert die Stimmigkeit in der Spielwelt. Oder wie säh es aus, wenn zwei in Bree stehen und der eine erzählt, er habe das Auenland verteidigen wollen, aber der Kampf sei verloren worden und der andere erwidert, das sei nicht wahr, er habe diese Schlacht überlebt und die Freien Völker triumphieren sehen?
Es müssen immer wieder gemeinsame Knotenpunkte gebildet werden, um die Spielergemeinschaft zusammen zu führen.
Auch sollte man die Möglichkeit im Auge behalten, dass hochstufige Charaktere weiterhin im Notfall helfen können.


----------



## Melethron (14. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das Phasing alles für jeden total auf den Kopf stellt, hätte man ja auch wieder ein Solospiel. So krass wäre auch ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung. Eine ähnliche Abhängigkeit wie bei einer Questreihe. 
Mein Wunsch für HdRO wäre einfach eine bessre Performance seitens des Programmes. MoM scheint da nichts gebracht zu haben, eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## vbvler (14. Dezember 2008)

Na dann hab ich doch auch mal nen Wunsch**:

Pferde (Julfest, Erntedankfest usw.) sollten zumindest für die RP Server als Passive Fähigkeit vergeben werden sofern man sie einmal hat. Evtl. mit der Bedingung beim nächsten Fest, seine "Führ-Erlaubnis" erneut abzulegen oder gleich mit Zeitstempel von 13 Monaten. Dann könnte man erneut die Prüfung machen (das rennen gewinnen) und hat das Pferd dann wieder für 13 Monate zur Verfügung. Gerade auf den RP Servern fallen mir einige RP Dinge ein die sich so entwickeln lassen würden. Auch wäre es nett wenn man seinem "Hauptpferd" einen Namen geben könnte. Man könnte sogar soweit gehen, das man das Wechseln des Pferdes dan halt auf Hengstackers Hof machen muss, und dafür eine Stallgebühr erhoben wird. (in der Art: Du hast 3 Pferde im Stall: 

Pferd 1 im Stall seit 243 Tagen macht 243*3=729 Silber (Erntedankfest)
Pferd 2 im Stall seit 187 Tagen macht 187*2=374 Silber (Julfest)
Pferd 3 im Stall seit 89 Tagen macht  89*1=89 Silber (Frühlingsfest)

Nimmt man nun an ich mag weils Richtung Herbst geht, oder ich unbeding fürs RP das Erntedankfest benötige, so muss ich tief in die Tasche greifen

Dann rücken die anderen pferde natürlich auf:

Pferd 2 im Stall seit 187 Tagen macht 187*3=561 Silber (Julfest)
Pferd 3 im Stall seit 89 Tagen macht  89*2=178 Silber (Frühlingsfest)
Pferd 1 im Stall seit 1 Tagen macht 1*1=1 Silber (Normales Pferd)

Somit wäre das Geld wieder beim Server, man müsste sich entsprechend auch wieder welches besorgen usw.etc.

**Die Zahlen im Beispiel sind völlig fiktiv und geben weder die Meinung der Macher wieder noch sind sie verbindlich. Dies ist lediglich ein Gedankengang der zur Diskussion zur Verfügung gestellt wird.**


----------



## Vetaro (14. Dezember 2008)

vbvler schrieb:


> Pferde (Julfest, Erntedankfest usw.) sollten zumindest für die RP Server als Passive Fähigkeit vergeben werden sofern man sie einmal hat. Evtl. mit der Bedingung beim nächsten Fest, seine "Führ-Erlaubnis" erneut abzulegen oder gleich mit Zeitstempel von 13 Monaten
> 
> Auch wäre es nett wenn man seinem "Hauptpferd" einen Namen geben könnte.
> 
> Man könnte sogar soweit gehen, das man das Wechseln des Pferdes dan halt auf Hengstackers Hof machen muss, und dafür eine Stallgebühr erhoben wird.



Das sind allesamt aktionen, die für einen großteil der Rollenspieler nichts mit rollenspiel zu tun haben, die durch ihr fehlen jenen Rollenspielern keinen Nachteil bescheren und die sich vorallem mühelos improvisiert darstellen lassen.

* Man kann am Rennen so oft teilnehmen wie man will. Daraus einen Zwang zu machen ist un-HdRO-isch
* Es ist total unlogisch, für das Pferd, das man hat, im nächsten Jahr eine neue "Prüfung" o.ä. ablegen zu müssen, um das Recht zu behalten, es weiter reiten zu müssen

* Wenn ein Pferd IRL einen Namen hat, steht das auch nicht in seine Seite gestanzt oder so. Als Ergebnis wissen Besitzer und Eingeweihte den Namen. Das ist im Rollenspiel absolut durchführbar. Wenn man dem Pferd einen namen geben könnte, würde er im Besten Fall auf dem Item erscheinen, in der eigenen Tasche, und davon hätte ja _keiner_ was.

* Das ist nur eine unnötige komplikation. Und ein unnötiger Goldsink. Die Bank verlangt von einem auch kein Geld.
* Infolge dessen würden sich alle Leute enorm überlegen, auch nur ein zweites Pferd anzuschaffen
* Desweiteren sind die Banken überall in Mittelerde, der Hengstacker-Hof ist (und wird in Zukunft noch mehr) einer der abgeschiedensten Plätze überhaupt sein, praktisch am Popo der welt. Und letztendlich hätten wir dann wie in WoW Stallmeister vor jeder Gausthaustür, die alle Geld von einem wollen. Ermutigende Aussicht.

Meine Meinung zu all diesen Vorschlägen: Nein!


----------



## Madrake (20. Dezember 2008)

Überarbeitung des AH's, so dass man auch einen Suchbegriff eingeben kann, der mehr als ein Wort hat, z.B. "behandeltes "x" Leder" oder " "x" Felle"

ist ein wenig nervig wenn man immer nach "Leder" suchen muss, obwohl man ganz genau weiß welches Leder man dafür braucht.

So wie ich das sah gab es auch keine Sortierfunktion, nach Preisangebot - Laufzeit der Auktion - bzw. nach Namen sortiert.


----------



## Flixl (20. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Parat (20. Dezember 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Ein Spiel mit einem verzweigten Handlungsstrang,  Entscheidungen die den Spielablauf ändern. --- Kein farmen --- Völlig freie Entwicklung der Chars --- Überraschende Wendungen ---  Ein bischen Detektiv spielen


Gibts alles, nur halt nicht als MMORPG ... die Gründe nennen andere ja ganz gut.

Und sorry, für mich ist es nicht überraschend, wenn ich mit drei Twinks hintereinander die gleiche "Überraschung" erlebe.^^

@Silbantu: Das, was Du da im Kern meinst, ist einfach Rollenspiel.

---



Melethron schrieb:


> Das geht schon. Das Zauberwort heißt Phasing.


Die Diskussion gab ich mir schon .. das find ich ehrlich gesagt einen weiteren Rückschritt. Naja, im Kern gibt es einfach zwei Konzepte:

- statische Welt wie in HDRO, WOW und Co. Mein eigener Char bewegt sich, die Welt ist statisch. Wenn ich nach drei Jahren neu dazukomme, dann erlebe ich alles nochmal

- die Welt bewegt sich ... das hätte dann zur Folge, dass wer später einsteigt uU von einem Balrog XYZ nur noch hört, aber ihn nicht mehr töten kann, weil er eben schon tot ist

Zweiteres kann es in MMOs kaum geben, mal sehen was Darkfall in der Hinsicht leistet.

Aber nur, weil es das in MMOs net gibt, würd ich jetzt nicht sagen, dass es prinzipiell unmöglich ist. Ich selber kenne es eigentlich seit .... hmm ... ich glaub 1997 ausschließlich so in meinem persönlichen Online-RP.


----------



## grunzhart (20. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn ich etwas ändern könnte, dann wäre es:
1. frei einstellbare Mengen beim Einkauf diverser Waren
2. komfortableres System für den Verkauf von Waren

ad 1. es ist immer wieder ein Ärgernis, wenn man z.B. 32 Kohle braucht und dann entweder ein ganzes Paket kaufen muss oder erst eine Klickorgie zu überstehen hat.

ad 2. das aktuelle System mit der Sperre ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber es ist weniger übersichtlich, als wenn man die Waren direkt aus der Tasche heraus verkaufte. Einen gleichwertigen Schutz des Verkäufers kann auch eine Sicherheitsabfrage gewährleisten.
Zudem ist es m.E. hinsichtlich der Bedienung angenehmer, Gegenstände mit einem einfachen Rechtsklick verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Gocu (21. Dezember 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Also wenn ich etwas ändern könnte, dann wäre es:
> 1. frei einstellbare Mengen beim Einkauf diverser Waren
> 2. komfortableres System für den Verkauf von Waren
> 
> ...



Zu 1. stimmt das nervt wirklich, besondern wenn man dann zu oft klcikt und immer warten muss -.-

2. Aus der Tasche raus verkaufen wäre schon übersichtlicher, für einzelne Gegenstände, aber so ist es eigentlich ok. Man kann Gegenstände auch so sperren und muss deswegen nicht zum Händler laufen. Alles was ich brauche sperre ich und klick dann immer auf "Alles verkaufen" dann behalt ich das was ich brauche und der Rest ist weg.


----------



## Flixl (21. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Melethron (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mir wünschen das man die Reagenzien für kritische Erfolge auf ein gesundes Maß gesund schrumpft und nochmals die optische Diffenrenzierung von vielen Items verbessert.


----------



## Kellner38 (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe es nach einigen Monaten wieder einmal installiert mir eine Gamecard gekauft und mich in die Welt von dHdR gestürzt. Anfangs (da ich ja riesiger Fan bin) tolle Stimmung schöne Landschaften aber dann das was mich an Lotro am meisten stört:

1. Das leveln etliche Gruppenquests etliche, da denkt man sich: Fragt man hald vielleicht hilft mir einer oder muss den Quest auch noch machen aber nein nach stundenlangem fragen ob irgendwer hilft keine Antwort. Also meiner Meinung nach zuviele Gruppenquests in Lotro.

2. Grinden: keine Gruppenquests = wenig EP. Ich stecke in den Nordhöhen fest bin lvl 30, habe keine quests dort und auch nicht in den einsamen Landen. Das einzige was mein Questlog noch zu bieten hat sind Gruppenquests die alleine unschaffbar sind.

Lotro war mein erstes MMORPG gespielt bis die beiden oben erwähnten Punkte erfahren musste, dann bin ich wie viele auf WoW umgestiegen und muss leider, leider sagen das es dort pro Levelbereich mehr als nur 2 Gebiete mit vielen Quests gibt die man auch alleine machen kann. Zwar ist die Stimmung in WoW nicht gerade perfekt doch man muss sich keine Sorgen um Quests machen. Sollte sich an Lotro irgendwann mal was ändern werde ich sicher wieder zurückkommen, da die Stimmung einfach der Hammer ist.


----------



## Slayed (21. Dezember 2008)

Kellner38 schrieb:


> Ich habe es nach einigen Monaten wieder einmal installiert mir eine Gamecard gekauft und mich in die Welt von dHdR gestürzt. Anfangs (da ich ja riesiger Fan bin) tolle Stimmung schöne Landschaften aber dann das was mich an Lotro am meisten stört:
> 
> 1. Das leveln etliche Gruppenquests etliche, da denkt man sich: Fragt man hald vielleicht hilft mir einer oder muss den Quest auch noch machen aber nein nach stundenlangem fragen ob irgendwer hilft keine Antwort. Also meiner Meinung nach zuviele Gruppenquests in Lotro.
> 
> ...




zu 1. : Ich hab mit meinem  Jäger ab Level 20 FAST keine Gruppen Quests gemacht und er wurde trotzdem Stufe 50 ( ich weis nicht was du hast ich finde es gibt genug Quests.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und wenn ich jemanden fragte ob er mir Hilft, so wurde  mir auch meistens geholfen.

zu 2. : Ich musste noch *nie* in Lotro grinden . Und das  Solo Quests wenig Ep geben kann ich auch nicht uterstützen.  Versuch es doch mal in den Trollhöhen oder in Evendim ( Trollhöhen sind Östlich  von den Einsamen Landen und Evendim liegt Westlich der Nordhöhen) .


----------



## Gocu (21. Dezember 2008)

Slayed schrieb:


> zu 1. : Ich hab mit meinem  Jäger ab Level 20 FAST keine Gruppen Quests gemacht und er wurde trotzdem Stufe 50 ( ich weis nicht was du hast ich finde es gibt genug Quests.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann ich nur zustimmen, ich level auch gerade meinen Twink hoch und er hat keine einzige Gruppenquest gemacht (fast Stufe 30) bis auf die Buch-Quests


----------



## simoni (21. Dezember 2008)

Kellner38 schrieb:


> 2. Grinden: keine Gruppenquests = wenig EP. Ich stecke in den Nordhöhen fest bin lvl 30, habe keine quests dort und auch nicht in den einsamen Landen. Das einzige was mein Questlog noch zu bieten hat sind Gruppenquests die alleine unschaffbar sind.


´

Ich hab meinen Hüter fast ohne Gruppenquests hochgezogen. Mit Level 30 kannst du locker nach Evendim, oder ein bisschen im Westlichen Teil der Trollhöhen questen. Empfehle aber zuerst Evendim.


----------



## Faruu (21. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man Schicksalspunkte für Erholungsbonus ausgibt, kann man solche Durststrecken auch überwinden, aber wie die anderen bereits erwähnten, sollte man mit lvl 30 nach Evendim gehen. Dieses Land wurde seinerzeit aus diesem Grund eingefügt. Ansonsten einfach mal im Beratungschannel fragen, ob jemand ein Land vorschlägt, wenn man mal nicht weiter weiß. 

Ich habe übrigens noch nie Probleme mit dem Finden einer Gruppe gehabt und versuche gerade die Gruppenquests zu spielen, weil das bei Lotro einfach am meisten Spaß macht. Wenn ich alleine zocken will, kann ich ein Offlinegame spielen.


----------



## Gocu (21. Dezember 2008)

Faruu schrieb:


> Wenn man Schicksalspunkte für Erholungsbonus ausgibt, kann man solche Durststrecken auch überwinden, aber wie die anderen bereits erwähnten, sollte man mit lvl 30 nach Evendim gehen. Dieses Land wurde seinerzeit aus diesem Grund eingefügt. Ansonsten einfach mal im Beratungschannel fragen, ob jemand ein Land vorschlägt, wenn man mal nicht weiter weiß.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens noch nie Probleme mit dem Finden einer Gruppe gehabt und versuche gerade die Gruppenquests zu spielen, weil das bei Lotro einfach am meisten Spaß macht. Wenn ich alleine zocken will, kann ich ein Offlinegame spielen.



stimmt Gruppenquests machen schon Spaß, nur bei manchen brauchst du auch Spieler die ihre Klasse kennen z.B. später bei Buch 15 Kapitel 12 oder bei manchen anderen kann, wenn man bei der Taktik nicht aufpasst, schonmal passieren das die Gruppe stirbt und wenn das oft passiert hat man da nichtmehr soo viel Spaß^^


----------



## Knurrbauch (21. Dezember 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Hüter fast ohne Gruppenquests hochgezogen. Mit Level 30 kannst du locker nach Evendim, oder ein bisschen im Westlichen Teil der Trollhöhen questen. Empfehle aber zuerst Evendim.



Oder sie alleine gemacht... der Hüter ist mir immernoch unheimlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arieos (21. Dezember 2008)

Hab mich mit meinem Hüter mit lv 43 durch eregion gequestet und mit 45 Band2 Buch 1 fertig gehabt .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das questen ist jetzt echt witzig in angmar. lv 46 und 2 legendäre Waffen + die ganzen krassen Quest belohnungen aus Eregion ..

ps: Unheilich .. stimmt.  Mit meinem WM hab ich nix mehr getroffen was 5 lv über mir war und lag dann eigentlich immer im Dreck, mit dem Hüter Kritte ich sogar 50er mobs .. Sehr Unheimlich.


----------



## Flixl (21. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gocu (21. Dezember 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Oder sie alleine gemacht... der Hüter ist mir immernoch unheimlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja aber das ist dann die ausnahme, für die meisten brauch man wirklich 4-6 Spieler


----------



## Knurrbauch (21. Dezember 2008)

Ja, klar, alle kriegt man nicht hin, aer ich war erstaunt wie gut das teilweise alleine vonstatten geht. Aber selbst wenn, es sind auch im Moment echt genug Leute unterwegs die neue Charakter angefangen haben, man findet so ziemlich für alles eine Gruppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Also das einzige was mir in der letzten Zeit aufgefallen ist:

Ich will endlich einen Umhang UND einen Köcher GLEICHZEITIG tragen können! Das nervt tierisch...^^
Und ich mag mehr Zierrüstungen haben und nicht nur Kleider oder Wappenröcke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (29. Dezember 2008)

Optimierte Performance für schwachbrustige Rechner, verbesserte Animation von Reittieren und Bären, Reduzierung der Anzahl von Gegenständen die nur zur Erhöhung der kritischen Erfolges dienen ( Handwerk), schnelleres Loggen


----------



## Faruu (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte eine völlige Überarbeitung des Auktionshauses. Dabei stelle ich mir folgende Möglichkeiten vor:

Anstatt der Auktionshäuser gibt es einen großen Marktplatz mit Händler für jede Untergruppe, wie:
- Waffenhändler
- Rüstungshändler
- Buchhändler usw.

Bei diesen Marktschreiern, gibt man seine Items zum verkauf ab. Zwischendurch (Script) haut einer der Marktschreier sein neues Angebot raus: "Hört! Hört! 50 außergewöhnlich Felle für unglaubliche 75 silber"!

Dann würde sich Lotro einmal mehr von der Konkurenz absetzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja, natürlich sollte dann die Eingabe von "ß" und Umlauten möglich sein.


----------



## Thorogrimm (9. Januar 2009)

Schwer umzusetzen, aber trotzdem fände ich es super, wenn man nur durch Handwerk im Level aufsteigen würde...
Allerdings verschiebt sich dann das Konzept von Lotro, deswegen wird es das leider niemals geben *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder allgemein noch mehr Möglichkeiten das Spiel auf seine Art zu gestalten.
(zB das Sippen sich spezialisieren können. Kriegs-Sippe oder etwa Musiker-Sippe oder so ^^)


----------



## simoni (10. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte gerne eine kleine Art Arena, wie in Guild Wars die Ascalon Arena z.B., für die dies kennen.
Rollenspieltechnisch schwer- ich weiß, aber das könnte man doch als Übungsplatz, wie eine Art Kaserne durchgehen lassen.
Einfach ein paar kleine Duelle/Matches gegen oder mit anderen Spielern.
Leider wirds sowas wohl eher nicht geben, und ein Großteil der Spieler wäre wahrscheinlich auch froh darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...aber ich persönlich fände es ne super Sache.
(bin auch ein PvP-Freak^^)


----------



## Moritz17 (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

eine Arena wird es sicher nicht geben. Da gibt es auch ein paar logische gründe.
1. Mit RP hat das nichts zu tun. Obwohl das als Übungsplatz zu tarnen ist keine schlechte idee.
2. Wird wahrscheinlich kaum jemand machen.
3. da Lotro nicht auf pvp ausgelegt, ist gibt es kein Balancing zwischen den Klassen also würden einige Klassen wie Kundi, Schurke oder auch Barde unbesiegbar sein.

Gruss
Moritz


----------



## grunzhart (10. Januar 2009)

Das Tragen von Schilden außerhalb des Gefechts.
Die Bewegungen der Charaktere könnten allgemein besser sein, aber auf die Palme bringt mich nur, wenn mein Wächter oder mein Hüter den Schild mal wieder in die Schulter oder die Schulterrüstung schlägt, wenn ich mit der Figur laufe.
Zudem spießen z.B. die Speere sehr oft durch meinen Schild. Das sind kleine Details, die mich stören.
Eine Lösungsmöglichkeit wäre, den Schild auf dem Rücken anzuzeigen oder ihn schlicht verschwinden zu lassen.
Letztere Alternative wird beim Schwimmen ja bereits verwendet.


----------



## Flixl (10. Januar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Kankuso (10. Januar 2009)

Ich hätt gern das man das Abonnoment per Lastschrift verlängern kann ohne das man sich bei Click and Buy anmelden muss!!!!!


----------



## grunzhart (10. Januar 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> bei manchen schilden ist es aber arg schwer, diese auf dem rücken zu tragen^^ und rp technisch fänd ichs auch arg blöd wenn die einfach unsichtbar werden. zudem würde ich nicht unbedingt wollen das (wenn ich es schon hätte) das schild aus der spalte (der zufalls drop in der kiste) verschwinden würde weil ich das shcil einfach nur hammer find^^



Ich bin auch ein Schildliebhaber, aber gerade darum nervt es mich ungemein, wenn der Schild beim Laufen teilweise im Körper verschwindet. Gerade das zerstört für mich das Rollenspielerlebnis. Es bricht die Fiktion, weil es die technische Unzulänglichkeit überdeutlich vor Augen führt!
Dann würde ich den Schild lieber gar nicht oder halt auf dem Rücken getragen sehen wollen.


----------

